# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  GLASOVANJE u saboru

## egemama

upravo je Seks najavio da sada krece glasovanje prvih 20 tocaka, nakon toga ide neko tajno glasovanje i nakon toga je MPO sa amandmanima

----------


## Ginger

evo mantram da ne prođe 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Matilda

Veli Hebrang da većina hadezeovaca nema ključić za glasanje.   :Laughing:

----------


## tonili

O Bože  :Sad:  , pomozi nam!

----------


## BHany

hoće to onda poslije stanke

javljajte za nas koji smo na poslu...

----------


## egemama

> Veli Hebrang da većina hadezeovaca nema ključić za glasanje.


  :Laughing:

----------


## jkitanov

:Love:   :Love:

----------


## Ginger

o jooooj, tko nama sudbinu kroji   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## draga

nervozna saaaaaaaaaaaaammmm....

----------


## nela.

reko je šeks da je MPO na redu nakon stanke.
sad će stanka pol sata

----------


## Matilda

Ajde, priznajte, tko je pokrao ključiće za glasanje. 8)

----------


## Mali Mimi

ajme užas nikad do sad još nisam strepila oko glasovanja u Saboru

----------


## luna1

ja sam na poslu i stalno gledam kaj ste novo napisale nervoza me puca, ak zeznu sutra neću raditi i dolazim na trg

----------


## sbonetic

koja nervoza.....joj samo da ne prođe....

----------


## andream

pola sata pauze pa onda mi na redu ...

----------


## Eowyn

stanka od pola sata pa mpo

----------


## draga

jel to pauza?

----------


## tonili

evo sad je pauza od pol sata i onda krećemo mi

----------


## andream

kako reče Šeks, rasprava o amandmanima o Zakonu o MPO-u... izgleda bit će mučno opet...

----------


## Cannisa

Evo da Vam se pridružim, pratim sve što se događa...opet su ponovili da za pola sata počinje glasanje. Znaći oko 13 h
malo sam nervozna~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ne prođe

----------


## sandra-zvrk

I naravno da više nema prijenosa na tv-u!!!
Koji je ono link bio za direktno gledanje na netu??

----------


## andream

http://itv.sabor.hr/video/

----------


## Kadauna

Bok curice, 

ako može kao neki dan, pls izvještavajte što se gore događa. Na poslu sam i ne mogu nažalost staviti Sabor TV na razglas sebi i ostalima u sobu   :Sad:

----------


## thaia28

iako je kao sve već odlučeno ja i dalje nervozno grickam noktiće... uvijek postoji nada da se stvari preokrenu u našu korist ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nela.

Nije gotvo dok nije gotovo.
ja još uvijek imam veliku nadu da ovaj zakon neće proć

----------


## lucylu

i ja takoder, nadajmo se ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lisa84

> I naravno da više nema prijenosa na tv-u!!!
> Koji je ono link bio za direktno gledanje na netu??


Na ttx piše da će bit... bar malo...
Trebo je bit prijenos do 13:30, ali su zbog pauze prekinuli pa će nastavit od 13 dalje... vjerojatno kolko stignu (zbog programa)...
 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## wewa

pliz izvjestavajte!

----------


## Mukica

na netu kaze da nema prijenosa :/

----------


## Matovila

na web stranici pise da ce se poceti s prijenosom kada pocne rasprava. Trenutacno traje pauza koliko sam razumjela

----------


## TinkiVinki

Na netu počinje!

----------


## nela.

počelo je

----------


## andream

evo kreće... 
jaaaako sam nervozna i bojim se sada samo stresa   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Zozo

Šeks zove sabornike da se vrate u sabornicu; počinje...

----------


## Imga

> na netu kaze da nema prijenosa :/


ja sam skužila da nema prijenosa samo dok traje pauza



> Video prijenos će početi kada počne rasprava.


to za saborski prijenos na ovom gore linku

----------


## egemama

pocinje!

----------


## Zozo

Prijenos je i na Maxtv-u kanal 712

----------


## rozalija

> O Bože  , pomozi nam!


X.

----------


## lisa84

Evo i na HRT2.

----------


## Kadauna

izvještavajte, pls

----------


## Imga

evo i na netu počelo
http://itv.sabor.hr/video/

----------


## Matovila

Sad biraju clanove odbora za obranu.... valjda jos nismo na redu

----------


## fritulica1

tuzno i pretuzno.   :Sad:

----------


## lisa84

Šeks bi jeo mandarine.  :Laughing:  

Ajme, ovako nervozna nisam bila nikad.

----------


## fritulica1

ja sam bas otvorila na 65 za i 12 protiv. Ali to nije bio MPO? Nemoguce.

----------


## andream

ajme koje sprdačine... pita šeks nekog što mu je u vrećici, pa komentira da treba puno mandarina za sve njih (koje su u vrećici)   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## andream

> ja sam bas otvorila na 65 za i 12 protiv. Ali to nije bio MPO? Nemoguce.


ne, ali jaaaako se bojim da tako i mi prođemo ...

----------


## IRENA456

evo ide

----------


## Matovila

Cure sad je na redu Odbor za imenovanje po raznim odborima za unutarnje poslove....

Sad idu na glasovanje o MPO

----------


## Ameli

uf baš nas prže na laganoj vatrici, ma kakva su sad ovo imenovanja?!
držim palčeve da naš zakon ne prođe. uf ide!

----------


## andream

krećemo mi!

----------


## tonili

evo nas

----------


## nela.

MPO na redu

----------


## egemama

krecu sa mpo!

----------


## Imga

evo ga

----------


## Zozo

Naš vrli ministar   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## egemama

milinovici i amandmani

1.  amandban se odbija

----------


## amyx

fali mi smajlić koji povrača  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## tonili

već vidim milinovića kak odbacuje sve amandmane  :Sad:

----------


## Matovila

Sad raspravljaju o terminima bio-medicinska potpomognuta oplodnja. Opacic trazi glasovanje i nije dobio potrebnu vecinu

----------


## egemama

2. amandman odbora za zdravstvo se prihvaca

----------


## egemama

3. amandman se odbija, povucen

----------


## egemama

4. amandman, neplodnost je bolest i to ne treba stajati u zakonu (kaze milinovic)

----------


## Matovila

Kaze Milinovic da priznaje da je neplodnost bolest ali da to nije potrebno definirati zakonom, Opacic trazi glasovanje i nije dobio potrebnu vecinu

----------


## egemama

5. se prihvaca od odbora za zdravstvo

----------


## tonili

joj, ovo je prestrašno gledat i slušat

----------


## luna1

kaj se događa na poslu sam ludim jel se kaj događa pišite

----------


## kata.klik

kako nas ruše na sve strane...sve amandmane ruše...

----------


## sorciere

:shock: 

ovi su BOLESNI!!!!!!!!

----------


## amyx

blago nama nema većine za ništa

----------


## thaia28

I JA LUDIM...

----------


## egemama

6. od sdp-a se odbija

----------


## tonili

odbija amandman o bračnoj i izvanbračnoj zajednici...

----------


## egemama

7. hsu-a se odbija

----------


## sorciere

bračni drugovi???????????  :?   :Rolling Eyes:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## andream

prestrašno, jedino bračni parovi će moći u postupak... milinović glatko odbio amandman HSLS-a

----------


## Ginger

:Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Zozo

8. amandman se prihvača, 9. ne

----------


## egemama

8. odbora za zdravstvo se prihvaca

----------


## tonili

ma fuj...

----------


## bublica3

koja katastrofalna sramota

----------


## egemama

dakle, sve koje su predlozeni od opozicije se ne prihvacaju i nemaju dovoljnu vecinu da bi se islo na glasovanje

----------


## sorciere

bravo milanka!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Matilda

Opačićka tražila prebrojavanje glasova!

----------


## tonili

bravo  milanka - oprala ga za bračne zajenice i uskraćivanje lječenja - traži brojanje glasova...

----------


## egemama

opacicka, bravo za parove koji nisu u braku, trazi glasovanje ali i brojanje glasova koji su za glasovanje

----------


## fritulica1

Ma sramota!  :Evil or Very Mad:  


Bravo Opacicka!

----------


## tibica

Oni kao da nisu tamo. Hoće li itko glasovati?

----------


## Joss

Milanka svaka ti čast  :Kiss:  .......a sve ostalo....užas

----------


## egemama

idu na elektronsko glasovanje o amandmanu

----------


## Matovila

9. amandman SDP-a se ne prihvaca. Opacic kaze: da je doista nevjerovatno da lijecenje neplodnosti veze uz bracni status. Ako je neplodnost bolest, onda se svakom mora osigurati lijecenje bez obzira na bracni status. Trazi glasovanje ali i moli brojanje glasova.

Sad je rasprava o tome da li ce glasovati elektronicki ili rukama.
Rerzutat: 44 za, 66 protiv, 3 suzdrzana

----------


## lisa84

DO SADA se vjerovalo Šeksu na riječ u "prebrojavanju" glasova!!!
Tek sad idu na elektronsko prebrojavanje.  :shock:

----------


## egemama

40 za 62 protiv, ne prihvaca se

----------


## andream

većina glasovala za bračne parove   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   užassss

----------


## Mukica

jel imaju oni kvorum?

----------


## tonili

jao, propadosmo....odbijaju svaki oporbeni amandman

----------


## BHany

:shock:   :Sad:  
jad, jad
ma što reći...
imam takvu rupu u želucu...ko kad ti se nešto strašno dogodi

----------


## Ginger

imaju

----------


## jkitanov

:No:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Matovila

Amandman HNS-a - takodjer govori o diskriminaciji parova koji su u braku ili nisu.

Ide glasovanje, ali nije dobio potrebnu vecinu

Cure ovo je sve skupa koma  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Matilda

Otkud Šeks zna koliko je glasova. Uopće ni ne pogleda i samo kaže Nije dobio potrebnu većinu. 

I samo prihvaćaju svoje amandmane, a oporbene niti jedan.

----------


## fritulica1

Ooooooooooooooooooo, ovaj amamndman nije prosao! :D  :D 
Bravo Opacicka.

----------


## kata.klik

Opačičku za predsjednicu!!!!!

----------


## bublica3

i meni je velika rupa u želudcu!!!    :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :/   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## andream

jako sam tužna   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## thaia28

ksena i ja plačemo..

----------


## Zozo

12. amand se prihvača, 13. ne prihvača

----------


## andream

psihoterapijsko savjetovanje - bit će potrebno!

----------


## Matovila

16. amandman zastupnice Romane Jerkovic kaze da cl. 8 prejudicira psihoterapijsko savjetovanje i pita se da li parovi to trebaju.

Tarzi glasovanje, ali amandman nije dobio potrebnu vecinu

----------


## tonili

ma stvarno prejadno   :Sad:

----------


## fritulica1

ja ostala bez tona.

----------


## IRENA456

strašno, ja ovo ne mogu gledat  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## apricot

tko je ovaj visoki s naočalama koji ga kritizira

----------


## BHany

> Ooooooooooooooooooo, ovaj amamndman nije prosao! :D  :D 
> Bravo Opacicka.


koji to?

----------


## tonili

opačićka opet ko lavica - spominje sloveniju...gdje ćemo svi završit

----------


## jkitanov

prekinut prijenos na htv2

----------


## Matovila

20. amandman kluba sdp-a - o darivanju jajne stanice ili sperme i pravo da se sazna ime donatora... takodjer ga Milinovic odbija....

Opacic se bori, ali od ovoga nema pomoci

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Strašno!!!

----------


## fritulica1

nemem pojma BHany, i vise nista ne kuzim.   :Sad:  
Ostadoh bez slike i tona.

----------


## lisa84

Ne kužim čemu u donošenju zakona doprinosi oporba... Nemaju većinu i ne mogu ništa...

Iz odnosa prema amandmanima već se vidi konačni rezultat...
Zakon će bit izglasan.   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## nela.

Što sve nismo poduzele al u ovoj državi očito sve uzalud

----------


## tonili

evo o zamrzavanju - kaže ovaj visoki - zyašto nas ministre ne gledate u oči kad ovo odbijate?!

----------


## Ginger

prekinuše na htv-u - majku im!

----------


## gričanka

> ksena i ja plačemo..


  I ja....... ne mogu si pomoći........ užas.......

----------


## Mukica

ljepo im je sad ovaj zastupnik rekao
svaka mu cast!

----------


## bublica3

*STRAŠNO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Matovila

Neki sdp-ova pita zasto Milinovic uzima primjere samo iz zemalja koje imaju lose zakone (i to nekih izuzetaka nekoliko zemalja koje imaju lose zakone

----------


## egemama

zasto nas, gospodine ministre, ne gledate u oci kad odbijate ove amandmane?

bravo, ne znam ime, ali sdp-ovac!!!!!

----------


## nela.

Sad je zamrzavanje na redu

----------


## Ginger

želudac boli, suze teku   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Ameli

kako može tako lagati, ma kakvo zamrzivanje js, opačočka bravo

----------


## fritulica1

Zasto Milinovic ne gleda ljude u oci kad iznosi argumente. Dobro pitanje, on kao da je svjestan svinjarije koju radi, ali gura dalje. Jadno, jadno.

----------


## tonili

opačić ponovno govoro o krio - al uzalud nam trud...govori  ministru da svjesno kao ginekolog ženama daje da pati - da direktno radi protiv djece...

----------


## bublica3

milinović je tako bahat i prepotentan, smijulji se !

----------


## Matovila

Sad raspravljaju o zamrzavanju zametaka.

Kaze Opacic ministra da govori samo ono sto njemu odgovara i da svjesno kao lijecnik, kao ginekolog cini stetu i vraca nas 10 godina unatrag. Kaze da ministar direktno radi protiv veceg broja poroda i djece. Tarzi glasovanje.

... ali nije dobio potrebnu vecinu...

----------


## andream

ZABRANJUJU zamrzavanje zametaka... trebala bi im poslati sliku svog djeteta!!!   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Ginger

ma kaj ova priča?
znanstveno dokazano!!!!????? kaj!!!!
di kopa te podatke?????

----------


## Matovila

Opacic sada govori da u povjerenstvima trebaju sjediti i udruge koje zastupaju pacijente koji trebaju MPO, ali se amndman ne prihvaca

----------


## lucky

I HTV puuuuno drži do nas i našeg problema. dokumentarac o požarima je zbilja važniji i nemaju ga kad drugo emitirati. bravo za HTV.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Superman

> prekinuše na htv-u - majku im!


  :Mad:

----------


## Neti

Koje druge metode pohrane, molim vas!

----------


## apricot

neka ga sram bude

bravo Opačićka

gadovi, s kojim guštom izgovaraju "ne prihvaća se"

----------


## ZAUZETA

opet se ja pitam, koji su to drugi načini spremanja osim zamrzavanja?

----------


## nela.

Ja gasim net jer nemogu ovo više slušat.

----------


## bublica3

ne mogu doć k sebi! Na poslu sam i suze mi cure niz obraze

----------


## Zozo

Ovo je prestrašno    :Crying or Very sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## tonili

joooj, nemamo mi pravo na niš - samo na jad i bijedu...

----------


## thaia28

> I HTV puuuuno drži do nas i našeg problema. dokumentarac o požarima je zbilja važniji i nemaju ga kad drugo emitirati. bravo za HTV.


HTV je državna televizija, prohadezeovska, sve jasno
ovaj je zakon sramotan i njegovo izglasavanje ne smije biti javno

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Ni udruge nemogu ništa!!! Upravo izglasali da nemaju nikakva prava ljudi koji kroz top prolaze! Nema demokracije! 
Bljuje mi se!!
 Jedino što čujem je nije prihvačen i nema dovoljno glasova!!!

Hoće li moje nerođeno dijete ikad imati priliku dobiti brata ili seku!!!! ?????  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ZAUZETA

HTV - svaka čast - treba i njima prosvjednu notu napisati!!!

----------


## Matovila

Redom se odbijaju svi amandmani sdp-a...

Opacic: Zao mi je sto g. ministre ustrajete u donosenju stetnog zakona i ne slusate medicinsku struku!

----------


## thaia28

svi mi imamo glas kada dođu novi izbori

----------


## kik@

Kako stvari stoje zakon prolazi  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## fritulica1

Pa nista ne dobiva vecinu!
Jao nama, tko nam subinu kroji.   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Eowyn

maxtv, kanal 712

----------


## Zozo

Bravo Opačička; objašnjava ministur gine. o zamrzavanju zametaka

----------


## tonili

opet opačićka o krio - govori  milinoviću kako su ga i lječnici upozoravali na važnost kria....uf, ma koma... moli ga da misli na budućnost ove zemlje...

----------


## Cannisa

Milinović  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   rekao je da nije potrebno zamrzavanje zametaka

----------


## ivana78

odlično primjetio jedan zastupnik s lijeve strane i rekao"Ministre zašto nas ne gledate u oči dok odbijate ove amandmane???"

----------


## Indi

> Ovo je prestrašno


  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## andream

Milanka je jako emotivna i moli ministra, ali sve je uzalud...

----------


## wewa

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ZAUZETA

a jel itko vodi evidenciju tko i kako glasa?

----------


## apricot

cure, promijenimo avatare

http://www.roda.hr/forum/images/avat...7227d4d9ae.jpg

----------


## gričanka

Bravo Opačić, a evo i Pusić

----------


## Zozo

"postupak oplodnje nije način liječenja neplodnosti "   !!!!!!!?????

----------


## fritulica1

Pa ovaj Milinovic stalno gleda u pod! Sram ga je glavu podignuti. Ginekolog.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Ginger

> Ni udruge nemogu ništa!!! Upravo izglasali da nemaju nikakva prava ljudi koji kroz top prolaze! Nema demokracije! 
> Bljuje mi se!!
>  Jedino što čujem je nije prihvačen i nema dovoljno glasova!!!
> 
> Hoće li moje nerođeno dijete ikad imati priliku dobiti brata ili seku!!!! ?????


  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  

eto, draga, mi smo sretne, jer smo uspjele
a braco ili seka   :Crying or Very sad:   izgleda da će to biti samo još jedan raspuknuti balončić

----------


## Indi

Prestrašno kako oni olako barataju tuđim životima, a HTV  :Evil or Very Mad:  !  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Matovila

Milinovic ponovo govori o tome kako "medicinska oplodnja nije lijecenje, nego ukljucuje razlicite postupke kojima se parovima pomaze da dodju do djeteta, ali i kad postanu roditelji, neplodnost ostaje"

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Jeste čuli! Postupak medicinske oplodnje NIJE postupak lječenja neplodnosti!!!!

----------


## Joss

Milanka  :Naklon:  bori se ko lavica, apelira,moli ministra da se pokrene ali uzalud.........  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## aenea

Cure, odmah šaljite mejlove svim ljudima kojima ste slale i za potpisivanje peticije protiv ovih nebuloza i obavijestite ih o sutrašnjem mirnom prosvjedu, neka dođu. Stvarno su nam uništili snove!

----------


## andream

meni suze cure niz lice... nemam više riječi!

----------


## pak

bože pa ništa drugo ne govori osim ne prihvača se pa on ni ne sluša šta mu se govori

----------


## Boki318

ovo glasanje je grozno... Pa stvarno ne mogu vjerovati da su takvi kreteni!!!

----------


## ZAUZETA

a samo gleda u papire, nevjerovatan je, baš zbog takvog bezobrazluka trebalo bi se aktivirati što više

----------


## Zozo

Opačička bravo!!!

----------


## ivana78

Kakve oni stavove imaju, sve si razmišljam (koliko su pametni) ako neplodnost proglase bolešću, reći će pa Vi ni nesmijete imate djecu jer ste bolesni..... ,(a jedna je činjenica da su bolesni svi oni koji danas dignu ruku za ovaj zakon  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Ameli

opet odlična Opačička podsjetila ga da je on ministar zdravstva pa da se tako i ponaša.

----------


## bublica3

Opačićka je sjajna

----------


## gričanka

¸Pa naravno da je HRT prekinula prijenos, jer ovaj cirkus od glasovanja je smiješno prenositi. Šeks broji glasove gledanjem u papir.....  cure meni je zaista zlo, i moram ići povraćati .... ali doslovce

----------


## Mukica

dan borbe protiv neplodnosti
*bravo Milanka*
b.r.a.v.o.!!!

----------


## egemama

opacicka predlaze 10.07. za dan neplodnosti!!!!

----------


## Ginger

bravo Opačićka!

meni suze teku bez prestanka, ne mogu si pomoći   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## apricot

bravo, bravo Milanka

----------


## Zozo

SDP i HNS napuštaju sabor

----------


## andream

Bravo Milanka!!!
Današnji dan bit će dan neplodnosti. I rekla je naš apel

----------


## Ameli

evo sdp napušta sabor

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Ode sdp i hns van!!!

----------


## Matovila

Ponovo Opacic: ovo je zadnji amandman SDP-a, sve do sada ste odbili. Mi cemo ujesen uputiti zamolbu da se da nasnji dan odredi kao Dan borbe protiv neplodnosti jer cetet izglasati stetan zakon. SDP napusta sjednicu!

----------


## Mukica

SDP napusta sabornicu
oke
posteno

----------


## egemama

sdp napusta sjednicu u znak proteste protiv zakona!!!!

----------


## ZAUZETA

dobro, baš ne kužim ovo izlaženje, dovraga, pa to im je posao

----------


## apricot

ovi ni trepnuli!

----------


## bublica3

sdp-ovci idi svi ća iz sabora!!!!!!!!!!   :D

----------


## tonili

opačićka govori da će današnji dan prozvati danom borbe protiv neplodnosti jer oni očito donose štetan zakon, klub sdp i hns napušta sabor i ne žele sudjelovati!!!

----------


## Matilda

"Gospodin ministar" nema snage ni pogledati Opačićku u oči dok mu govori. Selj.......  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ivana78

Opačićka me rasplaka...

----------


## kata.klik

SVI IZ SDP I HNS SU SE USTALI I IZLAZE VAN IZ SABORNICE I NE ŽELE GLASOVATI ZA OVAJ ZAKON

----------


## Ginger

> SDP i HNS napuštaju sabor


  :Love:  

sve ostale sram bilo!
nadam se da će ih sve snaći naša sudbina!
i nadam se da nikad neće uspjeti!!!!

----------


## taca70

Ja sam se makla od tv-a.Ne mogu ovo gledati.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## lisa84

SDP i HNS napuštaju Sabornicu.

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Idem ribat šparet da ne razbijem ekran!!!
 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kata.klik

OPAČIČKA JE I MENE RASPLAKALA, izjavom KAD SRCE KAŽE DIJETE, VLADA KAŽE NE....

----------


## Matilda

Ako Šeks još jednom kaže Uključimo se...  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Mukica

ne mogu utjecati
dali su sve od sebe
i sad su popizdili i otisli
ja kuzim

----------


## Imga

Bravo Milanka! Otišli su sdp i hns

ja imam takav grč u želucu, zlo mi je od svega

----------


## Jelka

> Opačićka me rasplaka...


I mene.   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Zozo

Nema kvoruma, nema glasovanja!!

----------


## lalah

nema kvorumaaaa

----------


## RuzicaSB

Opacicka me upravo rasplakala.Zaista danasnji dan treba proglasiti danom borbe protiv neplodnosti.Ovo je prestrasno, prezalosno, nedopustivo i neoprostivo.Ali ima nas i borit cemo se do kraja!To moraju znati i osjetiti na svojoj DEBELOJ kozi.

----------


## Matovila

Sad nema kvoruma i nemoze se glasovati!

----------


## egemama

nema kvoruma!!!!

----------


## Matilda

Nema kvoruma!!!!

----------


## Ginger

nema kvoruma!

----------


## Mukica

jeeeeeeessssssss

NEMA KVORUMA i ne mogu glkasati

----------


## Biene

Nema kvoruma, nema glasovanja

----------


## tonili

NEMA KVORUMA!!!!!!!! >Neće izglasati

----------


## kata.klik

NEMAJU KVORUM????????????????????'

----------


## Joss

današnji dan će sdp predložiti kao dan borbe protiv neplodnosti predstavnici sdp-a napustili sabor iz protesta 
spomenula nas je....kad srce kaže dijete-vlada kaže ne

NEMA KVORUMA BRAVOOOOOOOO
 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## TinkiVinki

ovoga dugo nije bilo u Saboru! Ne mogu glasovati jer nema kvoruma!!  :Laughing:

----------


## Boki318

Znaci, nije izglasan zakon  :Smile: ?

----------


## Mukica

bravo za sdp i hns
svaka cast

----------


## andream

I što sad??
glasovanje će biti do kraja kad "za to postanu uvjeti?"

----------


## Matovila

Valjda se tu prekida :?  :? 

Presli su na novu temu! 

Seks kaze da ce se glasovanje nastaviti kad bude kvorum!

----------


## anjab

Nemaju kvoruma, nema glasovanja o zakonu :D   :Laughing:

----------


## sandra-zvrk

:Laughing:   8)

----------


## pčelica2009

jesam vam rekla jučer da neće biti qoruma-znala sam :D

----------


## Jelka

Kaj to znači? Znam značenje, pitam za budućnost zakona.

----------


## thaia28

joj, joj, joj kaj sad znači da nema kvoruma? pa zar stvarno neće biti glasovanja? i šta sad? jaaaaooo, sad ću opet plakati, od sreće

----------


## IRENA456

NEMA KVORUMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
TOOOO

----------


## fritulica1

Super.  :D 

Seks: Ukljucimo se.   :Laughing:

----------


## Ameli

bravo za sdp i hns   :Klap:

----------


## BHany

pošteno, fer što su otišli...to je sve što su mogli

očekivano, ali mi smo na....

stvarno imam odvratan okus u ustima, a srce mi tuče...

----------


## Matovila

Curke, stvarno se sutra trebamo okupiti u sto vecem broju na trgu!!!!!

----------


## ivana78

kada će glasati :?

----------


## wewa

svaka cast za opoziciju!

----------


## pak

ne mogu glasati zbog praznog sabora   :Naklon:  svima koji su napustili sjednicu

----------


## tonili

plačem i ne mogu vjerovat da takvi ljudi kamenih srca odlučuju o nama!
Bravo za oporbu!
Kako ostale natjerati da promisle, omekšaju, pomaknu se?

----------


## lisa84

Šta sad ovo znači???  :shock: 

Nema kvoruma, nema glasovanja, nema Zakona!!!

Do kad? Jel ih mogu ovi nekad na blef uhvatit i uvuć u glasovanje?
(Ne bih se čudila!)

----------


## Boki318

Ovo je stvarno zanimljivo. Znaci, zakon nije izglasan? 
A koliki je kvorum? 50 % ili 2/3?

----------


## TinkiVinki

E sad ne znam kako to ide dalje, ali ako završe sa svim točkama onda se odgađa na iduće zasjedanje Sabora?!?!

----------


## kata.klik

Ako ja dobro svaćam mogu izglasati zakon ako se svi sabornici iz vladajuće koalicije skupe i još neki jer onda imaju dovoljan broj sabornika

----------


## andream

jel ima neki pravnik da nam objasni što dalje kad nema kvoruma?

----------


## BHany

sad vidim, jel to znači da čekamo dok se skupi kvorum, ili šta?

----------


## Matovila

Mislim da ce na sljedecoj sjednici natjerati da svi hdz-ovci i hss-ovci dodju i jos neki majmun iz hdssb-a i imat ce kvorum...

Nazalost   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ivana78

aha sada vidi, nema :D  kvoruma

----------


## marta26

iiiii, znaci zakon otpada, sta, ne kuzim tu politicku spiku, pa to je super ak je otpao, il ce glasovati kad se opet vrate??? zbunjena sam ali i sretna sto je tako :?   :Grin:

----------


## pino

:D  :D  :D  Hura!!! 
(Ali jos nije gotovo)

----------


## Mukica

znamo da zastupnici prate nase topike 
i ja im svima koji su pokazali da su LJUDI zahvaljujem jer ne mogu osobno - fakat ste me ganuli - svaka cast

----------


## pčelica2009

pretpostavljam kad se donesu amandmani zakonu-onda će se glasati,a mislim da Đ.Adlešić upravo na tome radi a ovo samo nama daje extra vrijeme za djelotvornost

----------


## taca70

Ovo je jedino sto su mogli napraviti i svaka im cast.Vec sam nas vidjela na vjesalima.Ali ovo nam je prilika da djelujemo dalje.Moramo biti brze i ucinkovite.

----------


## Biene

> Pa ovaj Milinovic stalno gleda u pod! Sram ga je glavu podignuti. Ginekolog.


Nije njega sram, kad ga je zastupnik upozorio da zašto ih ne gleda u oči, digao je glavu , podlo nasmijao i rekao "je li sada dosta?" Koja odvratna osoba odlučuje o našim životima  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Zozo

Odgađanje sjednice do pon; i što sada....???

----------


## sandra-zvrk

I dalje vibramo da zakon ne prođe ~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## TinkiVinki

Aha...rade i drugi tjedan... :/

----------


## Cannisa

sdp i hns  :Naklon:   ipak ih ima koji nas razumiju...svaka čast na gesti

----------


## ZAUZETA

jel se naša primeministar ikako očitovala o ovom zakonu ovih dana?

----------


## kata.klik

pozovite Opačičku sutra da ju zagrlim i zahvalim na svim riječima izgovorenim danas....Milanka HVALA!!!1

----------


## sladjanaf

kak da dođem do tog avatara?

----------


## BHany

> znamo da zastupnici prate nase topike 
> i ja im svima koji su pokazali da su LJUDI zahvaljujem jer ne mogu osobno - fakat ste me ganuli - svaka cast


točno tako

hvala

----------


## apricot

svaki put ta žena pokaže koliko je velika   :Heart:

----------


## gričanka

Uh kvragu, odem na 5 min i sve se dogodi!!! Povraćala sam jer sam preuzrujana, ali  :D  :D  :D  zakon nije izglasan jer nema kvoruma.
Barem nešto do daljnjega......

----------


## thaia28

iz svega srca zahvaljujem svim zastupnicima koji su digli svoj glas protiv ovog zakona.. svako dobro vam želi..  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## andream

ajme koliko nas je korisnika na forumu... 
tužna sam i dalje jer nakon svega izrečenoga danas, ne mogu vjerovati da će biti drugačije... na žalost .... i kad su bili glasovi nakon prijedloga amandmana, više je bilo u "njihovu" korist bar za 1/3

----------


## aenea

Ajmo slat mejlove zahvale za toliku podršku :
klubsdp@sabor.hr i klubhns@sabor.hr

----------


## ZAUZETA

svaka čast gđi Opačić, i ostalima u oporbi. Ja sam tražila da me ispišu iz HSS-a zbog cijelog tog sranja

----------


## anjab

Zagrljaj zastupnicima koji su protiv ovakvog zakona

----------


## Matilda

Što se može čovjeku dogoditi ako "slučajno" drugog čovjeka pogodi trulim paradajzom po glavi?  8)

----------


## nela.

SDP i HNS  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
 :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## lara01

gđa Opačić i ekipa iz SDP-a i HNS-a  :Heart:   :Naklon:  
Odlični ste bili!

----------


## Superman

> Mislim da ce na sljedecoj sjednici natjerati da svi hdz-ovci i hss-ovci dodju i jos neki majmun iz hdssb-a i imat ce kvorum...
> 
> Nazalost


ili možda još i danas popodne   :Sad:

----------


## andream

Ja sam upravo poslala.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> iz svega srca zahvaljujem svim zastupnicima koji su digli svoj glas protiv ovog zakona


Potpis!  :Heart:

----------


## bruni

> gđa Opačić i ekipa iz SDP-a i HNS-a   
> Odlični ste bili!


X

----------


## egemama

sutra je prosvjed na trgu, svejedno bude li ili ne izglasan zakon. dolaze nas podrzati i Milanka Opacic i Ingrid Anticevic i vjerojatno jos SDPovaca

----------


## Superman

> Ajmo slat mejlove zahvale za toliku podršku :
> klubsdp@sabor.hr i klubhns@sabor.hr


Potpis! Cure, nadam se da ćete se sjetiti ovog dana kad sljedeći put iziđemo na izbore...

----------


## bublica3

> Ajmo slat mejlove zahvale za toliku podršku :
> klubsdp@sabor.hr i klubhns@sabor.hr


Poslala sam im mail zahvale, šaljimo svi pa da vide koliko na ima!!!

 :Kiss:

----------


## Matilda

Nema niš do ponedjeljka.

----------


## amyx

poslala mailove

----------


## ksena28

idem odmah zvat i zahvalit "normalnima" u saboru! ajme ovo je bilo najtraumatičnije putovanje doma u životu. nisam gledala, ali sam bila on line s curama našima i proživljavala sam sve samo "in public"... čudno su me ljudi gledali  :/ idem sad sve isčitat!

----------


## rvukovi2

> Što se može čovjeku dogoditi ako "slučajno" drugog čovjeka pogodi trulim paradajzom po glavi?  8)


pratim i jadna sam upravo jednako kao i vi ovdje, ne mogu vjerovati da prolazi ta glupost, ali molim vas da ostanemo dostojne   :Kiss:

----------


## nela.

Cure sljedeće izbore ne ostat doma već na glasovanje

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Ajmo slat mejlove zahvale za toliku podršku :
> klubsdp@sabor.hr i klubhns@sabor.hr


Poslala!!!

----------


## IRENA456

HVALA SVIMA  KOJI POMAŽU DA ISOD NAŠIH   :Heart:   KUCA   :Heart:  
MP BEBE

----------


## ivana78

Koliko sam shvatila za danas su završili sa saborom!!!

----------


## ZAUZETA

Poslala mail.    :Wink:

----------


## fritulica1

Ja ne kuzim, otkuda njima obraz, nakon svih argumenata, i dalje gurati taj zakon? :? 

Opacicka je stvarno divna zena.   :Heart:  
SDP i HNS   :Klap:

----------


## lisa84

> aenea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ajmo slat mejlove zahvale za toliku podršku :
> klubsdp@sabor.hr i klubhns@sabor.hr
> 
> 
> Poslala sam im mail zahvale, šaljimo svi pa da vide koliko na ima!!!



Oni znaju koliko nas ima. To su i pokazali.

Veliko hvala LJUDIMA iz SDP-a i HNS-a!   :Heart:  
 :Love:

----------


## Blekonja

> aenea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ajmo slat mejlove zahvale za toliku podršku :
> klubsdp@sabor.hr i klubhns@sabor.hr
> 
> 
> Poslala!!!



i ja i ja  :D

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Mene je sram da živimo u ovakvoj Hrvatskoj.
Ministar je prestrašan.
Nije pošteno.
Draga ksena, gledala sam te u emisiji.
Mislila sam da će mi srce puknuti od tuge. 
 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kekis

> aenea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ajmo slat mejlove zahvale za toliku podršku :
> klubsdp@sabor.hr i klubhns@sabor.hr
> 
> 
> Poslala!!!


Poslala mailove (prijedlog tko nije - potpisujte i muževe na mail)!

----------


## Boki318

I ja sam poslala zvahvalu  :Smile: 

Stvarno su super. I inace sam imala dobro misljenje o Milenki, al sad stvarno mislim da je super  :Smile:

----------


## lucky

*egemama* na okupljanje pozovite i medije: novu tv, rtl i naravno ne zaboravite na HTV jer HTV nas puuuuno voli i sigurno će rado prikazati naciji naš protest   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## BubaSanja

Poslala!

 :Heart:

----------


## vlatkapeno

Svima iz SDP-a posebno našoj opačoćki   :Kiss:   neka se drže . Ja ću većeras kad dođem u varaždin zapaliti sviječu i uputiti molitve svetom antunu da čuva vaše zaspupnike koji se bore za naša prava na liječenje . Ljuta sma na Milinoviča jer smatra da MOP nije ljećenje neplodnosti i da govbori da neplodnost nije bolest nego stanje :shock:  :shock:  :?  :?  :? 
Na sljedećim izborima znam za koga ču glasati .
Nakon ovoga mi na koje se zakon odnosi trebali bi tražiti smjenu ministra.

----------


## apricot

> *egemama* na okupljanje pozovite i medije: novu tv, rtl i naravno ne zaboravite na HTV jer HTV nas puuuuno voli i sigurno će rado prikazati naciji naš protest


bez brige, ide PR

----------


## jkitanov

poslala  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Maya&Leon

> Ja ne kuzim, otkuda njima obraz, nakon svih argumenata, i dalje gurati taj zakon? :? 
> 
> Opacicka je stvarno divna zena.   
> SDP i HNS


*X*

Ministre Milinoviću sramite se!!!  :No:

----------


## mmaslacak

Zahvala je poslana na oba kluba, vidimo se sutra u podne!

----------


## sladjanaf

dajte mi avatar

----------


## gričanka

> . Ljuta sma na Milinoviča jer smatra da MOP nije ljećenje neplodnosti i da govbori da neplodnost nije bolest nego stanje :shock:  :shock:  :?  :?  :? .


*X*  .... dobro da još nije dodao kako je MPO luksuz !!!   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Biene

Gđa Opačić, SDP i HNS, hvala na vašoj borbi za nas.

----------


## ZAUZETA

možemo li slati kuda i kakvu poruku HDZ-u i milinoviću?

----------


## laky

i muz i ja sa 2 mail-a..

----------


## Balbina

> Ajmo slat mejlove zahvale za toliku podršku :
> klubsdp@sabor.hr i klubhns@sabor.hr


Poslala!

----------


## thaia28

i ja sam im zahvalila u ime mm i mene, baš od   :Heart:

----------


## Maya&Leon

> možemo li slati kuda i kakvu poruku HDZ-u i milinoviću?


treba mu poslati link na ovaj topic   :Mad:

----------


## Mukica

> možemo li slati kuda i kakvu poruku HDZ-u i milinoviću?


mozes uvijek na klub hdz-a pisat

----------


## apricot

> dajte mi avatar


klikni desnim gumbom na moj i sejvaj si sliku na računalo
odi u svoj profil i "pozovi" sliku

idem reći anchie da stavi u galeriju

----------


## gričanka

> možemo li slati kuda i kakvu poruku HDZ-u i milinoviću?


i ja bih mu napisala neka se srami!!!
Poslala sam mailove zahvale!!!  Naravno SDPu i HNSu !!!! Da nebi bilo zabune!!!

----------


## Indi

> fritulica1 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja ne kuzim, otkuda njima obraz, nakon svih argumenata, i dalje gurati taj zakon? :? 
> 
> Opacicka je stvarno divna zena.   
> SDP i HNS  
> 
> 
> ...



Potpisujem!!!!

----------


## Indi

Maya, oprosti...krivo sam dodala u tvoj navod svoju rečenicu.  :Kiss:

----------


## ivica_k

[quote="Superman"]


> Ajmo slat mejlove zahvale za toliku podršku :
> klubsdp@sabor.hr i klubhns@sabor.hr




Potpis! Cure, nadam se da ćete se sjetiti ovog dana kad sljedeći put iziđemo na izbore...[/quote

potpisujem!

----------


## ksena28

prejadno! prepreprejadno! ovo je samo početak kraja ove "sekularne" države...   :Crying or Very sad:  koliko ja nada velika, toliko je i tuga golema... 

nikad u životu nisam mislila da će država biti povod mog teškog očaja (a pratim jako dobro dnevno-političke događaje i znam gdje živim)...

----------


## Balbina

> ZAUZETA prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> možemo li slati kuda i kakvu poruku HDZ-u i milinoviću?
> 
> 
> mozes uvijek na klub hdz-a pisat


Stavite nam ovdje njihovu mail adresu, pa da i njima "zahvalimo!"   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## sorciere

kauboj se smrznuo samo u jednom trenutku - a to je bilo kad je milanka tražila ELEKTRONSKO glasovanje... ne znam da li ste mu ulovili facu, ali bio je  :shock:   :Unsure:

----------


## amyx

> cure, promijenimo avatare
> 
> http://www.roda.hr/forum/images/avat...7227d4d9ae.jpg


evo link za avatar

----------


## aenea

Ja bi posebno zahvalila i vama na forumu koji ste uz nas, a osobno nemate problem neplodnosti  :Love:

----------


## fritulica1

Poslala i ja.

----------


## jelenkić

Poslala mail zahvale i SDP- u i HNS-u. Bravo Milanka i hvala ti od   :Heart:

----------


## BubaSanja

> Ja bi posebno zahvalila i vama na forumu koji ste uz nas, a osobno nemate problem neplodnosti



E, i ovo je posebno za potpisati!   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## vlatkapeno

cure ima prijedlog , šaljite svoje priće na mailove sdp-a i hns-a , možda i samom ministru . treba ga sasuti našip pismima , prićama o borbama za naše MPO- bebice .

----------


## rozalija

I ja sam poslala.
 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  za Milanku i SDP i HNS.
milion   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   im šaljem.

----------


## ZAUZETA

Poslala i HDZ-u 8)

----------


## sladjanaf

> sladjanaf prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> dajte mi avatar
> 
> 
> klikni desnim gumbom na moj i sejvaj si sliku na računalo
> odi u svoj profil i "pozovi" sliku
> 
> idem reći anchie da stavi u galeriju


hvala apri

----------


## gričanka

> kauboj se smrznuo samo u jednom trenutku - a to je bilo kad je milanka tražila ELEKTRONSKO glasovanje... ne znam da li ste mu ulovili facu, ali bio je  :shock:


To se i meni urezalo u memory!!! Ta gesta je zapravo jako indikativna...
i slijepcu će reći kako je sve unaprijed osmišljeno!!!! :shock:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## sorciere

> Ja bi posebno zahvalila i vama na forumu koji ste uz nas, a osobno nemate problem neplodnosti


draga moja - nije potrebno biti u istoj koži da bi se dala podrška za ispravnu stvar...   :Kiss:  
mi koje imamo djecu, itekako dobro znamo za što se vi borite   :Love:

----------


## pino

Cure postajte i mejlove HDZ-ovskih zastupnika i svih koji su glasali za zakon i protiv amandmana - jel se zna tko je to glasao? 

Ima blog od Petirke na saborskim stranicama - postajte i tamo - ne mogu sad naci link!!! Jel to Pinky postirala?

----------


## ZAUZETA

kjarcu, neznam više ni kak uči u svoj profil za promjenit avatar - help

----------


## Mukica

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kauboj se smrznuo samo u jednom trenutku - a to je bilo kad je milanka tražila ELEKTRONSKO glasovanje... ne znam da li ste mu ulovili facu, ali bio je  :shock:  
> 
> 
> To se i meni urezalo u memory!!! Ta gesta je zapravo jako indikativna...
> i slijepcu će reći kako je sve unaprijed osmišljeno!!!! :shock:


ja mislim da je s elektronskim glasovanjem stvar u tome da bi u tom slucaju onda i oni koji su na granici ili negdje duboko u sebi protiv ovoga stisnuli PROTIV - kad dizu ruke ne mogu jer ih *netko* "gleda" i postat ce nepodobni (znam da nije moralno, da bi trebali bit POSTENI i bla bla, ali tako je to, jer politika je (prosta rijec).)

----------


## vlatkapeno

> cure ima prijedlog , šaljite svoje priće na mailove sdp-a i hns-a , možda i samom ministru . treba ga sasuti našip pismima , prićama o borbama za naše MPO- bebice .


ja ću dana zapaliti svijeću za sve nas koji se borimo za naše pravo , pravo na majčinstvo , neka nas svi anđeli ćuvaju i donesu nam toliko željene male anđele . 
Oprostite mi drage moje ako malo zvučim uzrujano ali zaista me boli na živim u ovakvom svijetu . 
Još nešto što sam zaboravila , ministar je spominjao psihološko savijetovanje
ja se slažem da je potrebno psihološko savijetovanje ali u svrhu podrške parovima koji prolaze kroz MPO, jer polazim od sebe , da sma imala psihološku pomoć za vrijeme prolaželja kroz postupke ne bi možda doživjela
postporođajnu depresiju .

----------


## klara

Evo i ja imam avatar. Idem poslati mailove.

----------


## aenea

> aenea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja bi posebno zahvalila i vama na forumu koji ste uz nas, a osobno nemate problem neplodnosti 
> 
> 
> draga moja - nije potrebno biti u istoj koži da bi se dala podrška za ispravnu stvar...   
> mi koje imamo djecu, itekako dobro znamo za što se vi borite


Cijelo vrijeme sam bila preživčana da bi se rasplakala..al sad su mi suze krenule..  :Heart:

----------


## Indi

> Cure postajte i mejlove HDZ-ovskih zastupnika i svih koji su glasali za zakon i protiv amandmana - jel se zna tko je to glasao? 
> 
> Ima blog od Petirke na saborskim stranicama - postajte i tamo - ne mogu sad naci link!!! Jel to Pinky postirala?


http://bigblog.tportal.hr/hss

----------


## Aurora*

Pratila sam glasovanje i paralelno komentare na forumu. Ja istovremeno nisam mogla komentirati jer me je svako novo ne prihvacanje amandmana sve vise paraliziralo, a glasovanje o amandmanima gdje niti jednom nije bilo potrebne vecine sasvim me dotuklo. Vec sam vidjela najcrnji scenarij i izglasavanje zakona kad je doslo do nevjerojatnog preokreta. Svi zastupnici SDPa i HNSa izasli su iz sabornice, odjednom nije bilo kvoruma i zakon ovaj put nije mogao biti donesen!

Ti zastupnici su stvarno dali sve od sebe, a rekla bih i jos vise od toga: dali su same sebe u cijeli raspravu koja je bila u srijedu kao i danas na glasovanju.

Milanki Opacic svaka cast! Zamislite, rekla je da ce predloziti da se danasnji dan proglasi Danom borbe protiv neplodnosti!

Jako sam ganuta time sto su se ociti jako potrudili da bi razumijeli ovu problematiku, sto su se odlicno pripremili i borili do samog kraja. Tko zna, mozda je upravo to na cemu trebamo temeljit nasu vec izgubljeni nadu u pobjedu glasa razuma.





> jel se naša primeministar ikako očitovala o ovom zakonu ovih dana?


Citam danas u Novom listu, citiram: _"upitana od novinara (...) za resriktivan prijedlog zakona o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji koji je otisao u Sabor, cvrsto je kazala kako joj je ta tema, kao i sve ostale osim rebalansa drzavnog proracuna, sada u drugom planu."_

Neka se srami zbog ovoga, jednako ona kao i njena vlada!

----------


## Indi

Cure, malo crnog humora:

http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/294/hebrangpetirx.jpg

----------


## fritulica1

> draga moja - nije potrebno biti u istoj koži da bi se dala podrška za ispravnu stvar... Kiss
> mi koje imamo djecu, itekako dobro znamo za što se vi borite Love


  :Heart:

----------


## ivica_k

poslala mail zahvale na klub sdp i hns!

----------


## gričanka

> ja mislim da je s elektronskim glasovanjem stvar u tome da bi u tom slucaju onda i oni koji su na granici ili negdje duboko u sebi protiv ovoga stisnuli PROTIV - kad dizu ruke ne mogu jer ih *netko "gleda" i postat ce nepodobni* (znam da nije moralno, da bi trebali bit POSTENI i bla bla, ali tako je to, jer politika je (prosta rijec).)


*XXX*

----------


## ZAUZETA

da, kužim Kosoricu, lova, meni treba lova...  sramota  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## BHany

kod elektronskog glasovanja se vidi na velikom ekranu tko je za koga/što glasao - tako da nema tu skrivanja -isto im je - zato imaju te ključiće valjda

----------


## ZAUZETA

Treba nam popis tko je i kako glasao!!!

----------


## gričanka

> mozda je upravo to na cemu trebamo temeljit nasu vec izgubljeni nadu u pobjedu glasa razuma....!


Potpisujem, u ovom slučaju smatram dobivenom prvu rundu!!!!

----------


## amyx

> Cure, malo crnog humora:
> 
> http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/294/hebrangpetirx.jpg


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   odlično

----------


## ZAUZETA

Tako da ih poimence možemo kontaktirati, da se ne skrivaju iza uopčenog imena stranke

----------


## sbonetic

sva se tresem još uvijek....još uvijek ima dobrih ljud...... sdp i hns hvala vam puno!

----------


## gričanka

> Indi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Cure, malo crnog humora:
> 
> http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/294/hebrangpetirx.jpg
> 
> 
>      odlično


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:    Ma gdje si to tako brzo pronašla????

----------


## meli

Nisam se javljala niti pratila što se događa u posljednje vrijeme jer sam željela biti pošteđena nepotrebnog stresa (u postupku IVF-a sam bila, beta je bila visoka, ali opet joj je vrijednost pala). Danas sam saznala da je moje tijelo opet tijelo ubojice (jer po ministru zametak je živ, ne smije se smrzavati....) Zašto se onda u meni uhvati pa "umre"? Treći put u godinu dana (jedna je trudnoća bila prirodna). 
Ja uvijek imam velik broj js (PCOS), uspjeli smo smrznuti tri prije ovog cirkusa u Saboru, što sad?? Hoću li moći po svoje ledoline ili će ih uništiti? Neću i ne mogu prihvatiti da ne dozvoljavaju krio, to će ugroziti moje zdravlje, kako fizičko tako i psihičko...Ostaje mi alternativa inozemstvo ( za koje jedva da imam novaca) ili da se zauvijek oprostim od svoje najveće želje  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  Oprostite na konfuznosti, no danas mi se sve skupilo, prelila se čaša..........  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## andream

sad je bilo na vijestima hrt1 da se vladajuća stranka nada i vjeruje da će u srijedu zakon proći "bez problema". znači definitivno ostaje - katastrofa   :Sad:

----------


## Biene

ponovno glasanje je u srijedu

----------


## Mali Mimi

Da sdp i hns veliko hvala sad znam za kog ću glasati idući put  :Heart:  
idem im poslati mailove

----------


## ZAUZETA

Meli, nemam pojma kaj da ti odgovorim, osim vjeruj da tu nije kraj, ako se zakon i donese udarat ćemo i dalje dok se ne ukine/ublaži/prilagodi!!! Ako su uspjeli pušači i vinopije pa nismo ni mi mala skupina!!!
 treba nam više borbenih smajlija, prenježni su svi!!

----------


## Mukica

> sad je bilo na vijestima hrt1 da se vladajuća stranka nada i vjeruje da će u srijedu zakon proći "bez problema". znači definitivno ostaje - katastrofa


pa ofkors
zastupnici hdza, hssba i ostalih koji podrzavaju ce po sluzbenoj duznosti morati biti prisutni na glasovanju da dignu ruku

----------


## Mukica

> Meli, nemam pojma kaj da ti odgovorim, osim vjeruj da tu nije kraj, ako se zakon i donese udarat ćemo i dalje dok se ne ukine/ublaži/prilagodi!!! Ako su uspjeli pušači i vinopije pa nismo ni mi mala skupina!!!
>  treba nam više borbenih smajlija, prenježni su svi!!


ne trebaju nam uopce borbeni smajlici jer smajlici nece nis rjesit

----------


## ZAUZETA

oni ni nisu za riješavanje nego za izražavanje - a ja neću više plakat, ni skakat niti se beljit jer sam sad stvarno ljuta

----------


## andream

to znači da više nemamo ni tračka nade za vjerovati da zakon neće proći...
kakva je politika, govori podatak da je iz sabornice izašao čehok a njegova stranka će glasat za zakon jer je u koaliciji... ili ministar B. koji je neki dan dobio dijete iz MPO-a i to kad je počela rasprava o zakonu o MPO-u, a gle čuda - njegovi će dizat ruku "za" zakon u srijedu. 
Politika je uistinu k***a .

----------


## nina1

hvala svima iz rode a i bete
hvala forumašicama
hvala sdp-u i hns-u što niste iznevjerili moje povjerenje    :Naklon:

----------


## Indi

> http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/294/hebrangpetirx.jpg
> 
>   Ma gdje si to tako brzo pronašla????


Preko Googla, na jednom blogu, no sadržaj je uvredljiv prema Petirki, nije da ne zaslužuje, ali nekako mi nije bilo primjereno pa sam samo izvukla sliku...

 :Grin:

----------


## Pinky

ja se zahvalila, ali i poslala mail bajsu na damir.bajs@mint.hr apelirajuci na njegovu savjest i napominjujuci mu da je zakon stupio na snagu prije godinu dana, da ne bi danas ljubio svoju curicu.
duboko se nadam da ispod te kosulje kuca nekakvo srce....

poslala sam mail i klubhss i upozorila ih da su zbog petirke i njenih krizarskih ratova po saboru debelo izgubili rejting i pali u ocima naroda

normalno, svako toliko verbalno pljunem na petir na blogu (na kojem je ona nas nazvala seljacinama btw)
http://bigblog.tportal.hr/hss?BlogCa...ate=22.10.2007

iako cisto sumnjam da ona to cita

sta je sa adlesickom? njoj treba pisati. njoj i bajsu.

----------


## Suncem.m.

Cilo jutro gledam i na kraju sam sve propustila   :Mad:  .
Idem sad čitat jer ni ovaj topic nisam vidila   :Embarassed:   i sve se čudim kako niko ne piše šta se događa   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mukica

morala sam si promjenit avat. jer se ne prepoznajem  :Laughing:

----------


## Pinky

izgleda da taj bajsov mail ne radi....

----------


## nela.

Kako je teško gledat nepravdi u oči a nemožeš si pomoć.
 :Crying or Very sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ksena28

evo ja poslala mailove, sad sam prešla na sms-ove!

----------


## aenea

> to znači da više nemamo ni tračka nade za vjerovati da zakon neće proći...
> kakva je politika, govori podatak da je iz sabornice izašao čehok a njegova stranka će glasat za zakon jer je u koaliciji... ili ministar B. koji je neki dan dobio dijete iz MPO-a i to kad je počela rasprava o zakonu o MPO-u, a gle čuda - njegovi će dizat ruku "za" zakon u srijedu. 
> Politika je uistinu k***a .


Gle, da oni stvarno misle da će im proći bez problema, prošao bi već i danas. Al da su uvjereni da smo mi takve ofce da će im unedogled prolazit te..ne mogu nać dovoljno jaku, a pristojnu riječ za to što o tome mislim..to zasigurno misle.

----------


## nina1

> to znači da više nemamo ni tračka nade za vjerovati da zakon neće proći...
> kakva je politika, govori podatak da je iz sabornice izašao čehok a njegova stranka će glasat za zakon jer je u koaliciji... ili ministar B. koji je neki dan dobio dijete iz MPO-a i to kad je počela rasprava o zakonu o MPO-u, a gle čuda - njegovi će dizat ruku "za" zakon u srijedu. 
> Politika je uistinu k***a .


kaj, čehok i bajs su isto izašli kad je bilo glasovanje ???

----------


## draga

Jel mi moze netko sa sa reci - jel u ponedjeljak ponovo glasanje?

 :?

----------


## nela.

Cure jeste li vidjele da u jutarnjem piše da se hdz-ovci nisu previše opterečivali što je danas SDP i HNS napustio sabor te da če zakon bit izglasan u srijedu kad u saboru budu svi njihovi zastupnici koji danas zbog summita u dubrovniku nisu mogli bit u saboru  :Mad:

----------


## draga

ok, vidla sam u Jutarnjem ..pise da je glasanje u srijedu...

----------


## Mali Mimi

> andream prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> to znači da više nemamo ni tračka nade za vjerovati da zakon neće proći...
> kakva je politika, govori podatak da je iz sabornice izašao čehok a njegova stranka će glasat za zakon jer je u koaliciji... ili ministar B. koji je neki dan dobio dijete iz MPO-a i to kad je počela rasprava o zakonu o MPO-u, a gle čuda - njegovi će dizat ruku "za" zakon u srijedu. 
> Politika je uistinu k***a .
> 
> 
> kaj, čehok i bajs su isto izašli kad je bilo glasovanje ???


Oduvijek sam znala da je taj Čehok pametan čovik, a za Bajsa bilo bi i uredu ako je već dobio dijete pomoću MPO da bar to napravi

----------


## Mali Mimi

> andream prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> to znači da više nemamo ni tračka nade za vjerovati da zakon neće proći...
> kakva je politika, govori podatak da je iz sabornice izašao čehok a njegova stranka će glasat za zakon jer je u koaliciji... ili ministar B. koji je neki dan dobio dijete iz MPO-a i to kad je počela rasprava o zakonu o MPO-u, a gle čuda - njegovi će dizat ruku "za" zakon u srijedu. 
> Politika je uistinu k***a .
> 
> 
> kaj, čehok i bajs su isto izašli kad je bilo glasovanje ???


Oduvijek sam znala da je taj Čehok pametan čovik, a za Bajsa bilo bi i uredu ako je već dobio dijete pomoću MPO da bar to napravi

----------


## draga

Bajs nije zastupnik nego ministar i kao takav ne sjedi u saboru (koliko sam ja upucena)..

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Joj, da su bar sutra izbori... 
Kad ce više. Rekla sam mužu da MORA glasati za SDP   :Smile:   A do izbora ću vrbovat cijelu obitelj i sve prijatelje (iako nikad nitko od nas i nije glasao za ove lopuže na vlasti, ali čisto da ne siju glasove malim zelenima i inim beznadnim strančicama...).

I HVALA svima koji se bore za MPO hrvatsku dječicu   :Heart:

----------


## gričanka

> morala sam si promjenit avat. jer se ne prepoznajem


i ja,,, teško se snalazim !!!!

----------


## andream

Ne, Bajs nije izašao jer nije zastupnik, izašao je Čehok uz SDP i HNS.
Antunovićka je pritom kad je Šeks pitao tko je za amandman protestno u hodu digla ruku, ali ionako je bilo kasno.

----------


## thaia28

poručuje Ksena da se čula sa zastupnicom SPD-a sada koja se u ime stranke od srca zahvaljuje na svim poslanim mailovima zahvale. Kaže da je cijeli SDP pratio naš forum i da smo stvarno super orgaizirane   :Smile:  

e pa pvim putem, kada nas čitaju, još jednom   :Love:   i   :Heart:   i   :Klap:  i   :Naklon:

----------


## andream

hvala vam u naše ime i u ime naše nerođene FET bebice   :Klap:

----------


## tonili

Hvala Vama koji se borite za nas!!!   :Love:

----------


## andream

ja u znak protesta neću staviti avatar, ostavljam sliku bebice u buši jer mislim da u ovom slučaju slika govori više od riječi   :Love:

----------


## Joss

još jednom  :Klap:  sdp posebno milanka
mail-ove poslala
jedva čekam da se sutra okupimo

----------


## sandra-zvrk

> ja u znak protesta neću staviti avatar, ostavljam sliku bebice u buši jer mislim da u ovom slučaju slika govori više od riječi


X

----------


## sorciere

> ja u znak protesta neću staviti avatar, ostavljam sliku bebice u buši jer mislim da u ovom slučaju slika govori više od riječi


ja sam stavila potpis   :Grin:

----------


## lalah

pa ako su u vladajućoj koaliciji ne znači da moraju glasat za zakon
za njih ne  vrijedi valjda stranačka stega
ja se zbilja nadam da liberali neće glasat za ovakav zakon

----------


## Pepita

Ja mislim da bi bilo suvišno da išta kažem, osim, hvala vam dragi ljudi, vama što nas podržavate i borite se za nas.
Ipak svojim glasom NE ovom prijedlogu zakona dajete mnogim ženama priliku da sutra svoje čedo drže u naručju.

----------


## Zara01

hvala svima koji su se zalozili protiv zakona   :Kiss:  
milanka   :Heart:  
anticevicka - predobra neki dan u saboru  :Heart:  

mail-ove poslala


imam jedno pitanje - da li se prof. simunic oglasio povodom svog pisma milinovicu i onome sto je doticni citao iz istog?

ne bih sada protiv doktora, ali struka je premlaka!  :shock:

----------


## Pepita

> andream prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja u znak protesta neću staviti avatar, ostavljam sliku bebice u buši jer mislim da u ovom slučaju slika govori više od riječi  
> 
> 
> ja sam stavila potpis


Ova ideja mi se jako sviđa!!!

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> andream prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja u znak protesta neću staviti avatar, ostavljam sliku bebice u buši jer mislim da u ovom slučaju slika govori više od riječi  
> 
> 
> ja sam stavila potpis


  :Laughing:

----------


## uporna

Hvala SDP-u i HNS-u, RODI i BETI  i svim forumašicama koje se trude i bore za bolji zakon.

 :Naklon:

----------


## andream

> ne bih sada protiv doktora, ali struka je premlaka!


mogu li se uopće s rogatima bosti?

----------


## Nata_Lija

Saljemo mailove, a i dolazimo sutra u 12.

----------


## RuzicaSB

Hvala svima koji su se potrudili, proucili nasu problematiku i rekli NE ovakvom zakonu o MPO.Hvala unaprijed i svim onim politicarkama i politicarima koji ce i dalje biti voljni pomoci nam da se izborimo za pravo na radjanje, pa barem savjetima sto i kako dalje nastaviti ovu borbu s vjetrenjacama.Sigurna sam da ce poslije ovoga sto se dogadjalo zadnjih dana svi oni parovi koje se ubrajaju u ovih 20% neplodnih Hrvata ( a koji vec nisu), na slijedecim izborima znati kome dati svoj glas.Za mene je ovo danas zaista povijesni dan koji cu jako dobro zapamtiti.

----------


## pčelica2009

potpisujem

----------


## uporna

> Saljemo mailove, a i dolazimo sutra u 12.


x

----------


## Aurora*

Jeste li primijetili da nisu uvazili cak niti amandman za promjenu naziva zakona iz neodgovarajuceg "Zakon o medicinskoj oplodnji" u uvrijezeni "Zakon o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji"?  :shock: 

I ne znam da li je netko primijetio da su u jednom trenutku na galeriji bile dvije osobe na sto je reagirao i tajnik plenarne sjednice.

----------


## aenea

Ja opet malo razmišljam pa se opet uzrujavam..pa jel moguće da živimo u državi gdje je na čelu vladajuće stranke samohrana majka i ta ista vladajuća stranka nama ne dozvoljava da budemo majke ako nismo u braku. Znači bez obzira što je djetetov otac uz nas, mi to ne smijemo. Možda bi mogli gratis, pri učlanjenju u hdz, umjesto seta noževa samo za prvih 20000 korisnika, dati dozvolu za potpomognutu oplodnju a da nisi u braku..
gledam oko sebe i samo čekam da počne muzika iz zone sumraka...

----------


## lara01

> imam jedno pitanje - da li se prof. simunic oglasio povodom svog pisma milinovicu i onome sto je doticni citao iz istog?
> 
> ne bih sada protiv doktora, ali struka je premlaka!  :shock:


Mislim da ne. Stalno guglamo, dobivamo press clipping i nisam nigdje skužila ikakav demant ili bilo kakvo priopćenje s njegove strane.
Nisam sigurna niti da će ga biti :/   :Sad:

----------


## TinkiVinki

> ne bih sada protiv doktora, ali struka je premlaka!
> 			
> 		
> 
> mogu li se uopće s rogatima bosti?


Mogu! I moraju! Tj. morali bi....  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Pinky

> Ja opet malo razmišljam pa se opet uzrujavam..pa jel moguće da živimo u državi gdje je na čelu vladajuće stranke samohrana majka i ta ista vladajuća stranka nama ne dozvoljava da budemo majke ako nismo u braku. Znači bez obzira što je djetetov otac uz nas, mi to ne smijemo. Možda bi mogli gratis, pri učlanjenju u hdz, umjesto seta noževa samo za prvih 20000 korisnika, dati dozvolu za potpomognutu oplodnju a da nisi u braku..
> gledam oko sebe i samo čekam da počne muzika iz zone sumraka...


x

legendo!!!!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   ne znam dal da se smijem ili placem

----------


## pčelica2009

demantirali su ga sdp-ovci na licu mjesta u sabornici,a i ja sam osobno čula njegov komentar prije moje punkcije dok je pogledavao na plazmi prijenos sjednice na kojoj je kao trebala biti mpo točka dnevnog reda.I pročitala sam u večernjem ono,ne-da gdje je sukob riječi njega i Milinovića oko feta.Tako da cure(nije da ga branim,ali bez brige,nije on protiv nas)

----------


## Kadauna

> *djeca će se i dalje rađati, unatoč milinoviću!*



odlično, poslala ovo kao subject mailu koji sam opet slala na Ministarstvo zdravstva, na minimalno 6-7 adresa  8)

----------


## Suncem.m.

> Ja opet malo razmišljam pa se opet uzrujavam..pa jel moguće da živimo u državi gdje je na čelu vladajuće stranke samohrana majka i ta ista vladajuća stranka nama ne dozvoljava da budemo majke ako nismo u braku. Znači bez obzira što je djetetov otac uz nas, mi to ne smijemo. Možda bi mogli gratis, pri učlanjenju u hdz, umjesto seta noževa samo za prvih 20000 korisnika, dati dozvolu za potpomognutu oplodnju a da nisi u braku..
> gledam oko sebe i samo čekam da počne muzika iz zone sumraka...


Potpis.

I definitivno mislim da bi se MPO ginekolozi trebali malo glasnije javiti.

----------


## pčelica2009

Našla sam!Šimunić se očitovao za Slobodnu Dalmaciju,ali ja vam ne znam linkati  :Embarassed:

----------


## Ameli

evo i ja poslala mailove zahvale sdp-u i hns-u jer su stvarno veliku stvar napravili za nas i ovim putem im opet zahvaljujem. 
H   :Heart:  V   :Heart:  A  :Heart:  L  :Heart:  A

----------


## Suncem.m.

Mislim da je Mukica spomenula *zaseban podforum za ovu tematiku.*Ima li kakve šanse da se to ostvari. jer trenutno je na ovom pdfu baš pravi krkljanac i totalno je nepregledno.
A bojim se da će ovo potrajati   :Sad:

----------


## Zara01

> demantirali su ga sdp-ovci na licu mjesta u sabornici,a i ja sam osobno čula njegov komentar prije moje punkcije dok je pogledavao na plazmi prijenos sjednice na kojoj je kao trebala biti mpo točka dnevnog reda.I pročitala sam u večernjem ono,ne-da gdje je sukob riječi njega i Milinovića oko feta.Tako da cure(nije da ga branim,ali bez brige,nije on protiv nas)



nisam ja mislila da je on protiv i cula sam kad su ga demantirali, ali opet ja bi pozvizdila da mi netko tako izvrce rijeci  :Mad:   a jos tome kad je to lik kao sto je milinovic grrrrr


stvar je u tome da su doktori prepristojni, kad god je bila emisija suceljavanja, suprotna strana ih je nadglasala - da ne kazem pojela za dorucak - uvijek su mlaki....
da nam je mpo doktor jedna anticevicka uhvatila bi milinovica za vrat i da vidis kako bi bilo zamrzavanja  :D  ovako se stjece dojam da su si svi doktori medjusobno dobri sa milinovicem i da se nitko nikome ne zeli zamjerat, pa nek udruge i pacijenti rjesavaju problem  :Sad:

----------


## andream

> svi doktori medjusobno dobri sa milinovicem


da, i sam se vrli ministar hvali da mu je šimunić "stari profesor i kolega".

----------


## kate32

Nemam riječi, gadi mi se ova naša država. Zašto su se naši branitelji borili,za ovakvu groznu i nepravednu državu sigurno ne. Dolazim sutra na miran prosvjed neka vide koliko nas ima  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Aurora*

> Našla sam!Šimunić se očitovao za Slobodnu Dalmaciju,ali ja vam ne znam linkati


Jednostavno je, samo otvoris internet stranicu na kojoj se nalazi odredjeni tekst i prekopiras adresu koja stoji na vrhu te stranice, a izgleda ovako:

http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Hrva...2/Default.aspx

----------


## Nika

od gledanja ove sjednice sabor ostaje mi veliki grc u zelucu i zelja da fizicki nasrnem na nekog...

umirila sam potrebu za fizickom aktivnoscu pa cu sutra puhati baloncice

----------


## Val

*sorcie!!*

smijem iskoriostit tvoj potpis. genijalan je!


inače. skidam kapu opoziciji, svaka čast na potezu, pa makar donio samo kratkotrajnu korist!
(onak, pomalo se osjećam, ko početkom devedesetih!)

----------


## Mukica

> Mislim da je Mukica spomenula *zaseban podforum za ovu tematiku.*Ima li kakve šanse da se to ostvari. jer trenutno je na ovom pdfu baš pravi krkljanac i totalno je nepregledno.
> A bojim se da će ovo potrajati


radimo na tome

----------


## lucylu

ja jednostavno vise nemam rijeci, toliko sam bijesna i razocarana da jedino mogu plakatic  :Crying or Very sad:  

boze moj u kakvoj zemlji zivimo

----------


## apricot

> umirila sam potrebu za fizickom aktivnoscu pa cu sutra puhati baloncice


x

----------


## sorciere

> *sorcie!!*
> 
> smijem iskoriostit tvoj potpis. genijalan je!


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

pa naravno draga...   :Kiss:   :Love:  
nisam ga patentirala, a ako može poslužit u dobre svrhe...   :Wink:   :Grin:

----------


## Suncem.m.

> Suncem.m. prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mislim da je Mukica spomenula *zaseban podforum za ovu tematiku.*Ima li kakve šanse da se to ostvari. jer trenutno je na ovom pdfu baš pravi krkljanac i totalno je nepregledno.
> A bojim se da će ovo potrajati  
> 
> 
> radimo na tome


Pre dobre ste   :Love:  , svaka čast   :Naklon:

----------


## Aurora*

> Mukica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Suncem.m. prvotno napisa
> ...



Predlazem malo jasniji naziv podforuma npr.:

Gradjani protiv Vladinog Prijedloga zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji. Ili ako je pravilnije onda bez ovo Prijedloga - znaci Gradjani protiv Vladinog Zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji.

----------


## Mukica

oke

----------


## sorciere

uf aurora, kak si nježna...    :Wink:  

ja bih to nazvala "SRUŠIMO DISKRIMINATORSKI ZAKON"   :Grin:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> pčelica2009 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> demantirali su ga sdp-ovci na licu mjesta u sabornici,a i ja sam osobno čula njegov komentar prije moje punkcije dok je pogledavao na plazmi prijenos sjednice na kojoj je kao trebala biti mpo točka dnevnog reda.I pročitala sam u večernjem ono,ne-da gdje je sukob riječi njega i Milinovića oko feta.Tako da cure(nije da ga branim,ali bez brige,nije on protiv nas)
> 
> 
> 
> nisam ja mislila da je on protiv i cula sam kad su ga demantirali, ali opet ja bi pozvizdila da mi netko tako izvrce rijeci   a jos tome kad je to lik kao sto je milinovic grrrrr
> 
> ...


X

----------


## aenea

Ja ne smijem ni napisat kako bi ga ja nazvala  :Grin:

----------


## aenea

Evo nam pdf-a!  :D 
iako je, zapravo, tužno što nam je uopće potreban..

----------


## Aurora*

> uf aurora, kak si nježna...    
> 
> ja bih to nazvala "SRUŠIMO DISKRIMINATORSKI ZAKON"


  :Grin:  

Imas pravo sorciere! Meni stvarno nije palo na pamet da bi mozda trebalo to ostrije. Ali, zato si ti sada tu s nama.   :Love:

----------


## lucylu

> Ja ne smijem ni napisat kako bi ga ja nazvala


oooo, ni ja

----------


## andream

Čitam izjave profesora Šimunića kao stručnjaka u Slobodnoj i opet mi je lik i djelo ministra pred očima   :Evil or Very Mad:   znači on je u Saboru SVJESNO LAGAO kad je rekao da je profesor pohvalio njihov prijedlog Zakona. Ministar je pogotovo lagao kad je lupao postotke prilikom usporedbe uspješnosti zamrznutih jajnih stanica i zamrznutih embrija (razlika je bila uspješnosti po njemu u nekih 1-2%)?!!!!!
Netko mu je davno trebao na fakultetu reći, Milinoviću, sjedi, jedan!
ALi sumnjam da je čak i na faksu tako zborio...
Ovoga nema na kugli zemaljskoj, ministar-ginekolog-zakon.

----------


## sorciere

> Čitam izjave profesora Šimunića kao stručnjaka u Slobodnoj i opet mi je lik i djelo ministra pred očima    znači on je u Saboru SVJESNO LAGAO kad je rekao da je profesor pohvalio njihov prijedlog Zakona. Ministar je pogotovo lagao kad je lupao postotke prilikom usporedbe uspješnosti zamrznutih jajnih stanica i zamrznutih embrija (razlika je bila uspješnosti po njemu u nekih 1-2%)?!!!!!
> Netko mu je davno trebao na fakultetu reći, Milinoviću, sjedi, jedan!
> ALi sumnjam da je čak i na faksu tako zborio...
> Ovoga nema na kugli zemaljskoj, ministar-ginekolog-zakon.


pa dobro - ak neko iz oporbe čita ovaj forum - valjda će to i reći prvom prilikom   :Wink:

----------


## andream

I pitam se što će biti s našim prijateljima, nekoliko para koji su konačno dočekali svoje postupke u jesen... što mogu očekivati? prvo ispitivanje pred povjerenstvom na kojem će im neki birokrata možda staviti crveni iks u rubriku "ne zadovoljava". A ako i ne stavi, slijedi mučna borba biologa u labosu koji će na en-ten-tini prebrojavati koje tri stanice uzeti.... a ako ni to ne uspije, zdravo đaci, vidimo se za pole godine pa kud koji... uz sve ovo, za nevjenčane prijatelje (jer zamislite ima i takvih) možda budemo sad preko ljeta i kumovi jer će se očajnički morati boriti i za taj potez. Sve za lijepu nam našu.
Oprostite na ironiji, ali trenutno zaista samo tako vidim ovu tužnu i pretužnu situaciju...

----------


## aenea

> Netko mu je davno trebao na fakultetu reći, Milinoviću, sjedi, jedan!


Lijepo sam ja rekla da je trebalo i na medicini provest Index..
a što se neistina koje kontinuirano iznosi tiče, valjda ide redovno na ispovijed pa nema problem sa savješću..  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## aenea

Ako će ministar sastavljat i povjerenstvo, ja sigurno neću dobiti zeleno svjetlo za postupak..
Naime, moje tijelo je po njima ubilo već 5. djece začete bez pomoći medicine..morat će me nekako zaustavit. Možda završim i u zatvoru!  :Unsure:

----------


## BHany

da nastavim s ironijom...

hocu li i ja najesen na povjerenstvo...retroaktivno, ako želim u slijedeći postupak...nakon 10 postupaka i jednog djeteta - možda ipak nisam podobna...da me preispitaju
ili neću ni ići - jer od mojih 15-tak stanica redovno se oplodi tek nekoliko - od tri će se oploditi bojim se nula

----------


## ZAUZETA

> ja bih to nazvala "SRUŠIMO DISKRIMINATORSKI ZAKON"


potpisujem 8) 
sviđam potpis, ak smijem sutra si ga printam na majicu!!!

----------


## andream

> sviđam potpis, ak smijem sutra si ga printam na majicu!!!


eh da je bilo vremena pa da sutra svi dođemo s takvim majicama...
Ministar pred zadnje u saboru ionako nije imao snage gledati u oči zastupnicima, pred ovime možda ne bi ni dalje dizao glavu...
Ali je s onim bahatim danas u Saboru "jel vam ovo dovoljno?" na isto pitanje o gledanju u zastupnike samo pokazao kakav je čovjek i da bi nam možda i to bilo zapravo - uzaludno u njegovim i njihovim očima

----------


## Aurora*

Zapravo, ja imam pred sobom taj citirani dopis. I u njemu stvarno stoji od rijeci do rijeci kako je ministar procitao. Prema tome ne moze se bas reci da je lagao. Ali u tom je dopisu dr. S. detaljno izneo i svoje strucno misljenje, koje je ministar presutio i jos manje uvazio. 

I tek mi je sada, kada ponovo citam taj dopis, jasno na primjer ministrovo iznosenje podatka o 65 % uspjesnosti postupka smrzavanja jajnih stanica (trebalo bi provjeriti sto je tocno rekao za tih 65%).  :shock:  Ministar taj podatak ili nije razumio (a to je nedopustivo i skandalozno, ako jedna osoba na temelju svog nerazumjevanja donosi, pazite sad, ZAKON jedne drzave) ili je s njim svjesno manipulirao.  :/

----------


## BHany

ja bih rekla ovo drugo, draga

koliko je neistina, poluistina i izmanipuliranih podataka izneseno s njihove strane ovih dana, a sve gledajući u oči i bez imalo srama

----------


## lucylu

> Ako će ministar sastavljat i povjerenstvo, ja sigurno neću dobiti zeleno svjetlo za postupak..
> Naime, moje tijelo je po njima ubilo već 5. djece začete bez pomoći medicine..morat će me nekako zaustavit. Možda završim i u zatvoru!


ja bi se zabrinula   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## maria71

meni je danas doslovno bilo slabo kad sam gledala ti grotesku.... ma fuj

 cure s MPO, mislim na vas i uz vas sam 100 posto.

tko su oni da se igraju s vašim i našim sudbinama, tko ?

i kako se samo usude?

----------


## kandela

> fritulica1 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pa ovaj Milinovic stalno gleda u pod! Sram ga je glavu podignuti. Ginekolog. 
> 
> 
> Nije njega sram, kad ga je zastupnik upozorio da zašto ih ne gleda u oči, digao je glavu , podlo nasmijao i rekao "je li sada dosta?" Koja odvratna osoba odlučuje o našim životima


pozvat cu Gorana da dodje sutra sa nama na trg

----------


## sorciere

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> ja bih to nazvala "SRUŠIMO DISKRIMINATORSKI ZAKON"  
> 
> 
> potpisujem 8) 
> sviđam potpis, ak smijem sutra si ga printam na majicu!!!


printaj   :Grin:   (mo'š dodat: prorekla forumska vještica   :Laughing:  )

ja na žalost neću biti tu sutra, ali svim srcem sam uz vas!!!   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Pepita

Pita moja mama ima li majica s natpisima da kupi i obuče   :Laughing:  
Legenda moja, hvala joj za svu podršku koju mi je dala   :Love:  

Ja bi napisala što mislim da je Milinović, ali me strah da me viču tete forumašice zbog nepristojnosti   :Embarassed:

----------


## Pepita

*sorciere*  :Love:

----------


## Val

proslavit ćemo sorcie!!  :Grin:  


ne bi bilo zgorega da napravimo cijeli kamion takvih majica-za srijedu!

----------


## tiki_a

mm malo čeprka po netu vezano za zastupnike Sabora. Malčice je optimističan. Kaže da vladajuća struktura ipak može ostati bez kvoruma i nadalje. Jer osim SDP-a i HNS-a, iz sabornice je izašao i g. Čehok (HSLS). Znači i drugi zastupnik HSLS-a mogao bi ne doći. Umirovljenici ne podržavaju zakon pa...možemo se nadati...Ne znam što je sa nezavisnim članovima...Predstavnici manjina, pa neće valjda svi doči....

----------


## duga30

Tko kaže da nema vanzemaljaca?! Pa sa kojeg planeta je došla ova naša "draga" Vlada?! Jer ministar diplomu za ginekologa nabavio na Marsu? Ajme, jadni mi s njima! Hvala SDP-u i hvala HNS-u i naravno svim ostalim dobrim ljudima koji nas podržavaju, HVALA MILANKI!

----------


## tiki_a

Upravo je najveća sramota to što nam je ministar ginekolog...

----------


## Pepita

*duga30* da je diploma s Marsa vjerojatno bi imale zakon snova, ova je negdje sa...(psss Pepita pssss)   :Grin:

----------


## Pepita

> Upravo je najveća sramota to što nam je ministar ginekolog...



xxx

----------


## Zubic vila

> meni je danas doslovno bilo slabo kad sam gledala ti grotesku.... ma fuj
> 
>  cure s MPO, mislim na vas i uz vas sam 100 posto.
> 
> tko su oni da se igraju s vašim i našim sudbinama, tko ?
> 
> i kako se samo usude?


Ovako sam se i ja osjećala gledajući sabor danas. Bolio me želudac, plakalo mi se, a imam dijete i nisam morala proći što i većina vas na ovom podforumu da do njega dođem. Svim srcem sam uz sve vas, sutra smo na Trgu i što reći osim: Glavu gore jer kako Sorcie kaže djeca će se i dalje rađati unatoč onoj sramoti od ministra!

----------


## luna1

dolazim sutra vlakom, šefu sam rekla da ne idem raditi, nadam se da će nas se skupiti, ja isto mislim da doktori su premalo angažirani, Radončić je stalno na tv svaka čast a drugi sad im je jedinstvena prilika da dignu glas i stanu uz nas   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Aurora*

> Zapravo, ja imam pred sobom taj citirani dopis. I u njemu stvarno stoji od rijeci do rijeci kako je ministar procitao. Prema tome ne moze se bas reci da je lagao. Ali u tom je dopisu dr. S. detaljno izneo i svoje strucno misljenje, koje je ministar presutio i jos manje uvazio. 
> 
> I tek mi je sada, kada ponovo citam taj dopis, jasno na primjer ministrovo iznosenje podatka o 65 % uspjesnosti postupka smrzavanja jajnih stanica (trebalo bi provjeriti sto je tocno rekao za tih 65%).  :shock:  Ministar taj podatak ili nije razumio (a to je nedopustivo i skandalozno, ako jedna osoba na temelju svog nerazumjevanja donosi, pazite sad, ZAKON jedne drzave) ili je s njim svjesno manipulirao.  :/


Na arhivskoj snimci rasprave o MPO od 20 min i 50 sek do 23 minute ministar govori o postocima uspjesnosti zamrzavanja zametaka i jajnih stanica. 
Rekao je: "Prezivljavanje jajnih stanica nakon odmrzavanja je 65 %". I to je tocno ono sto u svom dopisu navodi i dr. S. Medjutim i taj podatak kao i brojni drugi izvucen je iz konteksta i on ne predstavlja realnu sliku uspjesnosti postupka iz zamrznutih jajnih stanica. Ministar je selektivno izvlacio djelove iz dopisa onako kako su mu pasali. I time je po mom misljenju obmanuo javnost. Ipak tesko bi se moglo reci da je, barem sto se ovog dopisa tice, lagao.

----------


## tinaka

Vidim da se doktore dosta kritizira zbog nedovoljnog zalaganja pa bi htjela napisati što sam doživjela.
Slučajno sam nedavno, nevezano uz MPO, bila prisutna jednom razgovoru kada je jedan doktor bio nezadovoljan time što mu je ravnatelj bolnice naložio da da intervju za jednu tv postaju, jer mu je odmah u rukavicama rekao neka pazi što govori. Tako da, nemojte kriviti doktore, oni su isto ljudi koji se bor(j)e za svoja radna mjesta.

----------


## tiki_a

Aurora, a gdje je ta arhivska snimka? Pliz, ako imaš... Po meni, nemoguće je da je dr.S. tako nešto izjavio, previše je razuman čovjek da bi na taj način radio protiv sebe. Iz konteksta se svašta može izvući, a stvarno je nedopustivo da to napravi jedan ginekolog i to još ministar.

----------


## Aurora*

Na istom linku na kojem se prati prijenos putem interneta uzivo nalazi se i arhiv svih sjednica, znaci tu:

http://itv.sabor.hr/video/

Dr. S. je upravo taj procent uspjesnosti prezivljavanja janih stanica naveo ALI to nije i procent procent sanse za trudnocu iz te jedne odmrznute jajne stanice, koji on prema njegovom navodu iznosi svega 2-3%.

Mogu poslati cijeli dopis putem e-maila svima koji to zele. Samo ne sada (treba ga skenirati) jer upravo odlazim.

----------


## andrejaaa

Sad sam došla s posla i pročitala sve što se događalo, hvala svima koji nas podržavaju,mailove sam poslala na mene i MM i hvala amyx i kekis koje su me izvještavale na posao o današnjim događanjima u Saboru. Vidimo se sutra na Trgu

----------


## LEA7

O ljudi moji, ja još ne mogu vjerovati ko nam zakone kroji......

mailove sam poslala, curama hvala na iscrpnom izvješću sa sjednice jer je nisam mogla pratiti (kakva bi mi tek onda muka bila)

----------


## ksena28

evo sms-ova: 

AKO NE PRIJE OVAJ ĆEMO ZAKON PROMIJENITI U PRVIM MJESECIMA NAKON IZBORA A TO ĆE BITI U PRVOJ POLOVICI SLJEDEĆE GODINE, NADAJTE SE I DALJE (djetetu, op.a.). VESNA PUSIĆ

OVAKO LOŠ I DISKRIMINACIJSKI ZAKON NIKAKO NIJE SMIO PROĆI, BAREM DANAS VLADAJUĆI NISU USPJELI U TOJ NAKANI. BRANKICA CRLJENKO

čula sam se i s još jednom zastupnicom SDP-a, Marijom Lugarić, rekla vam je već Thaia. Čitali su live stream sjednice na našem forumu. Čini mi se i mislim da se ne varam da im je stvarno bitno da ovaj zakon ne prođe, ne samo zato što su opozicija!!!!!!!!!!! Stalo im je i HVALA im na tome

----------


## Natalina

...i još malo humora...

http://www.niktitanik.com/

----------


## tonili

joj, Nik je super!!!

----------


## sorciere

http://www.24sata.hr/news/clanak/kci...main_page_news

----------


## aenea

> Vidim da se doktore dosta kritizira zbog nedovoljnog zalaganja pa bi htjela napisati što sam doživjela.
> Slučajno sam nedavno, nevezano uz MPO, bila prisutna jednom razgovoru kada je jedan doktor bio nezadovoljan time što mu je ravnatelj bolnice naložio da da intervju za jednu tv postaju, jer mu je odmah u rukavicama rekao neka pazi što govori. Tako da, nemojte kriviti doktore, oni su isto ljudi koji se bor(j)e za svoja radna mjesta.


Da. Rekla bih da im ne daju da govore. Osim onoga što bi ministru pasalo. U tom slučaju - definitivno je bolje da šute.

----------


## Suncem.m.

> Vidim da se doktore dosta kritizira zbog nedovoljnog zalaganja pa bi htjela napisati što sam doživjela.
> Slučajno sam nedavno, nevezano uz MPO, bila prisutna jednom razgovoru kada je jedan doktor bio nezadovoljan time što mu je ravnatelj bolnice naložio da da intervju za jednu tv postaju, jer mu je odmah u rukavicama rekao neka pazi što govori. Tako da, nemojte kriviti doktore, oni su isto ljudi koji se bor(j)e za svoja radna mjesta.


Mislim da ih nitko ne kritizira na način da osuđuje, zamjera i sl.
Uglavnom nas je dosta samo dalo komentar kako se njihov glas slabo čuje, a to nam na žalost ne ide u prilog  :Rolling Eyes:  .

----------


## aenea

Sama sebi već zvučim ko da sam dobila Oscara pa držim govor zahvale, ali moram još i ovo  :Grin:  :
Puno, puno hvala i gospodinu Čehoku što je napustio glasovanje, ne zaboravimo da je to učinio "sam"  :Love:

----------


## taca70

Ovo s lijecnicima ja ponavljam od prvog trenutka.Cast izuzecima ali npr.moj uvazeni dr koji se inace vrlo cesto pojavljivao u prilozima o MPO se sada pokrio dekom po glavi.Njihova jaca podrska bi nam dala vjetar u leda.

----------


## gričanka

> Ovo s lijecnicima ja ponavljam od prvog trenutka.Cast izuzecima ali npr.moj uvazeni dr koji se inace vrlo cesto pojavljivao u prilozima o MPO se sada pokrio dekom po glavi.*Njihova jaca podrska bi nam dala vjetar u leda.*




*XXX*

----------


## RuzicaSB

> evo sms-ova: 
> 
> AKO NE PRIJE OVAJ ĆEMO ZAKON PROMIJENITI U PRVIM MJESECIMA NAKON IZBORA A TO ĆE BITI U PRVOJ POLOVICI SLJEDEĆE GODINE, NADAJTE SE I DALJE (djetetu, op.a.). VESNA PUSIĆ
> 
> OVAKO LOŠ I DISKRIMINACIJSKI ZAKON NIKAKO NIJE SMIO PROĆI, BAREM DANAS VLADAJUĆI NISU USPJELI U TOJ NAKANI. BRANKICA CRLJENKO
> 
> čula sam se i s još jednom zastupnicom SDP-a, Marijom Lugarić, rekla vam je već Thaia. Čitali su live stream sjednice na našem forumu. Čini mi se i mislim da se ne varam da im je stvarno bitno da ovaj zakon ne prođe, ne samo zato što su opozicija!!!!!!!!!!! Stalo im je i HVALA im na tome


  :Naklon:

----------


## metkovk@

Kad moje srce kaze imat cu dijete nema tog zakona da me u tome sprijeci uostalom zakoni  se donose da bi se krsili  8) bar sto se tice ovog kaubojskog zakona koliko sam razumjela moci ce se zamrznuti embriji samo u slucaju ako je zena prehladena  :Sick:  pod temperaturom ili jace bolesna pa curke bit ce mo dok se ne promjeni zakon lukave i naravno pod  :Sick:  ali predat se necemo ako su oni mogli  z****jb drzavu  mozemo i mi zakon cure izvinite na grubim rijecima ali sam popila neku tabletu za smirenje malo me klepla zato sm ovako  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Suncem.m.

> Puno, puno hvala i gospodinu Čehoku što je napustio glasovanje, ne zaboravimo da je to učinio "sam"


x
Može li netko doći do njegove mail adrese?

----------


## bublica3

> aenea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Puno, puno hvala i gospodinu Čehoku što je napustio glasovanje, ne zaboravimo da je to učinio "sam" 
> 
> 
> x
> Može li netko doći do njegove mail adrese?


IVAN ČEHOK
Kontakt:
Telefon: 01/45 69 467
e-mail: klubhsls-hsu@sabor.hr

----------


## bublica3

šaljite mu mail zahvale!

----------


## kekis

Mukica, imas pp

----------


## aenea

> Suncem.m. prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  aenea prvotno napisa
> ...


Poslala!

----------


## Kjara

nisam bila u mogučnosti pratiti sabor, i tek sada evo čitam i   :Crying or Very sad:  
sdp-u, hns-u i gospodinu Čehoku smo i MM i ja zahvalili u ime svih nas i našeg još nerođenog sina 
veliko im hvala!

----------


## pčelica2009

a što se tiče ovoga linka,kako se kćer od Milinovića nije uspjela ubaciti na medicinu-to je za mene još jedno mazanje oči javnosti kako je vlast hdz-a poštena i ne korumpirana.Hoće reći:"Eto,vidite,od ministra kćer,pa nije mogao ipak utjecati na upis".Moš mislit.A to što muljači pred 4 milion. ljudi u saboru,nikom pa ništa.Jutros razmišljam,ako je svaki 5 par u Hrvatskoj neplodan,kako misle pobijediti na izborima.Pa tko će glasati za njih?

----------


## vikki

Hvala curama na forumu što su pratile raspravu i izglasavanje i omogućile mi da budem u tijeku (makar i naknadnim čitanjem).

Veliko hvala RODI i BETI i svim zastupnicima koji se tako žestoko bore da ovaj sramotni zakon ne prođe (a iskreno mislim da je ovako koncipiran ne radi zdravlja žene, zaštite prava djeteta, niti zbog dubokih vjerskih uvjerenja i poštovanja života od njegova začetka, već samo radi dobivanja (vraćanja) glasova dijela javnosti, čitaj crkve i onih koji dijele njezin službeni svjetonazor, a koje su izgubili svojom proeuropskom politikom i još nekim potezima, da ne oftopičarim previše - politički deal kojim će se žrtvovati oni kojima je i bez ovog zakona dovoljno teško (a netko se žrtvovati uvijek mora)).

I slažem se s tacom70, preslab je glas MPO-doktora (mada se za neke ne čudim jer su dijelom u sprezi s vladajućom strukturom pa moraju makar biti "odmjereni" u protivljenju zakonu, ako već moraju nešto reći). 

Milanka, cure   :Heart:

----------


## nata

Nažalost nisam bila u mogućnosti pratiti jučerašnje glasovanje. 
Žalosno je kad vidim tko i kako nam kroji   N A Š U  budućnost...duboko sam razočarana!!

Ali veliko hvala SDP-u, HNS-u i g.Čehoku što su napustili sabor jer su time pokazali da imaju razumijevanje za nas "obične" ljude i što je najvažnije da imaju  :Heart:

----------


## jkitanov

> bublica3 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Suncem.m. prvotno napisa
> ...


  :Klap:  
Poslala

----------


## nina1

ako želite poslati direktno dr. Čehoku mail zahvale možete i  na mail adresu 
gradonacelnik@varazdin.hr

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja sam poslala i dr. Čehoku

----------


## ksena28

http://marijalugaric.bloger.hr/post/...e/1570572.aspx

blog marije lugarić o mpo-u!   :Kiss:  hvala ti MARIJA

----------


## Maya&Leon

Ministre Milinoviću, od kuda Vam pravo i drskost (u)miješati svoja vjerska i politička uvjerenja u Zakon koji treba služiti na dobrobit i u korist svih građana, bez obzira na vjersko ili političko uvjerenje?!

Ministre Milinoviću od kuda Vam pravo i drskost diskriminirati ljude, ma po kojoj to (bračnoj ili vanbračnoj) osnovi bilo?!

Ministre Milinoviću, kada ćete početi služiti narodu koji Vas je izabrao (ovo NE GOVORIM u svoje osobno ime!!), koji Vas plaća i što je važnije: TRPI?!

Ministre Milinoviću, kada ćete shvatiti postoje ljudi (iz Vaše struke, što je najvažnije) koji MOGU i ŽELE uobličiti ovaj suludi prijedlog Zakona da on zaista vrši svoju funkciju i ima svoj smisao?! Pitam ja Vas: ma za koga ste donosili ovaj ridikul od prijedloga Zakona kada on radi PROTIV onih za koje je zamišljen? U čijoj glavi to ima smisao?!

 :Predaja:

----------


## bublica3

> Ministre Milinoviću, od kuda Vam pravo i drskost (u)miješati svoja vjerska i politička uvjerenja u Zakon koji treba služiti na dobrobit i u korist svih građana, bez obzira na vjersko ili političko uvjerenje?!
> 
> Ministre Milinoviću od kuda Vam pravo i drskost diskriminirati ljude, ma po kojoj to (bračnoj ili vanbračnoj) osnovi bilo?!
> 
> Ministre Milinoviću, kada ćete početi služiti narodu koji Vas je izabrao (ovo NE GOVORIM u svoje osobno ime!!), koji Vas plaća i što je važnije: TRPI?!
> 
> Ministre Milinoviću, kada ćete shvatiti postoje ljudi (iz Vaše struke, što je najvažnije) koji MOGU i ŽELE uobličiti ovaj suludi prijedlog Zakona da on zaista vrši svoju funkciju i ima svoj smisao?! Pitam ja Vas: ma za koga ste donosili ovaj ridikul od prijedloga Zakona kada on radi PROTIV onih za koje je zamišljen? U čijoj glavi to ima smisao?!


potpisujem od riječi do riječi.   :Predaja:

----------


## bublica3

Maya&Leon dali si ovo proslijedila i milinoviću??

----------


## tonili

> Maya&Leon (napisa): 
> Ministre Milinoviću, od kuda Vam pravo i drskost (u)miješati svoja vjerska i politička uvjerenja u Zakon koji treba služiti na dobrobit i u korist svih građana, bez obzira na vjersko ili političko uvjerenje?! 
> 
> Ministre Milinoviću od kuda Vam pravo i drskost diskriminirati ljude, ma po kojoj to (bračnoj ili vanbračnoj) osnovi bilo?! 
> 
> Ministre Milinoviću, kada ćete početi služiti narodu koji Vas je izabrao (ovo NE GOVORIM u svoje osobno ime!!), koji Vas plaća i što je važnije: TRPI?! 
> 
> Ministre Milinoviću, kada ćete shvatiti postoje ljudi (iz Vaše struke, što je najvažnije) koji MOGU i ŽELE uobličiti ovaj suludi prijedlog Zakona da on zaista vrši svoju funkciju i ima svoj smisao?! Pitam ja Vas: ma za koga ste donosili ovaj ridikul od prijedloga Zakona kada on radi PROTIV onih za koje je zamišljen? U čijoj glavi to ima smisao?!


Potpisujem od riječi do riječi i  mislim da bi ovo svakako trebalo negdje objaviti....

----------


## Pepita

Voljela bi osobno upitati ministra Milinovića, čuje li on vraga navečer dok spava pa se jutrom budi puni novih ideja, koje mu nipošto nisu koriste na hrvatske žene, hrvatske brakove i buduću hrvatsku djecu.

Buduće mame koje rodite svoju djecu na način da vam medicina to omogući, NITI SLUČAJNO muškoj djeci dati ime Darko.

----------


## duga30

*Maya&Leon* BRAVO! Potpisujem! *Natalina* ovo ti je super! Ajde da nas nešto malo razveseli u ovoj mukotrpnoj situaciji!

----------


## duga30

Poslala zahvale svima! Nadam se da će nas izvući iz ovoga s...a u srijedu! I nadam se da će današnji balončići napraviti dobar posao!

----------


## duga30

Poslala zahvale svima! Nadam se da će nas izvući iz ovoga s...a u srijedu! I nadam se da će današnji balončići napraviti dobar posao!

----------


## bublica3

evo i ja sam poslala zahvale, a poslala sam i fotografiju mm i mene kad smo ovu zimu bili na prvi IVF u Zagreb po snijegu i ledu. Jedva smo došli do Petrove jer mi iz Splita nismo navikli   :Grin:   i doli ispod fotke sam napisala par riječi.....

----------


## Suncem.m.

Ko je ono spomenuo Oskara   :Laughing:  .
Evo poslala sam  mail  :D

----------


## Pepita

:D  :D  :D 
Ja pišem mailove kud god stignem.

----------


## bublica3

Bravo, moramo ih do srijede zatrpat!   :Laughing:  

Da oni samo vide koliko nas ima   :Wink:    :D  :D  :D

----------


## Goran Beus Richembergh

Pozdrav svim sudionicama i sudionicima foruma,
Zahvaljujem vam na mailovima koje ste nam poslale/i na Klub zastupnika HNS-a i na svemu što je rečeno na forumu. Bili smo počašćeni i oduševljeni vašim tako intenzivnim praćenjem (iz sekunde u sekundu) zbivanja u saboru.
U petak se doista odvijala prava drama u sabornici jer smo ideju o rušenju kvoruma uspjeli iskomunicirati sa SDPom i Čehokom u manje od jedne minute. Iskreno govoreći, tinjala je nekakva nada da će se u raspravi o amandmanima, odnosno omekšavanju stavova Vlade ipak iščitati i ranije iskazani (tolerantniji) stavovi premijerke Kosor i potpredsjednice Adlešič. Već nakon odbacivanja prvih amandmana postalo je jasno da od toga neće biti ništa i da je opet posrijedi licemjerje Vlade (mogu oni to izgurati i bez HSLS-a). Ovaj potez s izlaskom iz sabornice, budimo svjesni toga, odgoda je definitivne odluke za ovako sročen Zakon ali su šanse za njegovu promjenu minimalne jer je prema predviđenoj proceduri rasprava zaključena i Vlada je dala svoje konačno mišljenje koje diskvalificira sve amandmane oporbe. O tome svjedoče i bahate najave da će u srijedu "biti sve u redu s kvorumom". Naravno da nas niti u srijedu neće biti u sabornici kad se bude tražilo glasovanje ali čini mi se da to nije dovoljno. Pokušavamo domisliti neki ozbiljniji performans koji bi možda mogao imati neki jači učinak od apstinencije i ponovnog pokušaja rušenja kvoruma.
Mi iz HNS-a smo već najavili da ćemo u slučaju izglasavanja ovakvoga Zakona tražiti ocjenu njegove ustavnosti. Radimo na tome da takav zahtjev bude spreman za Ustavni sud već koncem tjedna ali sam postupak u Ustavnom sudu može dosta potrajati. Ono što sa sigurnošću mogu reći je da će, ako sad bude usvojen kako je i predložen, nakon parlamentarnih izbora i stvaranja drugačije saborske većine, svakako biti promijenjen.
Srdačan pozdrav svima,

Goran Beus Richembergh
Zastupnik HNS-a

----------


## fritulica1

> Pozdrav svim sudionicama i sudionicima foruma,
> Zahvaljujem vam na mailovima koje ste nam poslale/i na Klub zastupnika HNS-a i na svemu što je rečeno na forumu. Bili smo počašćeni i oduševljeni vašim tako intenzivnim praćenjem (iz sekunde u sekundu) zbivanja u saboru.
> U petak se doista odvijala prava drama u sabornici jer smo ideju o rušenju kvoruma uspjeli iskomunicirati sa SDPom i Čehokom u manje od jedne minute. Iskreno govoreći, tinjala je nekakva nada da će se u raspravi o amandmanima, odnosno omekšavanju stavova Vlade ipak iščitati i ranije iskazani (tolerantniji) stavovi premijerke Kosor i potpredsjednice Adlešič. Već nakon odbacivanja prvih amandmana postalo je jasno da od toga neće biti ništa i da je opet posrijedi licemjerje Vlade (mogu oni to izgurati i bez HSLS-a). Ovaj potez s izlaskom iz sabornice, budimo svjesni toga, odgoda je definitivne odluke za ovako sročen Zakon ali su šanse za njegovu promjenu minimalne jer je prema predviđenoj proceduri rasprava zaključena i Vlada je dala svoje konačno mišljenje koje diskvalificira sve amandmane oporbe. O tome svjedoče i bahate najave da će u srijedu "biti sve u redu s kvorumom". Naravno da nas niti u srijedu neće biti u sabornici kad se bude tražilo glasovanje ali čini mi se da to nije dovoljno. Pokušavamo domisliti neki ozbiljniji performans koji bi možda mogao imati neki jači učinak od apstinencije i ponovnog pokušaja rušenja kvoruma.
> Mi iz HNS-a smo već najavili da ćemo u slučaju izglasavanja ovakvoga Zakona tražiti ocjenu njegove ustavnosti. Radimo na tome da takav zahtjev bude spreman za Ustavni sud već koncem tjedna ali sam postupak u Ustavnom sudu može dosta potrajati. Ono što sa sigurnošću mogu reći je da će, ako sad bude usvojen kako je i predložen, nakon parlamentarnih izbora i stvaranja drugačije saborske većine, svakako biti promijenjen.
> Srdačan pozdrav svima,
> 
> Goran Beus Richembergh
> Zastupnik HNS-a


Divno je znati da u Saboru postoje ljudi kao sto ste Vi i Vase kolege. 
To daje nadu u jednu bolju i ljepsu Hrvatsku.
Hvala Vam sto se javili.

 :Heart:

----------


## Suncem.m.

> Naravno da nas niti u srijedu neće biti u sabornici kad se bude tražilo glasovanje ali čini mi se da to nije dovoljno. Pokušavamo domisliti neki ozbiljniji performans koji bi možda mogao imati neki jači učinak od apstinencije i ponovnog pokušaja rušenja kvoruma.


Po mome mišljenu bolji bi učinak bio da se pojavite u što većem broju i da pokažete koliko je saborskih zastupnika protiv ovog suludog Zakona.

Ko zna, možda se svi skupa iznenadimo (a šta da vam kažem, nada umire zadnja - u ovom našem svijetu "Nada" je zakon   :Grin:  )

Što god napravili, hvala vam od srca   :Heart:

----------


## maria71

hvala vam puno u ime moje dvije  prijateljice   :Love:   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## MGrubi

:Love:

----------


## Mukica

Postovanje gospodine Richembergh 
jako mi je drago sto ste se javili i sto u Saboru pratite rodin forum

----------


## 2805

[quote="Goran Beus Richembergh"]Iskreno govoreći, tinjala je nekakva nada da će se u raspravi o amandmanima, odnosno omekšavanju stavova Vlade ipak iščitati i ranije iskazani (tolerantniji) stavovi premijerke Kosor i potpredsjednice Adlešič. Već nakon odbacivanja prvih amandmana postalo je jasno da od toga neće biti ništa i da je opet posrijedi licemjerje Vlade (mogu oni to izgurati i bez HSLS-a). 


Meni se čini da je Vlada i imala namjeru omekšati prijedloge (osobito dio o pravu na MPO i izvanbračnoj zajednici), ali zbog odlaska "cijenjenog" Ive okupirirala ih je podjela fotelja (budimo realni ipak je to od presudne važnosti za narod) pa su ove manje bitne stvari za zajednicu došle u drugi plan. Najžalosnije je to da je riječ samo o politici i da njih mi uopće ne zanimamo. Pokazali su se kao najgori autokrati, sa onim gadljivim osmjehom i stavom "Ja sam tako rekao i šta mi možete".

Dragi ministre M, FUJ

----------


## tinaka

Meni je drago da su neki ljudi iz nekih stranaka u Saboru konačno pokazali da imaju svoje 'ja'. Jer nekad je važnije imati svoje dostojanstvo nego podilaziti stranci i vladajućima.
Jedino me zanima kako je ministar Bajs nakon dizanja ruke došao kući i svojoj supruzi i djetetu pogledao u oči.

----------


## 2805

Zato i kažem da je sve to samo politika, ne želim vjerovati da svi koji su podržali ovaj zakon stvarno tako i misle. U tom slučaju me iskreno sram što živim u ovoj zemlji. 
Svaka čast g. Čehoku, njegov potez me stvarno oduševio.

----------


## ina33

> Divno je znati da u Saboru postoje ljudi kao sto ste Vi i Vase kolege. 
> To daje nadu u jednu bolju i ljepsu Hrvatsku.
> Hvala Vam sto se javili.


x!

----------


## IRENA456

Slušajući Šeksa u emisiji Nedjeljom u dva,stekla sam dojam da ni on sam nije siguran da će zakon proč u ovakvom obliku
Na pitanje o njegovom osobnom stavu ,odgovorija je da on nema stav o tome :?

----------


## pujica

zato ga je stankovic i genijalno oprao...

a opet, bolje da seks kaze kako nema misljenje nego da valja gluposti i neistine...

----------


## melange

taman sam počela pisati o nu2.

predsjednik sabora nema mišljenje o zakonu, i priznaje da ga ne razumije baš u potpunosti, ali svejedno će podignuti ruku za njegovo izglasavanje  :Nope: 





> zato ga je stankovic i genijalno oprao...


x

----------


## Ginger

gospodine Richembergh, 
hvala vam na uloženom trudu
lijepo je znati da postoji bar netko kome je stalo

----------


## Ginger

> Zato i kažem da je sve to samo politika, ne želim vjerovati da svi koji su podržali ovaj zakon stvarno tako i misle. U tom slučaju me iskreno sram što živim u ovoj zemlji.


pa i ne misle baš svi, ali politika stvarno može biti k**va

----------


## Ginger

ps - za one koji su se za vrijeme rasprave pitali tko je onaj crni visoki - eto, g. se upravo javio  :Smile:

----------


## bublica3

> Slušajući Šeksa u emisiji Nedjeljom u dva,stekla sam dojam da ni on sam nije siguran da će zakon proč u ovakvom obliku
> Na pitanje o njegovom osobnom stavu ,odgovorija je da on nema stav o tome :?


Grozno!!! :shock:   donosi zakon a nema stav o njemu! Ma di mi ovo živimo!!!!????  :Sad:

----------


## Ginger

> Grozno!!! :shock:   donosi zakon a nema stav o njemu! Ma di mi ovo živimo!!!!????


ah, to smo davno zaključili....  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Mukica

ma, seks je opasan
ja mislim da je on najopasniji politicar u hrvata

jeste li primjetile kako se godinu dvije za njega opce nije culo
nit se igdje javno pojavljivao, nit je sta govorio... ono... nije ga bas bilo

----------


## tiki_a

G. Richembergh, hvala Vam na javljanju!   :Klap:

----------


## Pepita

> Pozdrav svim sudionicama i sudionicima foruma,
> Zahvaljujem vam na mailovima koje ste nam poslale/i na Klub zastupnika HNS-a i na svemu što je rečeno na forumu. Bili smo počašćeni i oduševljeni vašim tako intenzivnim praćenjem (iz sekunde u sekundu) zbivanja u saboru.
> U petak se doista odvijala prava drama u sabornici jer smo ideju o rušenju kvoruma uspjeli iskomunicirati sa SDPom i Čehokom u manje od jedne minute. Iskreno govoreći, tinjala je nekakva nada da će se u raspravi o amandmanima, odnosno omekšavanju stavova Vlade ipak iščitati i ranije iskazani (tolerantniji) stavovi premijerke Kosor i potpredsjednice Adlešič. Već nakon odbacivanja prvih amandmana postalo je jasno da od toga neće biti ništa i da je opet posrijedi licemjerje Vlade (mogu oni to izgurati i bez HSLS-a). Ovaj potez s izlaskom iz sabornice, budimo svjesni toga, odgoda je definitivne odluke za ovako sročen Zakon ali su šanse za njegovu promjenu minimalne jer je prema predviđenoj proceduri rasprava zaključena i Vlada je dala svoje konačno mišljenje koje diskvalificira sve amandmane oporbe. O tome svjedoče i bahate najave da će u srijedu "biti sve u redu s kvorumom". Naravno da nas niti u srijedu neće biti u sabornici kad se bude tražilo glasovanje ali čini mi se da to nije dovoljno. Pokušavamo domisliti neki ozbiljniji performans koji bi možda mogao imati neki jači učinak od apstinencije i ponovnog pokušaja rušenja kvoruma.
> Mi iz HNS-a smo već najavili da ćemo u slučaju izglasavanja ovakvoga Zakona tražiti ocjenu njegove ustavnosti. Radimo na tome da takav zahtjev bude spreman za Ustavni sud već koncem tjedna ali sam postupak u Ustavnom sudu može dosta potrajati. *Ono što sa sigurnošću mogu reći je da će, ako sad bude usvojen kako je i predložen, nakon parlamentarnih izbora i stvaranja drugačije saborske većine, svakako biti promijenjen.*Srdačan pozdrav svima,
> 
> Goran Beus Richembergh
> Zastupnik HNS-a


Hvala vam od srca na javljaju i podršci koju pružate tolikom broju parova.
Svakako treba na Ustavni sud.
Iskreno, strah me i toga, pošto radim u pravosuđu pa sam nešto naučila.

Utješne su vaše riječi da će svakako, nedaj Bože ovog zakona, biti promijenjen.

Još jednom hvala od srca   :Heart:

----------


## bublica3

Poštovani G.Goran Beus Richembergh, hvala na vašoj potpori od srca. 

Možda uz vašu pomoć i ja jednog dana budem mama.

----------


## Pepita

> Možda uz vašu pomoć i ja jednog dana budem mama.


  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## gupi51

> Poštovani G.Goran Beus Richembergh, hvala na vašoj potpori od srca. 
> 
> Možda uz vašu pomoć i ja jednog dana budem mama.





*X*
 :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## amyx

g. Richembergh, hvala vam na zalaganju za neše probleme koji se samo povečavaju donošenjem ovog zakona

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Poštovani G.Goran Beus Richembergh, hvala na vašoj potpori od srca. 
> 
> Možda uz vašu pomoć i ja jednog dana budem mama.


Potpis.  :Heart:

----------


## Maya&Leon

> Poštovani G.Goran Beus Richembergh, hvala na vašoj potpori od srca.


 :Klap: 

(GO, Gorica.... GO!!)

----------


## bublica3

suborke moje   :Love:   :Heart:  



Nadam se da će većina shvatit kroz šta prolazimo i da ovaj suludi zakon neće proći. Ja već danima plačem... suze same idu.

----------


## Maya&Leon

> suborke moje    
> Nadam se da će većina shvatit kroz šta prolazimo i da ovaj suludi zakon neće proći. Ja već danima plačem... suze same idu.


  :Love:  

ne znam kako bih vas još mogla utješiti, zaista se iskreno nadam da sve ovo (ipak) netko prati i da će glas razuma (ipak) prevladati 

osim toga, treba dignuti glavu gore, imajte povjerenje u sve ove divne članice Udruge Roda, zaista im skidam kapu, puno su već do sada napravile i znam da na ovome neće stati!

bravo i za njih   :Klap:

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Poštovani G.Goran Beus Richembergh, hvala na vašoj potpori od srca. 
> 
> Možda uz vašu pomoć i ja jednog dana budem mama.


I ova nada koju nam dajete u ovim trenutcima je puno.Hvala od   :Heart:  na tome.Cekamo izbore, nase glasove zasigurno imate.

----------


## bublica3

Maya&Leon hvala   :Kiss:  
kad vidim da nisam sama i da nas ima puno to mi je jedina utjeha i snaga da idem naprijed!

----------


## vikki

Poštovani gosp. Richembergh, hvala na svemu što činite!   :Heart:

----------


## Alyssa

> Divno je znati da u Saboru postoje ljudi kao sto ste Vi i Vase kolege. 
> To daje nadu u jednu bolju i ljepsu Hrvatsku.
> Hvala Vam sto se javili.


*X!*

----------


## klara

G. Richembergh, hvala Vam na javljanju i na svemu što činite!

----------


## Maxime

Postovani g. Richembergh,

Vama i Vasim kolegama se od srca zahvaljujem sto ste mi upjeli vratiti nadu i vjeru da postoje i politicari kojima je iskreno stalo do drzavljana RH i dobrobiti ove drzave!

----------


## Maya&Leon

JUTARNJI LIST, 13.07.2009. 

http://www.jutarnji.hr/komentari/kol...anak,169320.jl
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
piše: Jelena Lovrić (LINIJA ŽIVOTA)

*Premijerko, povucite antibaby zakon* 

Premijerka Jadranka Kosor hitno bi morala povući Zakon o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji koji prošli tjedan nije izglasan samo zato što je opozicija u Saboru uspjela srušiti kvorum. Štete provođenja takvog zakona višestruke su i dalekosežne. 

Kosor mora povući zakon zato što je loš, rigidan, nehuman i protuustavan. Parovima koji žele, a ne mogu imati djecu zapravo otežava put do roditeljstva. Pravi razliku među ljudima na osnovi bračnog statusa pa bi lako mogao pasti na Ustavnom sudu. Samo parovima u braku daje pravo na umjetnu oplodnju. Izvanbračnima uskraćuje pravo na djecu. Za žene će procedura zbog određenih zakonskih ograničenja postati teža nego dosad, bolnija i traumatičnija nego što je to nužno. Rješenja su na štetu pacijenata, potencijalnih roditelja, i nataliteta. Zakon o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji zapravo se pretvorio u pravi antibaby zakon. 

*Katastrofalan  dojam pojačao je ministar zdravstva Darko Milinović koji kao da je stigao iz neke džamahirije. U stvarima koje su vrlo delikatne prirode nastupio je kruto i bahato poput revolveraša. Bez ikakve empatije prema ljudima koji sanjaju o vlastitom djetetu. Goropadan u stavu i retorici. Svoju je funkciju shvatio kao ovlaštenje da se može poigravati ljudskim sudbinama i životima, po vlastitom  nahođenju razvrstavati ljude na one koji imaju pravo na roditeljstvo i one kojima se ta sreća uskraćuje. Pred parlamentom je izjavio da oni koji nisu spremni ući u brak nisu spremni ni za djecu. Izvrijeđao je žene, jednoroditeljske obitelji, izvanbračnu djecu. Hrvatsku je predstavio kao neku krajnje zatucanu zemlju. Ministar, kao i njegov nazadni zakon, sramota su za ovu državu.* 

Nadalje, premijerka Kosor morala bi povući zakon i zato što joj u ovom trenutku ne valja stvarati zlovolju ondje gdje to nije neizbježno. Njezinoj će Vladi trebati snažna podrška zato što će pod pritiskom ekonomskih i socijalnih problema morati donositi vrlo nepopularne mjere.

U takvoj situaciji dobro je izbjeći nepotrebno otvaranje bokova. Subotnji prosvjedi protiv antibaby zakona nisu djelovali kao neka velika prijetnja, ali pametna vlast u kriznim, tenzijama prebukiranim vremenima ne bi sama sebi stvarala nepotrebne probleme. Donošenjem zakona, koji je prema ljudskoj muci bešćutan i arogantan, Vlada sije nezadovoljstvo i revolt i ondje gdje ih ne mora biti. Situacija vapi za saveznicima, ona stvara protivnike! 

Na koncu, Jadranka Kosor morala bi povući nakazni i po mentalnoj matrici srednjovjekovni zakon i zato što je žena. Rodnu pripadnost obično ne smatram validnim argumentom, ali kad je već premijerka naglašava i upotrebljava, onda valja upozoriti na strašnu diskrepanciju da će se u mandatu prve žene na čelu Vlade usvojiti zakon koji je protivan interesima žena i djece. 

Antibaby zakon bit će, štoviše, među prvima u njezinu mandatu! Kosor je dosad nastojala njegovati posve drukčiji imidž. Ako ne stopira *zakon, koji je skrojio grubijanski muški mozak,* sama će uništiti sliku koju je o sebi dosad pokušala stvoriti. U taj kontekst onda ide i odluka da najveći teret smanjenja državne potrošnje ukidanjem besplatnih udžbenika i prijevoza za školarce podnesu djeca. Od oko 800 rebalansom srezanih milijuna Vlada dvije trećine kani uštedjeti na juniorima. Je li to poruka koju premijerka Kosor šalje Hrvatskoj?

 :Klap:

----------


## aenea

Preprepredobar tekst! :D

----------


## Lorien

odličan tekst!

----------


## TeFil

Hura za ovakav tekst! Odličan je!

----------


## apricot

možda će uskoro izglasati i zabranu sudjelovanja na Paraolimpijskim igrama: Bog vam nije dao noge, pa zašto biste trčali?!

----------


## aenea

> možda će uskoro izglasati i zabranu sudjelovanja na Paraolimpijskim igrama: Bog vam nije dao noge, pa zašto biste trčali?!


Ne bi me iznenadilo..

----------


## Gabi

> *Poštovani G.Goran Beus Richembergh, hvala na vašoj potpori od srca. 
> 
> Možda uz vašu pomoć i ja jednog dana budem mama.*



Još jednom, veliko  H V A L A na svemu. Divno je znati da postoje ljudi kao što ste Vi.

 :Love:

----------


## thaia28

:Klap:   :Klap:   odličan tekst!

----------


## Gabi

> taman sam počela pisati o nu2.
> 
> predsjednik sabora nema mišljenje o zakonu, i priznaje da ga ne razumije baš u potpunosti, ali svejedno će podignuti ruku za njegovo izglasavanje 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poslala mailove i g. Stankoviću i Šeksu (zna se kome kakav   :Grin:  ). Dobila zahvalu od g. Stankovića, a od Šeksa niti ne očekujem ništa. Barem sam se malo ispucala.

----------


## taca70

Koliko sam shvatila za kvorum mora biti 77 zastupnika u saboru, pa sam brojala i skuzila da ga ne bi imali bez predstavnika nacionalnih manjina.Sta mislite da tim ljudima posaljemo mailove s molbom da ne budu tamo?Mislim da ih ima ukupno 8.

----------


## ZAUZETA

Taca, nađi mail, pa ćemo i njih bombarirati!!

----------


## necija mama

> Poštovani G.Goran Beus Richembergh, hvala na vašoj potpori od srca. 
> 
> Možda uz vašu pomoć i ja jednog dana budem mama.


x
Uz veliko hvala Prosvjednicima SDP-u, HNS-u i g.Čehoku

----------


## ZAUZETA

inaće, ne prefeiram stankovića, arogancija i bahatost,* ALI*, rasturio Šeksa ko beba zvečku hahahahhaaa,*"Nemate mišljenje gospodine Šeks? Pa predlažem da ga nađete do donošenja zakona!"*
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Gabi

> Taca, nađi mail, pa ćemo i njih bombarirati!!


Tu ima dosta adresa na koje se može poslati:
http://www.sabor.hr/Default.aspx?sec=1797


Pišite, pišite i samo pišite.
Moraju znati da postojimo.
 :Love:

----------


## ZAUZETA

Poslala gosp. Šeksu. Nadam se da čitaju, a ak i ne čekamo izbore...

----------


## ZAUZETA

Sad gledam na popisu zastupnika, Ivan Bagarić, koji je u raspravi bio za zakon, sa velikim Z, isto medicinar!! Pa nevjerovatno prvo gospodin struka - Milinović, sad i ovaj doktor...fakat za plakat

----------


## thaia28

Bagarić je bio najgori na raspravi, stalno je imao vrlo neumjesne komentare. I on je taj koji je izjavio da smo si sami krivi za dijagnoze svojim načinom života i da je po njegovom mišljenju zakon previše liberalan   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ms. ivy

obrisala sam neprimjerene postove. zauzeta, molim te da smiriš retoriku.

----------


## ZAUZETA

Isprike...

----------


## Blekonja

hvala vam do neba g. Richmbergh kao i  ostali "odbjegli" zastupnici !!!!   :Naklon:  
hvala vam na iskrenom zalaganju za naše probleme   :Naklon:

----------


## bublica3

Cure moje, šta možmo još napravit osim šta smo poslale mailove zahvale svima???


 :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## taca70

Evo ja sam poslala molbe zastupnicima nacionalnih manjina da ne prisusutvuju glasanju, ni sada a ni ubuduce.Linkovi su: klubnm@sabor.hr
i klubsdss@sabor.hr.Za sada mi je jedina nada da opet nece imati kvorum.

----------


## bublica3

GABI  Molim te mail Stankovića.



Poslala mailove i g. Stankoviću i Šeksu (zna se kome kakav   :Grin:  ). Dobila zahvalu od g. Stankovića, a od Šeksa niti ne očekujem ništa. Barem sam se malo ispucala.[/quote]

----------


## Superman

> Koliko sam shvatila za kvorum mora biti 77 zastupnika u saboru, pa sam brojala i skuzila da ga ne bi imali bez predstavnika nacionalnih manjina.Sta mislite da tim ljudima posaljemo mailove s molbom da ne budu tamo?Mislim da ih ima ukupno 8.


*taca*,   :Naklon:  Jooooj, kad bi to bar prošlo.... Ali ne vjerujem - manjine su uglavnom čvrsto priklonjene vladajućoj većini, koja god bila...  :/

----------


## Gabi

> GABI  Molim te mail Stankovića.



Nedjeljom_u_dva@hrt.hr - na ovu sam ja njemu poslala

Aleksandar.Stankovic@hrt.hr - s ove sam dobila odgovor

----------


## bublica3

evo poslala sam i ja manjinama i zahvalu G.Stankoviću. 

Moraju SVI shvatit da nama ovaj novi zakon ŽIVOT ZNAČI!

----------


## sretna35

Jelena Lovrić   :Klap:  
Stanković   :Klap:

----------


## duga30

*g.Richemberg* hvala Vama i Vašim kolegama što nam dajete podršku i što pratite ovaj forum! Ipak postoji mala nada za pozitivan pomak u srijedu! Sretno svima nama!

----------


## uporna

Poslala sam mail-ove molbe na klubove zastupnika nacionalnih manjina u kojima ih molim da svojim odlaskom sa glasanja onemoguće donošenje ovog zakona.

Poštovani G.Goran Beus Richembergh, hvala na vašoj potpori od srca.

----------


## visibaba

i meni se cini da su nam predstavnici nacionalnih manjina jedina sansa  :Undecided:  da zakon ne bude izglasan i da bi ih trebalo zasuti s mailovima - osobnim pricama, informacijama, molbom.

usput, cure koje ste u petak prenosile livestream glasanja ovdje na forumu, hvala vam  :Love: , bile ste mi jedina veza s dogadjajima; drhtala sam sa svakim novim postom.
takodjer hvala i zastupnicima sdp-a, hns-a i gosp.Cehoku sto su napustili sabornicu i srusili kvorum te nam dali i vrijeme i nadu da se mozda ipak nesto moze promijeniti. hvala sto nam pruzaju toliku podrsku i bore se protiv ovog uzasnog zakona zajedno s nama.
hvala i gosp. Goranu Beusu Richemberghu na javljanju ovdje i na podrsci.

----------


## bublica3

Cure sad sam primila mail od G. Romane  JERKOVIĆ. Kaže kako nas podržava i razumije, ali da će na sljedečem glasovanju HDZ osigurati  kvorum i da zakon će biti izglasan tj. usvojen.

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## MGrubi

> Cure sad sam primila mail od G. Romane  JERKOVIĆ. Kaže kako nas podržava i razumije, ali da će na sljedečem glasovanju HDZ osigurati  kvorum i da zakon će biti izglasan tj. usvojen.


pa to se tako kod nas radi

usvojiš zakon protivan Ustavu, da se uvučeš Crkvi
i onda ga rušiš na ustavnoj tužbi za 6mj

----------


## bublica3

Nisam stala cilo jutro pisat mailove zastupnicima!!! 

Pa poslu sam i na žalost nisam danas bila baš učinkovita! Ispričavam se mom poslodavcu, ali ovaj zakon život znači! Sad ili nikad!


 :Love:

----------


## aenea

> Cure sad sam primila mail od G. Romane  JERKOVIĆ. Kaže kako nas podržava i razumije, ali da će na sljedečem glasovanju HDZ osigurati  kvorum i da zakon će biti izglasan tj. usvojen.


Ma ako ga i usvoje sada, moramo se nastaviti boriti! Sa borbom imamo bar nekakvu šansu i ne smijemo ju propustiti!! Cure ne odustajte, ne dajte da vas obuzme malodušnost! 
A tko zna, možda i gospodin Šeks stekne stav i to zdravorazumski  :Laughing:

----------


## Lorien

sad sam malo gledala stranice sabora. trenutno je aktivnih 153 mandata, a od toga hdz ima 66, hss 5, hsls 2 (ako je ona pita na njihovim stranicama točna) itd. dakle, da bi izglasali ovaj zakon moraju imati 77 glasova (ako su prisutni svi zastupnici na glasanju). ako bi hsls glasao protiv, kao i manjinski zastupnici mozda zakon ne bi prosao, čak i kad bi im se pridružila 3 zastupnika hdssb. naravno ta računica je da su svi zastupnici prisutni na glasanju (ako bude manje sdp-a i hns-a, a kvorum je, ne piše nam se dobro).

možda je sad ovo "pjev očajnika", ali iskreno nadam se da će bar netko od ovih ljudi glasati prema svojoj savjesti, a ne prema stranačkim naputcima.

ako sam pogriješila u brojkama, moje isprike, ravnala sam se prema podacima sa stranice sabora (nije mi se dalo ručno brojati po imenima zastupnika).

----------


## Pinky

> bublica3 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Cure sad sam primila mail od G. Romane  JERKOVIĆ. Kaže kako nas podržava i razumije, ali da će na sljedečem glasovanju HDZ osigurati  kvorum i da zakon će biti izglasan tj. usvojen.
> 
> 
> pa to se tako kod nas radi
> 
> usvojiš zakon protivan Ustavu, da se uvučeš Crkvi
> i onda ga rušiš na ustavnoj tužbi za 6mj


da samo je problem sto je nama 6 mjeseci luksuz. meni bar. ja sam bila planirala u 9. na prirodnjak i u 11 na stimulirani a sad mogu zavijat na mjesec...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## aenea

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  bublica3 prvotno napisa
> ...


Ma svima nam je luksuz. Ali ogromna je razlika ako između toga da ga srušimo za 6 mjeseci i toga da ga uopće ne srušimo jer se ne borimo.

----------


## Pinky

ma borim se ja. upravo sam poslala mail zastupnicima nacionalnih manjina.

i nije gotovo dok nije gotovo.

predlazem svima da ucine isto.

p.s. poslala sam prije tjedan dana mail hss-u u kojem sam iskritizirala petirkine istupe i rekla da im strasno narusava ugled u javnosti. ZNAM DA nisam napravila nikakvu promjenu, briga njih sta im ja pisem, ali kad sam vidila da su je suspendirali, bila sam ponosna.   :Laughing:

----------


## ms. ivy

obrisala sam neprimjeren post duge30 i, standardno, pozivam na pridržavanje pravila foruma.

----------


## apricot

> ma borim se ja. upravo sam poslala mail zastupnicima nacionalnih manjina.
> 
> i nije gotovo dok nije gotovo.
> 
> predlazem svima da ucine isto.


  :Klap:

----------


## laky

[quote="Pinky"]ma borim se ja. upravo sam poslala mail zastupnicima nacionalnih manjina.

i nije gotovo dok nije gotovo.

predlazem svima da ucine isto.

quote]
i ja nekima bojim se i vise puta u forci  :Embarassed:

----------


## ksena28

:Laughing:  ja sam neki dan slala sms-ove zahvale (uz mailove) zastupnicima čije brojeve imam. i sad me nazvao tip i veli ja nisam taj i taj zastupnik, ali sam dobio vašu poruku i podržavam vaše zahtjeve   :Laughing:  koja legenda! nema veze sa saborom

----------


## Natalina

Nek se hdz i koalicijski partneri prije nego dignu ruku za ovaj zakon zapitaju što će se dogoditi s njima na sljedećim izborima. Možda smo mi šačica neplodnih građana, ali pamćenje nas hvala bogu dobro služi. Ovo je cesta na kojoj se skupljaju glasovi, a ne 3 tjedna prije smješkanjem sa jumbo plakata!

p.s. ako je neprimjereno nek se briše!

----------


## Blekonja

> Cure sad sam primila mail od G. Romane  JERKOVIĆ. Kaže kako nas podržava i razumije, ali da će na sljedečem glasovanju HDZ osigurati  kvorum i da zakon će biti izglasan tj. usvojen.


  :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  nažalost je to tako

----------


## Blekonja

> Nek se hdz i koalicijski partneri prije nego dignu ruku za ovaj zakon zapitaju što će se dogoditi s njima na sljedećim izborima. Možda smo mi šačica neplodnih građana, ali pamćenje nas hvala bogu dobro služi. *Ovo je cesta na kojoj se skupljaju glasovi, a ne 3 tjedna prije smješkanjem sa jumbo plakata!*
> p.s. ako je neprimjereno nek se briše!


XXXXXXX i ne brisat molim   :Grin:

----------


## ksena28

66 hdz, 6 hss - to je već 71


hdssb 3 - 74 na njih treba sad udariti! cure, trpajte ih mailovima klubhdssb@sabor.hr

od 8 manjinaca 4 će sigurno glasati ZA, mada je po Islamu IVF dozvoljen parovima u braku, to treba dojaviti Memediju (dakle nema ograničenja na broj stanica i sl)... od toga su 3 članovi sdss-a koji bi mogli glasati protiv. jedan je furio radin, istrijani su dosta openminded - no istovremeno neki su i konzervativni, tko zna za njega 

to je opet i više nego dovoljno da zakon prođe

----------


## ksena28

> 66 hdz, 6 hss - to je već 71
> 
> 
> hdssb 3 - 74 na njih treba sad udariti! cure, trpajte ih mailovima klubhdssb@sabor.hr
> 
> od 8 manjinaca 4 će sigurno glasati ZA, mada je po Islamu IVF dozvoljen parovima u braku, to treba dojaviti Memediju (dakle nema ograničenja na broj stanica i sl)... od toga su 3 članovi sdss-a koji bi mogli glasati protiv. jedan je furio radin, istrijani su dosta openminded - no istovremeno neki su i konzervativni, tko zna za njega 
> 
> to je opet i više nego dovoljno da zakon prođe


govorim o broju saborskih zastupnika

----------


## aenea

> Evo ja sam poslala molbe zastupnicima nacionalnih manjina da ne prisusutvuju glasanju, ni sada a ni ubuduce.Linkovi su: klubnm@sabor.hr
> i klubsdss@sabor.hr.Za sada mi je jedina nada da opet nece imati kvorum.


Poslala sam im tekst koji sam napisala na drugom topicu. A prije njega sam napisala ovo:
Poštovani,

biti ću slobodna obratiti Vam se i moliti Vas da razmislite za što ćete podići ruke u Saboru. Iako predstavnici vladajuće stranke pokazuju izuzeno veliku neinformiranost o zakonu koji su predložili, štoviše, izjavljuju i da nemaju stav o tome, ali će glasati tako da Prijedlog zakona postane Zakon, biti ću dovoljno hrabra i neću pokušavati upoznati Vas sa time što struka, pacijenti i iskustva drugih zemalja govore, nego ću računati na to da ste sa time, u skladu sa Vašom dužnosti dovoljno i sami upoznali te Vam poslati tekst koji sam napisala, a kroz koji bi mogli shvatiti što taj Zakon za koji se sutra podižu ruke znači meni kao pacijentu radi kojeg bi isti i trebao biti pisan. Hvala Vam na Vašem vremenu.
Srdačan pozdrav,

ime i prezime, (32), neplodna


Poslala zahvalu A. Stankoviću i dobila odgovor:
Hvala i Vama na hvali...uz nadu da će sve ovo što radite ipak rezultirati daškom pameti kod onih koji se pameću diče.
U gužvi sam pa Vam ne mogu opširnije odgovoriti,ali ipak...svaka čast za ove dvije kartice teksta"!!

pozdrav! Stanković

----------


## aenea

> ja sam neki dan slala sms-ove zahvale (uz mailove) zastupnicima čije brojeve imam. i sad me nazvao tip i veli ja nisam taj i taj zastupnik, ali sam dobio vašu poruku i podržavam vaše zahtjeve   koja legenda! nema veze sa saborom


Genijalan je lik!  :Laughing:

----------


## ksena28

"Draga gđa P., SDSS neće podržati ovaj zakon kako zbog parova poput vas tako i zbog vrijednosti do kojih držimo" MILORAD PUPOVAC, SDSS  :D  :D  :D

----------


## aenea

aleeeee-aaaaaaleeeeeeeeeeeee :D

----------


## Biene

Super za SDSS. :D 
jeste li sigurni da će sutra u saboru biti svi zastupnici SDPa ,HNSa i HSLSa?
Dosta je nategnuto, a zastupnici HDZa i koalicije će biti svi po naredbi s vrha.

----------


## ksena28

> jeste li sigurni da će sutra u saboru biti svi zastupnici SDPa ,HNSa i HSLSa?


nema jamstva za to! nema ni jamstva da će biti svi iz ovih manjiskih koji nas podržavaju!

----------


## laky

Poštovana,

Zahvaljujemo se na mailu koji ste uputili Klubu zastupnika SDSS-a.

Vjerujemo da ste pratili raspravu o Prijedlogu zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji 
gdje su naši zastupnici  iznjeli stav da ne podržavaju ovakav Zakon, niti će ga
podržati.

Srdačno

Zastupnici SDSS-a


upravo stiglo na moj mail   :Naklon:   :Naklon:

----------


## fritulica1

> nema jamstva za to! nema ni jamstva da će biti svi iz ovih manjiskih koji nas podržavaju!


A mozda se zainate pa bas svi dodu. Ovo mi je postala kao neka tekma.   :Grin:   (Ali s vrlo ozbiljnim sadrzajem i rezultatom).

----------


## Lorien

> Evo ja sam poslala molbe zastupnicima nacionalnih manjina da ne prisusutvuju glasanju, ni sada a ni ubuduce.Linkovi su: klubnm@sabor.hr
> i klubsdss@sabor.hr.Za sada mi je jedina nada da opet nece imati kvorum.


prava pobjeda bi bila da imaju kvorum, ali da izglasaju protiv. jer ako sad opet neće imati kvorum, samo će čekati do sljedeće sjednice kada će ga biti. kada bi svi manjinci glasali protiv zakona to bi bilo savršeno. onda hdz, hss i hdssb nemaju većinu (74 glasa, ako sam dobro izbrojala).

sutra nas svih čeka žešće živciranje, brrrrr... ne mogu ni zamisliti

----------


## ksena28

jesmo li 100 posto sigurni da će hdssb podržati taj zakon?

----------


## taca70

Evo i ja sam dobila odgovor od sdss-a.Joj, nada je stvarno posljednje sto u covjeku umire.Brojala sam jednog po jednog zastupnika i hdz,hss i glavasevi imaju 75 zastupnika.Bas smo na knap.

----------


## Blekonja

> Poštovana,
> 
> Zahvaljujemo se na mailu koji ste uputili Klubu zastupnika SDSS-a.
> 
> Vjerujemo da ste pratili raspravu o Prijedlogu zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji 
> gdje su naši zastupnici  iznjeli stav da ne podržavaju ovakav Zakon, niti će ga
> podržati.
> 
> Srdačno
> ...



 :D

----------


## ksena28

cure, pritisak na Glavaševe! MAILOVE NA klubhdssb@sabor.hr 

znate kaj, ja sam sad njih nazvala i pitala hoće li oni podržati zakon i veli mi njihova tajnica na NEĆE najvjerojatnije, odbijen je njihov amandman pa se neće baš trsiti dići ruku za hdz-ove zakon!

nadalje, oni imaju samo 2 zastupnika, jer je Glavaš u BiH!

joj ja se bojim računati

----------


## Lorien

bravo, ksena! nisam se ni sjetila da glavaša nema.
joj, držim fige da ih ne podržaju ni oni ni manjinci i da bude više "protiv" glasova!

----------


## ksena28

klub.pgs-sbhs-mds@sabor.hr

ne treba ni njih zaboraviti, ima ih 4. ajmo cure, i sitno je bitno

----------


## aenea

> Super za SDSS. :D 
> jeste li sigurni da će sutra u saboru biti svi zastupnici SDPa ,HNSa i HSLSa?
> Dosta je nategnuto, a zastupnici HDZa i koalicije će biti svi po naredbi s vrha.


Možda možemo računati da postoji pokoji sa savješću i da se ne sutra ,u slučaju zdravog razuma, neće pojaviti u Saboru?

----------


## Maya&Leon

za sve vas curke  :Naklon:  
mislim da pišete povijest, ovdje na forumu....

----------


## aenea

> klub.pgs-sbhs-mds@sabor.hr
> 
> ne treba ni njih zaboraviti, ima ih 4. ajmo cure, i sitno je bitno


Poslala, ali dobila odgovor: Delivery to the following recipients failed. :?

----------


## aenea

> Biene prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Super za SDSS. :D 
> jeste li sigurni da će sutra u saboru biti svi zastupnici SDPa ,HNSa i HSLSa?
> Dosta je nategnuto, a zastupnici HDZa i koalicije će biti svi po naredbi s vrha.
> 
> 
> Možda možemo računati da postoji pokoji sa savješću i da se ne sutra ,u slučaju zdravog razuma, neće pojaviti u Saboru?


a prstiju koji pišu neovisno o mozgu..  :Rolling Eyes:  ..i da se sutra..

----------


## nabla

Stiglo i na moj mail
 :D  :D  :D 


"Klub SDSS to me 
show details 3:08 PM (0 minutes ago) Reply


Draga ......,

Zastupnici SDSS-a se zahvaljuju na mailu koji ste im poslali.

Vjeruju da ste pratili raspravu o Prijedlogu zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji 
gdje su govorili i iznjeli stav da ne podržavaju ovakav Zakon, niti će ga podržati.

Srdačno vas pozdravljaju

Zastupnici SDSS-a"

 :Love:

----------


## ksena28

> ksena28 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> klub.pgs-sbhs-mds@sabor.hr
> 
> ne treba ni njih zaboraviti, ima ih 4. ajmo cure, i sitno je bitno
> 
> 
> Poslala, ali dobila odgovor: Delivery to the following recipients failed. :?


i ja  :Sad:

----------


## Gabi

> Biene prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Super za SDSS. :D 
> jeste li sigurni da će sutra u saboru biti svi zastupnici SDPa ,HNSa i HSLSa?
> Dosta je nategnuto, a zastupnici HDZa i koalicije će biti svi po naredbi s vrha.
> 
> 
> Možda možemo računati da postoji pokoji sa savješću i da se ne sutra ,u slučaju zdravog razuma, neće pojaviti u Saboru?


Joooj...i ja se nekak potajno nadam da i u HDZ-u ima onih koji barem malo mućnu svojom glavom pa se barem neće sutra pojaviti u Saboru kad već ne smiju glasati protiv zakona...da ne dobiju packe od šefice.  :/

----------


## Blekonja

cure poslala sam svima osim SDSS ne uspijeva mi poslati ima li netko isto problem oko njihovog maila!!  :/

----------


## Blekonja

> aenea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Biene prvotno napisa
> ...


a bome i ja se nadam  :/

----------


## TinkiVinki

Nažalost, bojim se da u HDZ-u vlada "kolektivna svijest" - kao neko SF pleme...  :Teletubbies:

----------


## fritulica1

> kada bi svi manjinci glasali protiv zakona to bi bilo savršeno


A koji su to svi manjinci? Vidim da ste neke vec kontaktirale. Ima li jos netko kome bi se mogao poslati mail?

----------


## Mukica

bravo cure!
ja se nadam da ce sutra prevladati glas razuma na markovom trgu

jednostavno ne mogu vjerovati da ovdje ne postoje neki visi, meni nedokucivi interesi jer mi je tesko misliti da su ljudi koji vode RH hrpa bahatih, nerazumnih, neintelegentnih i skroz bezosjecajnih ljudi iako se svaki svakcati dan borim s posljedicama njihove bahatosti - uvijek se nekako (i u zivotu) nadam da ce razumni, dobri i empaticni pobjediti nerazumne, bahate i zle

----------


## nabla

Cure, a sta je sa nezavisnim zastupnicima...ima ih 12...nije to mala brojka!!!!

----------


## ksena28

http://www.sabor.hr/Default.aspx?sec=2509

----------


## tiki_a

Cure, pratim vas i javljam se na navedene mailove. U mislima mi je jedan naš ministar koji bi morao biti uz nas iako njegova stranka želi progurati ovakav zakon. Sigurno nije jedini iz vladajuće stranke koji ima IVF bebicu   :Zaljubljen:  i koji bi mogao znati kako stvari stoje na tom području.

----------


## aenea

> Nažalost, bojim se da u HDZ-u vlada "kolektivna svijest" - kao neko SF pleme...


Borg. Resistance is futile  :Grin:

----------


## aenea

> TinkiVinki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nažalost, bojim se da u HDZ-u vlada "kolektivna svijest" - kao neko SF pleme... 
> 
> 
> Borg. Resistance is futile


Doduše, teško mi je to što imaju zvati sviješću  :Grin:

----------


## ksena28

> Cure, a sta je sa nezavisnim zastupnicima...ima ih 12...nije to mala brojka!!!!


Lesar neće glasat! ziher. nezavisnih ima samo 5!

http://www.sabor.hr/Default.aspx?sec=2543 statistika zastupnika

----------


## Blekonja

> bravo cure!
> ja se nadam da ce sutra prevladati glas razuma na markovom trgu
> 
> _jednostavno ne mogu vjerovati da ovdje ne postoje neki visi, meni nedokucivi interesi_ jer mi je tesko misliti da su ljudi koji vode RH hrpa bahatih, nerazumnih, neintelegentnih i skroz bezosjecajnih ljudi iako se svaki svakcati dan borim s posljedicama njihove bahatosti - uvijek se nekako (i u zivotu) nadam da ce razumni, dobri i empaticni pobjediti nerazumne, bahate i zle



ovako isto razmišlja i moj mm i ne može doći do rješenja, mozga, mozga 
ima on neke svoje teorije ali....   :Wink:

----------


## bublica3

Cure treba se oboružat strpljenjem i preživiti sutrašnji dan!   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  

Zna li tko u koji sat bi se trebalo glasovat?

----------


## Pinky

yay

i ja dobila mail

Poštovani,

Zahvaljujemo se na mailu koji ste uputili Klubu zastupnika SDSS-a.

Vjerujemo da ste pratili raspravu o Prijedlogu zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji
gdje su naši zastupnici  iznjeli stav da ne podržavaju ovakav Zakon, niti će ga podržati.

Srdačno

Zastupnici SDSS-a


 :D  :D

----------


## Pinky

poslala sam i hslsu uz zahvalu cehoku.

trebale bi i njima pisati

----------


## jo1974

i ja sam poslala svoj mail pisala sam ga iz srca i nisam uopče marila o pogreškama,inače me muči ta gramatika nadam se da me neče samo ismijati i da če te naše mailove makar pročitati šaljem kopiju....
dragi zastupnici slavonci šaljem vam ovaj meil radi sutrašnjeg glasovanja za zakon o mpo molim vas da glasate za život i za natalitet hrvatske za razumnost i prije svega za zdravlje žena.čekam več godinu dana na postupak napokon odlazim u 9 mjesecu idem na vuk vrhovec sa nadom da ako postupak uspije i ako dobijem dovoljan broj stanica da če se ostatak zamrznuti i ako mi ne uspije iz prve da ču imati šansu sa smrznutim zametcima inače ako ponovim postupak stimulacije prijeti mi opasnost da se ozbiljno naruši moje zdravlje ,radi takvih prič i još tisuču sličnih razmislite prije nego date svoj glas neka odluči vaša ljudskost a ne vaša politička naklonost.

hvala vam unaprijed
s poštovanjem
buduča mama  :Smile:  iz slavonskog broda dne 14.07.2009.

----------


## Gabi

> nabla prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Cure, a sta je sa nezavisnim zastupnicima...ima ih 12...nije to mala brojka!!!!
> 
> 
> Lesar neće glasat! ziher. nezavisnih ima samo 5!
> 
> http://www.sabor.hr/Default.aspx?sec=2543 statistika zastupnika





Da, g. Lesar je na našoj strani. Zahvalili smo i njemu nakon rasprave u Saboru. Bio je odličan. 

U mailu smo "pohvalili" Bagarića, a G. Lesar nam je obećao da će mu reći da ima nove "simpatizere"   :Grin:

----------


## amyx

> TinkiVinki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nažalost, bojim se da u HDZ-u vlada "kolektivna svijest" - kao neko SF pleme... 
> 
> 
> Borg. Resistance is futile


Samo kaj je njih sve asimilirao Milinović a ne borg   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## gričanka

> Samo kaj je njih sve asimilirao Milinović a ne borg


*X*  i sory, ali osim što je tragično, malo mi je  :Laughing:

----------


## ivarica

danas je zakljucena sjednica sabora, nema sutra glasanja

sad sam preslusala zadnje minute danasnje sjednice, izvanredna je sazvana s pocetkom u petak kad su glasanja za raspravljene zakone

imamo znaci jos dva dana koje treba iskoristiti sto bolje

----------


## aenea

ivarica, ako imaš ikakvu ideju kako mogu pomoći, viči! Osjećam se ko puran bez glave koji trči po dvorištu  :Grin:

----------


## taca70

A da pokusamo bombardirati Kosoricu mailovima?Sada ih sigurno ne cita ali ona mi je jedina nada da moze iskoristiti svoj utjecaj na milinovica.Ako ga ima...Mislim da su mediji stvarno dobro odradili svoj posao i posvetili veliku paznju ovom problemu, ali to nece nista promijeniti.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Mislim da su mediji stvarno dobro odradili svoj posao i posvetili veliku paznju ovom problemu, ali to nece nista promijeniti.


A ja mislim da je već promijenilo - propao je plan da se zakon donese po skrivečki, onako usput dok je raja zabavljena krizom, kupanjem, pušenjem i nepušenjem...

----------


## taca70

Joj Pcelice, nadam se da si u pravu.Meni optimizam nije jaca strana.Uvijek se pripremim na najgore pa ako pogrijesim, jos bolje.

----------


## ksena28

> danas je zakljucena sjednica sabora, nema sutra glasanja
> 
> sad sam preslusala zadnje minute danasnje sjednice, izvanredna je sazvana s pocetkom u petak kad su glasanja za raspravljene zakone
> 
> imamo znaci jos dva dana koje treba iskoristiti sto bolje


taman sam to htjela javit. Ivarice   :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## laky

> danas je zakljucena sjednica sabora, nema sutra glasanja
> 
> sad sam preslusala zadnje minute danasnje sjednice, izvanredna je sazvana s pocetkom u petak kad su glasanja za raspravljene zakone
> 
> imamo znaci jos dva dana koje treba iskoristiti sto bolje


super vijest   :Smile:  mozda se nesto događa u onim glavama  :/

----------


## RuzicaSB

> taca70 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mislim da su mediji stvarno dobro odradili svoj posao i posvetili veliku paznju ovom problemu, ali to nece nista promijeniti.
> 
> 
> A ja mislim da je već promijenilo - propao je plan da se zakon donese po skrivečki, onako usput dok je raja zabavljena krizom, kupanjem, pušenjem i nepušenjem...


X

----------


## ivarica

> ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> danas je zakljucena sjednica sabora, nema sutra glasanja
> 
> sad sam preslusala zadnje minute danasnje sjednice, izvanredna je sazvana s pocetkom u petak kad su glasanja za raspravljene zakone
> 
> imamo znaci jos dva dana koje treba iskoristiti sto bolje
> 
> ...


nema nikakve veze s glavama, bilo je vec odavno predvidjeno da 14.7. zavrsi ova sjednica a to sto su do ove izvanredne uzeli 2d odmora, to vas valjda ne cudi   :Grin:

----------


## bublica3

cure dobar dan!   Koji je mail od Kosorice?

----------


## lisa84

> Cure, pratim vas i javljam se na navedene mailove. U mislima mi je jedan naš ministar koji bi morao biti uz nas iako njegova stranka želi progurati ovakav zakon. Sigurno nije jedini iz vladajuće stranke koji ima IVF bebicu   i koji bi mogao znati kako stvari stoje na tom području.


A pitanje je da li ga briga. Jer on je bebicu dobio...
Znam da ljudi koji su to prošli suosjećaju, ali nisu svi takvi.
Nadam se ipak da će promisliti i shvatiti da bi njegova curica jednog dana mogla saznati za kakav joj je Zakon tata digo ruku. I da to bar zbog toga neće učiniti.

Najgori su oni koji znaju, a prave se da ne znaju. A takva je većina onih koji odlučuju.   :Sad:

----------


## lisa84

> danas je zakljucena sjednica sabora, nema sutra glasanja
> 
> sad sam preslusala zadnje minute danasnje sjednice, izvanredna je sazvana s pocetkom u petak kad su glasanja za raspravljene zakone
> 
> imamo znaci jos dva dana koje treba iskoristiti sto bolje


Ajme super!  :D 

Iako mi se želudac danima okreće zbog neizvjenosti, vrijeme je u ovom slučaju dar, prilika za promjenu...

----------


## duga30

Ispričavam se!

----------


## sretna35

vibrajmo za čudo ili da umorni sabornici odluče nakon ovako naporne sjednice uzeti produljeni godišnji pa ne bude kvoruma

----------


## kekis

Danas pise u Jutarnjem da HDZ razmatra da odgodi donosenje zakona do jeseni.... to bi dalo jos dodatnih skoro dva mjeseca vremena

----------


## Gabi

> cure dobar dan!   Koji je mail od Kosorice?


predsjednik@vlada.hr 

i 

hdz@hdz.hr

----------


## TinkiVinki

Sad čitam da je jučer u 19h zaključena sjednica. 
Nova izvanredna je sazvana za petak, ali samo vezano uz proračun. 
Po ovome ispada da glasanja o zakonu nema, sigurno do jeseni...
Jel netko zna više?  :?

----------


## ivarica

tinkivinki, jesi slusala sinocnji zavrsetak sjednice?
bebic je rekao da se u petak glasa o svim raspravljenim zakonima, nije mpo jedini

ali danas je u jutarnjem izaslo da su jucer na sjednici hadezeja raspravljali o mogucoj odgodi izglasavanja ovog zakona.

----------


## MGrubi

> Danas pise u Jutarnjem da HDZ razmatra da odgodi donosenje zakona do jeseni.... to bi dalo jos dodatnih skoro dva mjeseca vremena


na jesen nas čeka najgore recesijske mjere, kad zbroje gubitke od turizma , problem kupovanja uđbenika ... možda samo odgađaju sjednicu do trenutka kada će za narod biti 'težih i važnijih' problema od MPO
pa će ispasti da vi tamo prosvjedujete, hoćete da vam se plaćaju skupi postupci a narod gladuje 
....

meni se to ne sviđa

----------


## BHany

U istom tom članku đ.adlešić izjavila da hsls neće glasati za zakon
jel to novi moment ili sam nešto propustila?

----------


## TinkiVinki

A ne znam ni sama...Kako god okreneš dok nismo sigurni da će više zastupnika biti protiv zakona, izglasat će ga bez obzira na stanje u zemlji...  :Sad:  
Ako ga odgode do jeseni, do tada je jedina šansa skupiti dovoljno onih koji će biti protiv da zakon padne na izglasavanju  :Wink:

----------


## MGrubi

> Ako ga odgode do jeseni, do tada je jedina šansa skupiti dovoljno onih koji će biti protiv da zakon padne na izglasavanju


kad HDZ želi provuči neki zakon, onda koristi dimne zavjese
tako je proša zakon o golf igralištima, onda smo imali 'pametnijeg' posla
....

sada je ovaj light rebalans proračuna slaba dimna zavjesa

----------


## bublica3

evo i meni odgovaraju iz SDSS-a da oni neće podržat zakon. 

Bravo i HVALA im!   :Naklon:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> evo i meni odgovaraju iz SDSS-a da oni neće podržat zakon. 
> 
> Bravo i HVALA im!


I ja sam im poslala mail zahvale.

Ima nade, ima nade   :Love:

----------


## tiki_a

Odgovorili i meni iz SDSS-a   :Naklon:

----------


## tinaka

Hvala svima. Oduvijek ja govorim da samo treba potaknuti ljude da misle i odlučuju svojom glavom i srcem.

Svim iz SDP-a, gosp.Čehoku, gosp.Beus-R., gosp.Pupovcu i ostalima, da ne zaboravim koga, puno hvala što imaju volje i  hrabrosti boriti se za nas, ma kakav ishod na kraju bio. 
Jer ovo više nije samo pitanje politike, već života...

----------


## Ginger

koliko nakon izglasavanja (nada da neće biti izglasan umire zadnja, ali ipak...) zakon stupa na snagu?

----------


## tiki_a

> Sad čitam da je jučer u 19h zaključena sjednica. 
> Nova izvanredna je sazvana za petak, ali samo vezano uz proračun. 
> Po ovome ispada da glasanja o zakonu nema, sigurno do jeseni...
> Jel netko zna više?  :?


Jaaaako dobra vijest  :D

----------


## kekis

> koliko nakon izglasavanja (nada da neće biti izglasan umire zadnja, ali ipak...) zakon stupa na snagu?


8 dana (od dana kad (ne)ce biti objavljen u Narodnim Novinama.

----------


## bublica3

Zakon koji ŽIVOT znači! 

Nadam se da čemo se i mi (neplodni) moći opustit i odmorit ovo ljeto, jer do danas nismo. Svaki dan mi puca glava i stišće srce. 

Jesmo li mi građani drugog reda zato što imamo zdrastvenih problema???

----------


## Ginger

> Ginger prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> koliko nakon izglasavanja (nada da neće biti izglasan umire zadnja, ali ipak...) zakon stupa na snagu?
> 
> 
> 8 dana (od dana kad (ne)ce biti objavljen u Narodnim Novinama.


hm, nije mi baš jasno kako će to u tako kratkom roku zaživjeti u praksi?
mislim, povjerenstvo, prilagodba klinika i to  :?

----------


## aenea

> TinkiVinki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ako ga odgode do jeseni, do tada je jedina šansa skupiti dovoljno onih koji će biti protiv da zakon padne na izglasavanju 
> 
> 
> kad HDZ želi provuči neki zakon, onda koristi dimne zavjese
> tako je proša zakon o golf igralištima, onda smo imali 'pametnijeg' posla
> ....
> ...


I ja se toga bojim. Da odgađaju do jeseni, jer će se javnost baviti "važnijim stvarima" od nas..no, vidjet ćemo. U svakom slučaju, ostaju nam 2 mjeseca za djelovanje i to je dobro.

----------


## kekis

> kekis prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Ginger prvotno napisa
> ...


Po mom misljenju nikako, a to im valjda i je cilj. Jednostavno ce se valjda na neko vrijeme stopirati postupci dok se klinike ne prilagode. Ili ce se samo pridrzavati 3 stanice i nezamrzavanje, a ostalo ce u hodu (donesi vjencani list, dubi na glavi i slicno)....

----------


## Ginger

joooj  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  kako me ljute!

----------


## Ginger

a za neke druge zakone se donose rokovi prilagodbe pa se  fura po starom dok zakon ne stupi na snagu   :Nope:

----------


## gričanka

> Ginger prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  kekis prvotno napisa
> ...


 *XXX*

----------


## Sonja29

Iskreno se nadam da će odgoditi do jeseni da se još bolje pripremimo a do tada ih i dalje bombardirati e-mailovima

----------


## anamar

na sabor.hr kažu da je u petak sjednica s glasanjem o svim točkama 11. zasjedanja, a među ostalim na popisu je 


> 3.  	PRIJEDLOG ZAKONA O MEDICINSKOJ OPLODNJI, S KONAČNIM PRIJEDLOGOM ZAKONA, hitni postupak, prvo i drugo čitanje, P.Z.E. br. 360;

----------


## bublica3

ajme!   :Sad:    Cure javite u petak u koji sat će bit. Na poslu sam nadam se da ću moći provirit na internet!! 


 :Love:

----------


## bublica3

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...zni-zakon.html

 :Mad:

----------


## laky

vidim da su zakon o (ne) pušenju promijenili tj skoro gotova stvar..dnevnik RTL upravo

to ej izgleda bitnije od MPO   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## gupi51

sad su rekli na vijestima HRT-a. Članice HSS-a su pokrenule inicjativu za promjenu zakona o MPO i autra će javno iznjeti svoje stajalište. Komentar voditeljice je bio da u petak neće biti kvoruma.
Jeeeeee!!!!!!!!
 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## marta26

da to sam bas cula na vijestima, joooj, daj Boze!!! mozda i padne, treba se cuti nas glas, drago mi je da je do mene dosao mail od frendice za potpis, vec kola na veliko!!! nek svi saznaju za to, pa ce se mozda nesto i dogoditi

----------


## Gabi

http://www.hss.hr/aktualno.php?aktualnostId=239

 :D  :D  :D

----------


## ivarica

ajmee

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Dva put se rušio zakon o zabrani rada nedjeljom, sad se ruši zakon o pušenju na javnim mjestima!!! Ima toga još! Ova država i ova vlada je dosljedna u tome da u ničemu nije dosljedna! 
Molim ljepo da ostane tako i dalje! 
 :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## laky

mozda opet uđe u povjest rečenica "Oba su pala" ovaj put je dosta jedan

----------


## visibaba

> sad su rekli na vijestima HRT-a. Članice HSS-a su pokrenule inicjativu za promjenu zakona o MPO i autra će javno iznjeti svoje stajalište. Komentar voditeljice je bio da u petak neće biti kvoruma.
> Jeeeeee!!!!!!!!
>  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D





> http://www.hss.hr/aktualno.php?aktualnostId=239


e ovo stvarno budi nadu :D

----------


## TinkiVinki

Kad bi to značilo da će se HSS izjasniti protiv zakona i uz još kojeg manjinca i nezavisnog, moglo bi se lako desiti da zakon  NE prođe! 
E to bi bila najbolja opcija...  :Grin:

----------


## Gabi

http://ivancehok.bloger.hr/


Napokon nisu samo žene neplodne...  :Smile:

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Selim se u Varaždin!!!! Trebao je ostati glavni grad!!!

----------


## ina33

> http://ivancehok.bloger.hr/
> 
> 
> Napokon nisu samo žene neplodne...


Odličan je!

----------


## ina33

> http://www.hss.hr/aktualno.php?aktualnostId=239
> 
>  :D  :D  :D


Ovo se očekuje na toj konferenciji:

"Smatraju da je zakon preliberalan kada je u pitanju manipulacija jajnim stanicama i spermijima, ali i da je prerigorozan kada je riječ o bračnom statusu parova koji pokušavaju riješiti problem neplodnosti."

----------


## tinaka

> Selim se u Varaždin!!!! Trebao je ostati glavni grad!!!


Na sreću nije, jer bi do sad uništili njegov duh!   :Wink:

----------


## laky

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/minis...ju-clanak-4265

----------


## laky

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/zasto...ra-clanak-4263

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/i-pre...on-clanak-4264

ako sam falila temu premjestajte   :Grin:

----------


## Pepita

Jao koliko se piše o tome u medijima  :/ 
Ja se nadam da smo ovog puta odnijele pobjedu iz prve.
Ne mogu dočekat petak  :/

----------


## sandra-zvrk

> sandra-zvrk prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Selim se u Varaždin!!!! Trebao je ostati glavni grad!!!
> 
> 
> Na sreću nije, jer bi do sad uništili njegov duh!


Imaš pravo! Ne bi bilo slobodnog špancirfesta! 

Bajs- sramotno, dvolično, bezobrazno 

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Zanima me sutrašnja konferencija strašno!

----------


## pak

"Smatraju da je zakon preliberalan kada je u pitanju manipulacija jajnim stanicama i spermijima, ali i da je prerigorozan kada je riječ o bračnom statusu parova koji pokušavaju riješiti problem neplodnosti."
_________________
nadam se da če cijeli zakon pasti,a ne samo dio o bračnom statusu,jer realno gledano tome se najlakše da doskočiti,mislim uvijek se možemo naknadno razvesti.

----------


## Maya&Leon

IZDVOJENO IZ GORNJEG ČLANKA: _"Uz pomoć medicinski potpomognute oplodnje u Hrvatskoj je u posljednjih 25 godina rođeno 20.000 djece koja se ni po čemu ne razlikuju od svojih vršnjaka. "_

Ma meni je u najmanju ruku smiješno što ovu rečenicu svako malo spominju  
Od kuda uopće ta ideja/pomisao da se MPO djeca uopće MOGU razlikovati od drugih vršnjaka pa osjećaju potrebu naglašavati da se ta djeca NE RAZLIKUJU od ostalih   :Rolling Eyes:  
Nonsens.....

----------


## ksena28

> IZDVOJENO IZ GORNJEG ČLANKA: _"Uz pomoć medicinski potpomognute oplodnje u Hrvatskoj je u posljednjih 25 godina rođeno 20.000 djece koja se ni po čemu ne razlikuju od svojih vršnjaka. "_
> 
> Ma meni je u najmanju ruku smiješno što ovu rečenicu svako malo spominju  
> Od kuda uopće ta ideja/pomisao da se MPO djeca uopće MOGU razlikovati od drugih vršnjaka pa osjećaju potrebu naglašavati da se ta djeca NE RAZLIKUJU od ostalih   
> Nonsens.....


pročitaj komentar ispod tekstova pa ćeš shvatiti zašto. ti znaš da je tako, kao i moja susjeda s 13. kata i ja,  ali onaj na 8. misli da je to neko umjetno, plastično dijete (GMO  :? ) koji svijetli u mraku!!!!!!!!!

----------


## laky

mene je večernjak iznenadio ejr netko reče ovdje da je pod utjecajem crkve dosta ,ovo je bio hrabar potez  :Smile:

----------


## uporna

Ja sam oduševljena koliko su se mediji uključili i popratili sav ovaj trud oko rušenja zakona. Vraćaju mi polako vjeru da ipak ne rade po narudžbi vlastodržaca.  :D

----------


## ina33

> Ja sam oduševljena koliko su se mediji uključili i popratili sav ovaj trud oko rušenja zakona.


x

----------


## aenea

> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/zasto-smo-odlucili-objaviti-pricu-dvostrukim-kriterijima-ministra-clanak-4263
> 
> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/i-pre...on-clanak-4264
> 
> ako sam falila temu premjestajte


Ajmo cure, zahvale i pohvale Večernjem listu na hrabrosti!
gl.urednik@vecernji.net

----------


## Mukica

evo i u JL nesto izaslo 

http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clana...,15,,169680.jl

----------


## aenea

I tu:
http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/b...ga/441861.aspx

----------


## Mukica

i Jergovic je rekao nesto na temu:

http://www.jutarnji.hr/komentari/kol...umna,169500.jl

----------


## uporna

> laky prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/zasto-smo-odlucili-objaviti-pricu-dvostrukim-kriterijima-ministra-clanak-4263
> 
> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/i-pre...on-clanak-4264
> 
> ako sam falila temu premjestajte  
> 
> ...


Jesam.

----------


## tiki_a

Bravo cure  :D Jutros mi kolegica na poslu čita novosti iz Večernjaka, kažem joj kopirat ću na Rodu, ali vjerujem da su cure već stavile. Bravo ekipa!  :D

----------


## Kadauna

ovim putem pozdravljam i ekipu Milinovićevu za koju sam sigurna da 

a) po nalogu čita ove naše stranice 

b) ili i dijelom po skrivečki čita ove naše stranice jer sam sigurna da među Vama ima onih koji se bori protiv neplodnosti i putem MPO-a pokušavaju doći do bebice. Vama čestitam na razvoju događaja ali Vam i želim da napokon progovorite u Vašim okruženjima   :Grin:  


I koji bi kao i Bajs nakon svega rekli "da nisu znali za što dižu ruku"

----------


## necija mama

"Ajmo cure, zahvale i pohvale Večernjem listu na hrabrosti! 
gl.urednik@vecernji.net"

Poslano, mada mislim da su mogli napisati i nešto više o sudjelovanju, tj. nesudjelovanju premijerke, a ne samo iskoristiti riječ premijerka za naslov. No i ovo je već nešto...

----------


## TinkiVinki

Bajs: *"Dajte mi pravo da budem roditelj!"*-apel novinarima da ne objave priču o MPO
To je izjavio jedan ministar nakon što je mrtav-hladan digao ruku za zakon o MPO i time tisućama parova onemogućio roditeljstvo!
A opravdanje je da to nije zakon iz njegovog resora, pa ga se i ne tiče! Prestrašno!  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Ovo mi je gore nego sve bljuzge Milinovića...

----------


## aenea

> "Ajmo cure, zahvale i pohvale Večernjem listu na hrabrosti! 
> gl.urednik@vecernji.net"
> 
> Poslano, mada mislim da su mogli napisati i nešto više o sudjelovanju, tj. nesudjelovanju premijerke, a ne samo iskoristiti riječ premijerka za naslov. No i ovo je već nešto...


Po meni je ovo jako puno. Kako stvari stoje, osigurali su si  da budu tuženi, a nisu morali. Ne zanosim se previše, znam da im je dobro i za tiražu, ali ipak smatram da je trebalo hrabrosti, a i da su mogli odabrati neko drugo poglavlje gdje će riskirati da budu tuženi..mislim da će ovaj članak mnogima bar malo otvoriti oči i vidjeti da nismo skupina nekih frikova koji lude bezveze. Iako rezultati online glasovanja o etičnosti postupka ministra bajsa (bajsa namjerno pišem malim slovima) govore da veliki broj ljudi smatra njegov postupak etičnim (lako je manipulirati time), hss je sam pokazao strah iznenadnom sjednicom i traženjem amandmana..e pa baš su se sad sjetili   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## aenea

ne sjednicu nego konferenciju za novinare..  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Gabi

Večernji list   :Naklon:   :Klap:  

I naslovnica, i 4-7 str....bravo. Jako dobro da je to izašlo baš danas kad HSS ima konferenciju za novinare, sigurno im neće nedostajati pitanja. 

A sad idem čitati.

----------


## Gabi

http://www.net.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/p...06.html?pos=n2

----------


## Biene

_U utorak su u Saboru na istu temu razgovarali Šeks, Hebrang i Jarnjak, pa se čini da ih je Milinović uspio pridobiti na svoju stranu._ 
Ne želim ni zamišljati kako je tekao razgovor trojice  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## aenea

> _U utorak su u Saboru na istu temu razgovarali Šeks, Hebrang i Jarnjak, pa se čini da ih je Milinović uspio pridobiti na svoju stranu._ 
> Ne želim ni zamišljati kako je tekao razgovor trojice


Uuuuuuu...ja već čitav taj razgovor imam u glavi!  :Laughing:

----------


## taca70

Ovakvom razvoju dogadaja se nisam smjela ni u snu nadati.Najbolje i jeste da se na kraju sami pokolju,kao stakori.
A Karmen moramo dici spomenik u znak zahvalnosti za sav trud koji je ulozila u borbi protiv ovih licemjera.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> A Karmen moramo dici spomenik u znak zahvalnosti za sav trud koji je ulozila u borbi protiv ovih licemjera.


Samo vi cure ustrajte i dobijte svoje bebice... Ja osobno ne vidim ljepšeg načina zahvale, a vjerujem ni Karmen, koja se toliko bori za vaše bebice   :Heart:

----------


## bublica3

poslala Večernjaku mail zahvale  :D 

Vidim da su danas puni mediji  :D  :D   :Klap:   :D  :D   :Klap:  

ajmo cure šaljite mailove  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## gričanka

> Bajs: *"Dajte mi pravo da budem roditelj!"*...


Baš...!!!! On od drugih zahtijeva nešto što sam nije u stanju pružiti... čak štoviše...uskratiti će..... ali on svoje pravo ima !!!!!!
Eh, kad bi postojali smajlići koji povraćaju, bio bi ih prepun forum!!!!

----------


## gupi51

Bajs-beskičmenjak i licemjer koji misli samo na svoju korist

Sramotno.

----------


## anamar

> taca70 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A Karmen moramo dici spomenik u znak zahvalnosti za sav trud koji je ulozila u borbi protiv ovih licemjera.
> 
> 
> Samo vi cure ustrajte i dobijte svoje bebice... Ja osobno ne vidim ljepšeg načina zahvale, a vjerujem ni Karmen, koja se toliko bori za vaše bebice


x

----------


## jogobela

> laky prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/zasto-smo-odlucili-objaviti-pricu-dvostrukim-kriterijima-ministra-clanak-4263
> 
> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/i-pre...on-clanak-4264
> 
> ako sam falila temu premjestajte  
> 
> ...


Poslano!   :Smile:

----------


## Maxime

I ja sam poslala zahvalu   :Wink:

----------


## bublica3

hi cure, dali su vas iz večernjeg pitali dopuštenje da objave vaš mail???

----------


## Aurora*

> hi cure, dali su vas iz večernjeg pitali dopuštenje da objave vaš mail???


 :Yes:

----------


## Ginger

jesu, dobili ga

----------


## luna1

IMAMO POTPORU HNS IZ KARLOVCA ŠALJEM DA VIDITE KAJ SU REKLI :D 

Pošalji
 IspišiKarlovac - Prijedlog novog zakona o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji je kontroverzan i konzervativan, te uskraćuje osnovna ustavna prava ljudima na liječenje i zaštitu zdravlja!
Čulo se na današnjoj pressici karlovačkog HNS-a, koji je najavio da će stranka u parlamentu predložiti amandmane.

'Ovim se zakonom znanost vraća u srednji vijek', kazao je predsjednik karlovačkog HNS-a Zlatko Grčić.

HNS će tražiti da se umjetna oplodnja omogući ženama bez obzira jesu li u braku ili izvanbračnoj zajednici, da se ukine pravo djeteta da s navršenih 18 godina ima uvid u to tko je bio donator genetskog materijala, te predlaže da se omogući oplodnja svih jajnih stanica koje se u jednom pokušaju izvade, a ne samo 3 kako predlaže zakon i da se omogući pohranjivanje preostalih jajnih stanica.

U slučaju donošenja zakona bez prihvaćanja amandmana, HNS najavljuje ustavnu tužbu za njegovo ukidanje.

Karlovčanke protiv 'tvrdog' Zakona o umjetnoj oplodnji
Novi zakon o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji ne sviđa se ni Karlovčankama.

'Ako se traži da bude porast rođene djece, onda bi na tome trebalo raditi više, a ne manje; To je sramota', kažu.

Smatraju i da je nedopustivo da se umjetna oplodnja i prilika za majčinstvo uskraćuje ženama koje nisu u braku.

'To je ograničavanje ljudskih sloboda, brak ili ne brak - o tome danas stvarno ne bismo trebali razgovarati na taj način; Ako je žena sposobna i ima mogućnosti i želi na takav način ostvariti trudnoću, ja to podržavam', dodaju.

Osim toga, ističu, i ovaj zakon je nešto o čemu bi se trebalo raspravljati tek nakon što se uspostavi dobra prevencija bolesti koje dovode do neplodnosti.

U Hrvatskoj 100.000 žena pokušava začeti uz pomoć medicinski potpomognute oplodnje.

----------


## bibi

Poslala mail  :Wink: 

A Cehok mi je bio profac na faksu, etiku mi je predavao i sjecam se da smo uvijek vodili na predavlanjima neke polemike...suppperrr je covjek :D

----------


## bublica3

dala sam dopuštenje da objave   :Yes:  samo da urodi plodom!    :Love:  



Ogorčena sam, ma pitam se koji su to ljudi??!! Koja je to raca?   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Gabi

> hi cure, dali su vas iz večernjeg pitali dopuštenje da objave vaš mail???


Da. Malo sam ostala  :shock:. Dopuštenje su naravno dobili   :Wink:  .

Sad nas bu Bajs sve tužil   :Evil or Very Mad:  .

 :Laughing:

----------


## gričanka

> hi cure, dali su vas iz večernjeg pitali dopuštenje da objave vaš mail???


I mene su pitali za dopuštenje, i naravno dobili ga!

----------


## aenea

> hi cure, dali su vas iz večernjeg pitali dopuštenje da objave vaš mail???


Jasno da su ga dobili.

----------


## pčelica2009

ja mislim da bi se sada trebale zahvaliti ženama iz HSS-a.Svaka im čast na ovome.U koalicijskoj su vladi a protiv su njihovog zakona.SVAKA ČAST I HVALA

----------


## ksena28

> ja mislim da bi se sada trebale zahvaliti ženama iz HSS-a.Svaka im čast na ovome.U koalicijskoj su vladi a protiv su njihovog zakona.SVAKA ČAST I HVALA


ja sam sigurna da ovo nije čin altruizma!

----------


## aenea

> pčelica2009 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja mislim da bi se sada trebale zahvaliti ženama iz HSS-a.Svaka im čast na ovome.U koalicijskoj su vladi a protiv su njihovog zakona.SVAKA ČAST I HVALA
> 
> 
> ja sam sigurna da ovo nije čin altruizma!


Potpis. Vi ako smatrate da bi to bilo u redu, slobodno. Ja ne mogu.

----------


## aenea

Čuj mene..slobodno..neko me pita  :Grin:  sorry..ja sam danas tako bijesna od svega toga, da mi je sve živo crvena krpa  :Grin:

----------


## pčelica2009

Pa ne,ono kužiš,ženske su u zadnji tren skužile da su polupale lončiće.Netko skuži prije a netko kasnije  :Grin:

----------


## aenea

> Pa ne,ono kužiš,ženske su u zadnji tren skužile da su polupale lončiće.Netko skuži prije a netko kasnije


I eto, baš se to poklopilo sa slučajom Bajs...a danima i tjednima svi mediji vrište o tome..oprosti..meni ne zvuči uvjerljivo.

----------


## pčelica2009

zato što si previše našpanana.Ne uzbuđuj se,pravda uvijek pobjeđuje-prije ili kasnije  :Kiss:

----------


## aenea

> zato što si previše našpanana.Ne uzbuđuj se,pravda uvijek pobjeđuje-prije ili kasnije


Jasna stvar je da će svatko od nas učiniti po svojoj savjesti. Zato i kažem neka svatko učini kako misli da je u redu. Našpanana jesam i to opasno, ali to ne znači da moram biti i naivna.

----------


## Kadauna

ajmo, bez osobnog tona da je netko našpanan..... danas je dan za slaviti, no IPAK UVIJEK MORAMO DOZVOLITI RAZLIČITA MIŠLJENJA....... ako netko ne želi i ne može napisati mail zahvale HSS-u onda je to ok. A tko kaže da svi moramo raditi sve. Evo ja isto neću napisati mail zahvale HSS-u jer je to meni isto farizejstvo...... ma ok što su reagirali ali su - gle slučaja - taj dan kad je izašla priča o Bajsu a nisu kad je Petirka imala svoje ispade, nisu reagirali kad su zapstupnici SDP-a, HNS-a i Cehok napustili Sabor, nisu reagirali sve ove dane između...... :?

----------


## aenea

Dodat ću još samo, da su i oni, kao i ostali dobili moj e-mail sa primjedbama na zakon i ni glasa od njih do sada..

----------


## cvijeta73

ma jedino logično objašnjenje koje se meni nameće je da zakon neće biti izglasan i da su žene direktno od šefa jože dobile znak da održe presicu i spase na neki način obraz stranke.

a zakon neće biti izglasan jer je hdz to odlučio - ne žene hss-a, ne joža friščić, nego hdz. 
zbog pritiska javnosti. 

eto, to je moja, optimistična verzija cijele priče.   :Grin:

----------


## laky

> bublica3 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> hi cure, dali su vas iz večernjeg pitali dopuštenje da objave vaš mail???


da i dobili ga   :Smile:  kao i ustupanje nase priče o trudnoći i nasih 13 smrzlića  :Smile:

----------


## bublica3

> Aurora* prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  bublica3 prvotno napisa
> ...



 :Love:

----------


## gupi51

sad je bilo na život uživo; gostovala je gđa iz žena HSS-a i iznjela svoje stavove, a telefonom se javio g. Čehok i ponovo rekao da je prtiv zakona, a novinar koji je napisao članak o Bajsu prisustvuje (ili čeka pred vladom, nisam baš dobro skužila) sjednici vlade i koalicijskih partnera gjde se raspravlja o zakonu o MPO i kaže da su velike šanse da bude povučen iz procedure, a ako HSS glasa protiv neće biti ni usvojen.
Jeeeeee!!!!!!!
 :D  :D  :D

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Ajoj, ne znam više gdje pišem   :Grin:  

Na RTL-u je Zakon o MPO bio udarna vijest, Bajsa su doslovno ispljuvali, a za žene HSS-a su onako usput dodali, javile su se baš danas  :Rolling Eyes:  
Ma OK, ja ni ne znam što znači biti _našpanan_, ali i ovo mi je ustvari još jedan veeeeeliki minus za HSS, opet se licemjerno javljaju, kao da da mi smo oduvijek bili pritiv. Da, da, a mi smo glupi   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Jeste skontali  :Smile: 
pritiv - protiv
kao _oni_ su uvijek bili protiv (mi i jesmo)

----------


## bublica3

:D  :D  :D

----------


## Gabi

Ajme cure, kod mene danas takav mišung osjećaja... uzbuđenje, bijes, sreća, ponos,...ma ne znam ni sama više kak se osijećam. 
Za nas je u ovom trenu dobro da se HSS probudio...ali gdje su bili do sad?!?
Ako nekome treba zahvaliti onda su to prvenstveno Rode, oporba,  ali  i mi same.

A i Kosorica me iznenadila. Jeste vidjele na RTL-ovim vijestima kako je Milinović lud  :D ... propada mu još jedan zakon.

...a za Bajsa na RTL-ovom teletekstu piše Baj(s), Baj(s) čovječe   :Grin:

----------


## Kadauna

> Baj(s), Baj(s) čovječe



joj Gabice   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## marta26

cure, sve upuceuje da se zakon nece izglasati, ali nemojte se tako brzo veseliti, jos nije gotovo, vidjeti cemo sutra

----------


## sretna35

ja svakako mislim da smo puno postigli uz veliku, veliku pomoć medija i da ima razloga za slalje, a razvoj situacije upućuje na to da će razloga za slavlje biti još i više  :D  :D 

moš mislit' pravo na privatnost, g. Bajs izabrali ste visoku državničku funkciju, da ste bilo gdje u svijetu bili bi pod povećanom paskom novinara

----------


## martina123

> Baj(s), Baj(s) čovječe
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> joj Gabice


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Curke, ajmo o Baj(su) tam na njegovom topicu!!!!!!!! Da se i opet sve ne pogubi...

----------


## pino

Kako mi je drago da je Hrvatska ipak normalna zemlja! Kako god on bio dvolican, i meni ga je zao sto ce svoju MPO curicu docekat na ovaj nacin, ali covjece, ako si ministar, trebao bi osjecat socijalnu odgovornost. 

Ali pitanje sta ce dalje bit? Milinovic se dogovara s Kosoricom kako zakon treba izgledat - a da li ONA ima ikakvog pojma sto je prihvatljivo, a sto nije?

----------


## martina123

> Ali pitanje sta ce dalje bit? Milinovic se dogovara s Kosoricom kako zakon treba izgledat - a da li ONA ima ikakvog pojma sto je prihvatljivo, a sto nije?


Mislim da da, ali kao sto uvijek kazem - ovisno koji val interesa zapljusne tako ce politicari i plivati.
Pa tako i ona i HSS dragice, i  HSLS itd, itd, itd....

----------


## TinkiVinki

Baš gledam dnevni red sjednice za sutra i ne vidim "našu" točku...
Ili nisam skužila od tolikog popisa ili su je već maknuli...  :Wink:

----------


## ivarica

> Baš gledam dnevni red sjednice za sutra i ne vidim "našu" točku...
> Ili nisam skužila od tolikog popisa ili su je već maknuli...


nisi skuzila
skrolaj do 17. edit. lipnja!!, tamo je 3. tocka

----------


## Imga

Trebala bi biti pod 3)
bar su tako bili najavili

----------


## TinkiVinki

Sorry, od silnog skrolanja danas više ne vidim ništa...  :Grin:

----------


## Imga

> Dana 17. lipnja 2009. dnevni red dopunjen je točkama: 
>    1.   PRIJEDLOG ZAKONA O IZMJENAMA I DOPUNAMA ZAKONA O IZVRŠAVANJU KAZNE ZATVORA, S KONAČNIM PRIJEDLOGOM ZAKONA, hitni postupak, prvo i drugo čitanje, P.Z.E. br. 372; 
>     Rasprava je zaključena 30. lipnja 2009.
> Zakon je donesen na 11. sjednici 3. srpnja 2009. (jednoglasno, 98 glasova "za"). 
> 
>    2.   PRIJEDLOG ZAKONA O IZMJENAMA I DOPUNAMA ZAKONA O MIRENJU, S KONAČNIM PRIJEDLOGOM ZAKONA, hitni postupak, prvo i drugo čitanje, P.Z.E. br. 371; 
>     Rasprava je zaključena 24. lipnja 2009.
> Zakon je donesen na 11. sjednici 24. lipnja 2009. (98 glasova "za", 2 "suzdržana"). 
> 
> ...


Što znači to "rasprava je zaključena"?
zauvijek ili...

----------


## aenea

Da li će se ponovo glasati za amandmane? Toga se bojim..da prihvate nešto tek toliko, kao kompromis da bi kupili glasove i onda.. :/

----------


## TinkiVinki

O amandmanima se više ne može raspravljati.
Sutra se ili provodi glasovanje o konačnom prijedlogu zakona ili se točka skida s dnevnog reda i zakon ide na doradu bez izglasavanja.
Sad čitam da će se navodno provesti glasovanje, ali da zakon neće proći, tek toliko da se kao zadovolji ona forma o onoj priči o zatvaranju poglavlja za pristup EU...
Mada nekako ne vjerujem u to... Kao da ispadne da su se oni borili za zakon, al nije prošao, ali da i na tom pokušaju dobiju bodove... Ma nekako su mi to gluposti... 
Osim toga, pa ovo je jedno malo sporedno poglavlje pored stotinu drugih važnih koja se ne zatvaraju...a i ne mogu jer smo i tak u blokadi... Bezvezare...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## pčelica2009

cure,ne mogu vjerovati,ali ono o zahvali je trebalo zvučati ironično,i nisam aneu vrijeđala što sam napisala da je našpanana-pa svi smo-ok,možda sam ja u krivu jer nije ni mjesto ni vrijeme za ironiju,ali mislim da smo se itekako pokazale i da pravda,kao što sam i napisala anei uvijek pobjeđuje.I evo,šaljem ti još i   :Kiss:   i  :Love:   i svašta.Nemojte tako krivo tumačiti-evo-neću više biti ironična-dajem javno obećanje

----------


## amyx

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...8316430&ref=nf

Nadam se da će nakon sutrašnjeg glasanje sve naslovnice dnevnih novina izgledati ovako(malo se igram na kompu)  :Grin:

----------


## Lorien

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/pao-s...ji-clanak-4371

ovo je najnovije na stranici večernjaka! živi bili pa vidjeli!!!!

----------


## Andro-gen

cure, isprika - možda je već bilo rečeno negdje, ali previše je toga napisano i ne mogu sve slijediti.

ne mogu da se ne zahvalim curama iz srbije za svesrdnu pomoć!
slučajno sam upućen u njihove rekaciju i aktivnosti koje su poduzeli nama u korist i kao podršku da sam naprosto... iznenađen&beztekstan.
budite uvjerene da je dosta mailova (i telefonskih poziva!) bilo od tamo.

hvala svim curama sa http://kutak.forumotion.com/

----------


## aenea

> cure,ne mogu vjerovati,ali ono o zahvali je trebalo zvučati ironično,i nisam aneu vrijeđala što sam napisala da je našpanana-pa svi smo-ok,možda sam ja u krivu jer nije ni mjesto ni vrijeme za ironiju,ali mislim da smo se itekako pokazale i da pravda,kao što sam i napisala anei uvijek pobjeđuje.I evo,šaljem ti još i    i   i svašta.Nemojte tako krivo tumačiti-evo-neću više biti ironična-dajem javno obećanje


Imaš pravo biti kakva hoćeš i to je skroz u redu. Sve pet. Oprosti ako sam te krivo shvatila, ali nevezano na tvoj post, izrekla bih taj stav  :Wink:

----------


## aenea

> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/pao-sporni-milinovicev-zakon-umjetnoj-oplodnji-clanak-4371
> 
> ovo je najnovije na stranici večernjaka! živi bili pa vidjeli!!!!


Ma meni je to skroz mutno.. :/ 
po ovome, prolazi samo amandman za nevjenčane parove i takav ide u izglasavanje..pa ko živ ko mrtav..hm..niš mi se to ne sviđa  :Grin:

----------


## maca2

Mene je sve strah da će na kraju ispasti tako da će dozvoliti oplodnju u izvanbračnoj zajednici, a zabrana zamrzavanja i ograničenje na oplodnju 3 zametka će proći.
Tako ispada da su ipak negdje popustili i bili liberalni a zapravo nisu napravili gotovo ništa, po meni je zabrana kriotransfera i ograničenje na 3 js za oplodnju puno gore od diskriminacije nevjenčanih - ovo bi im i tako palo na ustavnom sudu i ne bi nikada moglo proći. Sve mi ovo smrdi na mazanje očiju javnosti, kao da su namjerno stavili ovu nebulozu o vjenčanim/izvanbračnim samo da bi je povukli nakon vike u javnosti a prošli bi ovi prijedlozi koji su u konačnici puno,puno lošiji po nas.
Nadam se da nisam u pravu...  :Sad:

----------


## lisa84

> HNS će tražiti da se umjetna oplodnja........te predlaže da se omogući oplodnja svih jajnih stanica koje se u jednom pokušaju izvade, a ne samo 3 kako predlaže zakon i da se omogući pohranjivanje preostalih jajnih stanica.


Onda valjda pohranjivanje preostalih embrija (a ne JS).  :?

----------


## lisa84

> cure, isprika - možda je već bilo rečeno negdje, ali previše je toga napisano i ne mogu sve slijediti.
> 
> ne mogu da se ne zahvalim curama iz srbije za svesrdnu pomoć!
> slučajno sam upućen u njihove rekaciju i aktivnosti koje su poduzeli nama u korist i kao podršku da sam naprosto... iznenađen&beztekstan.
> budite uvjerene da je dosta mailova (i telefonskih poziva!) bilo od tamo.
> 
> hvala svim curama sa http://kutak.forumotion.com/


Zahvaljujem i ja. I njima i svima (za koje znamo i za koje ne znamo ) koji su se na bilo koji način angažirali u borbi protiv ovog Zakona.   :Kiss:

----------


## Robert

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-oplodnju.html

Brak nije uvjet za umjetnu oplodnju

Datum objave:
16.07.2009 22:00 
Autor: Hina

Vlada je na telefonskoj sjednici večeras izglasala i u Hrvatski sabor uputila amandman na prijedlog zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji kojim bi se i izvanbračnim zajednicama omogućilo da pristupe medicinskoj oplodnji 
Sabor bi o tom amandmanu trebao raspravljati na sutrašnjoj sjednici, a prethodno je nekoliko vladajućih koalicijskih partnera najavilo da neće podržati prijedlog zakona u sadašnjem obliku. Prijedlogom se, naime, izvanbračnim zajednicama onemogućava medicinski potpomognuta oplodnja.

'Upravo je održana telefonska sjednica vlade na kojoj smo se dogovorili oko amandmana vlade koji je poslan Hrvatskome saboru', rekla je premijerka Jadranka Kosor novinarima na izlasku iz vlade, gdje je prethodno više od dva sata trajao sastanak koalicijskih partnera o trećem rebalansu proračuna.

'Amandman se odnosi na izvanbračne zajednice i govori da se taj postupak može omogućiti i onim parovima, svakako muškarcu i ženi, koji žive u takvoj zajednici tri ili više godina, što moraju dokazati u izvanparničnom postupku. Ili manje (od tri godine), ako je u toj zajednici već rođeno dijete', rekla je Kosor.

Na upit novinara kako se osjeća budući da je prilikom predstavljanja zakona u Saboru bio protiv takve odredbe, ministar zdravstva Darko Milinović rekao je kako je sretan što je pronađen modalitet koji će 'omogućiti što stabilniju zajednicu kako bi dijete bilo što sigurnije da će biti odgajano uz oba roditelja'.

'Našli smo taj modalitet i sretan sam zbog toga. Našli smo modalitet izvanbračne zajednice, neudate žene i neoženjenog muškarca koji u izvanparničnom postupku moraju dokazati da žive u toj izvanbračnoj zajednici. Dakle, formaliziramo je i onda mogu pristupiti medicinskoj oplodnji. Ali, ja očekujem da će na ovaj način porasti broj brakova', rekao je ministar.

Prethodno su, nakon završetka sastanka koalicijskih partnera i prije telefonske sjednice vlade, čelnik HSS-a Josip Friščić i čelnica HSLS-a Đurđa Adlešič najavili da neće podržati zakon.

Friščić je naglasio da je 12.000 žena iz udruge žena HSS-a predložilo da se ne glasuje za taj zakon, te najavio da će takav prijedlog iznijeti na sastanku Kluba HSS-a, koji će se održati sutra u 9 sati, uoči sjednice Sabora. 'Predložit ću da mi ne podržimo zakon u ovom obliku', rekao je Friščić novinarima na izlasku iz Vlade. Adlešič je rekla kako HSLS 'sigurno neće podržati zakon takav kakav je predložen'.

----------


## Kadauna

Što god ovo sad značilo - čitam i interpretiram, smišljam scenarije. 


HSS (evo aleluja DANAS) ali i HSLS su jako negodovali zbog upravo premise u zakonu da samo vjenčani partneri mogu u postupak potpomognute oplodnje. Evo - Vlada je to očito prihvatila i sad će i nevjenčani parovi moći na MPO (thanks God) ali što je s ostalim stvarima!? 


Nadam se da sutra neće biti koalicijskih partnera koji će upravo zbog gore navedenog popuštanja HDZ-a ipak dići rukicu za ovaj i dalje preridikulan zakon.

----------


## ksena28

taman kad sam krenula misliti da je gotovo - OVO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nisu normalni, majke mi! *SVI TREBAJU DAT OSTAVKU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad:   :Rolling Eyes:   :/

----------


## amyx

a 3 js, a zamrzavanje  :?  :?  :?

----------


## Robert

> 'Amandman se odnosi na izvanbračne zajednice i govori da se taj postupak može omogućiti i onim parovima, svakako muškarcu i ženi, koji žive u takvoj zajednici tri ili više godina, što moraju dokazati u izvanparničnom postupku. Ili manje (od tri godine), ako je u toj zajednici već rođeno dijete', rekla je Kosor.
> 
> Na upit novinara kako se osjeća budući da je prilikom predstavljanja zakona u Saboru bio protiv takve odredbe, ministar zdravstva Darko Milinović rekao je kako je sretan što je pronađen modalitet koji će 'omogućiti što stabilniju zajednicu kako bi dijete bilo što sigurnije da će biti odgajano uz oba roditelja'.
> 
> 'Našli smo taj modalitet i sretan sam zbog toga. Našli smo modalitet izvanbračne zajednice, neudate žene i neoženjenog muškarca koji u izvanparničnom postupku moraju dokazati da žive u toj izvanbračnoj zajednici. Dakle, formaliziramo je i onda mogu pristupiti medicinskoj oplodnji. Ali, ja očekujem da će na ovaj način porasti broj brakova', rekao je ministar.


I sada čekajuči naše sudove gdje izvanparnički postupak traje 3 godine i poslije sve te njihove razne komisije skoro pa da je isto da su zabranili IVF nevjenčanim parovima.

I poslije on sam govori da če time porasti broj brakova-ono bolje ne komentirati tu rečenicu.
Neko te tjera da se udaš-oženiš da bi mogao imati dijete s partnerom koga voliš? Ne hvala

A o krioprezervaciji ni riječi ???

Ma treba ih još više pretisnut sada kada su počeli popuštati!!!

----------


## taca70

Ljudi moji,ima li kraja ovoj agoniji???Nisam mogla ni slutiti da cemo  ovako sve zatalasati ali sada se stvarno vise ne zna tko pije a tko placa.

----------


## gupi51

Ajme mene je tek sad stvarno strah. Od početka sam se bojala ovoga. S ovime će javnosti zamazati oči i gle-prođe onaj dio koji je bitan, oplodnja 3 js i zamrzavanje, tj nezamrzavanje. Nadajmo se zdravom razumu oporbe.

----------


## Kadauna

odoh sad pisati HSS-u i podsjetiti ih što je danas rekao Friščić: da će predložiti da zastupnici HSS-a takav zakon NE prihvate!

----------


## gupi51

Koja je ono adresa od HSS-a. Idem i ja pisati.

----------


## taca70

Ovo s HSS-om danas je neka politicka smicalica,samo sto moj mali mozak ne moze dokuciti kakva. :? Sve mi nesto smrducka,zasto su se bas sada javile...

----------


## amyx

dajte adresu hss-a da i ja pišem, čisto da ih podsjetimo da nije jedini problem u zakonu vanbračna zajednica

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Ovo je prestrašno.
ZAUSTAVITE ZEMLJU, SILAZIM !!!
Ovo je samo dimna zavjesa.
"Vidi kako smo dobri?"
A jajne stanice, a zamrzavanje???
Sad je bio na RTLu Milinović sa Kosoricom, cerio se od uha do uha.
Ma fuj...

----------


## pak

> Ajme mene je tek sad stvarno strah. Od početka sam se bojala ovoga. S ovime će javnosti zamazati oči i gle-prođe onaj dio koji je bitan, oplodnja 3 js i zamrzavanje, tj nezamrzavanje. Nadajmo se zdravom razumu oporbe.


upravo tako sve ovo mi izgleda kao unaprijed smišljen scenarij,predlože užasan zakon, onda se mi bunimo,oni čvrsto guraju svoj stav i u zadnjim minutama pred izglasavanje ˝˝popuštaju˝˝ pred nečim što su i unaprijed znali da neče proči  dok ono najbitnije ostaje nepromijenjeno i tako zamažu oči javnosti i još izlaze iz cijele priče kao pozitivci.ma nadam se da se varam ali u glavi mi se vrti baš takav film

----------


## amyx

> Ovo je prestrašno.
> ZAUSTAVITE ZEMLJU, SILAZIM !!!
> Ovo je samo dimna zavjesa.
> "Vidi kako smo dobri?"
> A jajne stanice, a zamrzavanje???
> Sad je bio na RTLu Milinović sa Kosoricom, cerio se od uha do uha.
> *Ma fuj...*


*
XXX*

----------


## Kadauna

evo ovdje imate dosta adresa HSS-a:

http://www.hss.hr/tajnistvo.php

ali ne zaboravite poslati mail na klub HSS-a, dakle zastupnike HSS-a u Saboru:


klubhss@sabor.hr

----------


## gupi51

Koja grozna iscerena faca   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Sick:  
bolesno.

----------


## fjora

> gupi51 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ajme mene je tek sad stvarno strah. Od početka sam se bojala ovoga. S ovime će javnosti zamazati oči i gle-prođe onaj dio koji je bitan, oplodnja 3 js i zamrzavanje, tj nezamrzavanje. Nadajmo se zdravom razumu oporbe.
> 
> 
> upravo tako sve ovo mi izgleda kao unaprijed smišljen scenarij,predlože užasan zakon, onda se mi bunimo,oni čvrsto guraju svoj stav i u zadnjim minutama pred izglasavanje ˝˝popuštaju˝˝ pred nečim što su i unaprijed znali da neče proči  dok ono najbitnije ostaje nepromijenjeno i tako zamažu oči javnosti i još izlaze iz cijele priče kao pozitivci.ma nadam se da se varam ali u glavi mi se vrti baš takav film


meni isto smrdai da će tako ispasti   :Sad:

----------


## apricot

imate li još snage za sutra nešto poduzeti?

----------


## gupi51

Nemojmo zaboraviti na HSLS. I njima je glavni faktor protiv ovog zakona bila odredba o izvanbračnim zajednicama

----------


## aenea

> imate li još snage za sutra nešto poduzeti?


ako ne moram biti fizički prisutna i stalno online..imam  :Sad:  imam ja volje za fajt, samo bojim se da do sutra stvarno ne možemo ništa postići..osim možda još pokoji mejl..nisam ih u životu napisala koliko od kad traje ovo, ali pisat ću i 5 puta više..

----------


## aenea

Ako su u Italiji uspjelil srušiti 3 stanice na Ustavnom sudu, moramo probati i mi..ne smijemo ni u ludilu stati bez obzira na sutrašnji ishod..

----------


## Kadauna

ja jesam i sigurna sam da nas ima još, no kasno je i nisu na netu.

----------


## ksena28

molotovljeve koktele?

----------


## apricot

možda će trebati na ho-ruk.
nadam se da imate brojeve telefona jedne od drugih...

----------


## Pinky

> HSS (evo aleluja DANAS) ali i HSLS su jako negodovali zbog upravo premise u zakonu da samo vjenčani partneri mogu u postupak potpomognute oplodnje. Evo - Vlada je to očito prihvatila i sad će i nevjenčani parovi moći na MPO (thanks God) ali što je s ostalim stvarima!?


zbog ovog gore navedenog se ja nicemu ne nadam. boze daj da se varam

----------


## Kadauna

Apricot,vjerujem da bismo se mogle dogovoriti i složiti i skupiti..... Ima li ideja?

----------


## aenea

Cure, ja sutra fizički ne mogu biti prisutna nikako  :Crying or Very sad:  od 12 sam ziher na mejlu s posla..isprekidano, ali ovi moji moraju imati još bar sutra razumijevanja..moj broj nema nitko od vas, ali pošaljem, nije bed.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Mene ovoga bilo strah od početka, kako sam već negdje i napisala (pogubila sam se po ovim temama malo).
Dakle, da usvoje neki ne tako bitan amandman (oprostite svi koji se volite bez papira), a prođu 3 jajne stanice, zabrana zamrzavanja, povjerenstvo za MPO i odbijanje liječenja ako se vašem dr. to ne sviđa... Strašno, strašno, strašno
Što ćemo sad? Opet pisat mailove?

I da, koje odvratne nacerene face, ona sirovina Milinović i ona babetina Kosor, a Bajs, ljiga od čovjeka. Došlo mi je povratiti (stvarno nam stvarno fali smajlićkojipovraća). Nisam u životu pogledala ovoliko Vijesti i Dnevnika, a sad znam koliko mi je to bila pametna odluka. Muka mi je od ovih faca koje nam kroje pravdu, fuj fuj fuj (i opet smajlićkojipovraća)

----------


## pino

ja imam 87 email adresa, sta da im pisem?

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Moj broj je imala Mukica, slala sam joj ga na pp, a i na onoj sam listi od Pino. Ako treba šaljem broj, mail šta god, tu sam (dobro, ne mogu s dna države doći do Sabora, ali i bolje, za dio zastupnika)

----------


## taca70

Postavlja se pitanje kakva je procedura u ovakvim slucajevima i mogu li oni taj amandman odmah sutra proturiti ili se izglasava prijedlog ovakav kakav je sada.

----------


## apricot

> ja imam 87 email adresa, sta da im pisem?


čekaj

----------


## aenea

Mislim da je od izuzetne važnosti (ne mislim nego sam sigurna) slati mejlove Večernjem listu. Po meni su pokazali izuzetno veliku hrabrost sa objavom tog članka. Svakako ih trebamo upoznati sa ostalim zamkama ove sprdačine od zakona (cijelo vrijeme vrištim o onom članku koji pobija Hipokratovu zakletvu i koji nam može stravično puno nereda unijeti). Mislim da ako sad ne pokažemo koliko to što su učinili znači, I ZA BUDUĆE GRAĐANSKE INICIJATIVE, propustit ćemo veliku priliku da "nas podrže" u budućnosti. Kasnije, sada je za to kasno jer ima hitnijih stvari, pisati im o predrasudama s kojima se susrećemo.

----------


## pino

Mogu ja pitat ljude na email listi za telefonske brojeve i slat SMS-ove
samo kakva je akcija???

----------


## aenea

Osjećam se naivnije od francuske sobarice što sam uopće pomislila da su bar malo došli pameti  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Kadauna

ekipa iz Roda....... Stvarno Vam se nikada nisam zahvalila javno za sav angažman  HVALA i stvarno uz vas se osjećam kao Amazonka  8)

----------


## ksena28

> ekipa iz Roda....... Stvarno Vam se nikada nisam zahvalila javno za sav angažman  HVALA i stvarno uz vas se osjećam kao Amazonka  8)


BEZ VAS NE BI BILO NAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hvala!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## aenea

Pripremiti reagiranja za medije ili ih poslati čak i prije izglasavanja? U smislu...što se u biti zaista desilo i na čemu smo ostali ako se usvoji zakon samo sa amandmanom o izvanbračnim zajednicama. Što mislite?

----------


## apricot

mante sada to
zbijajte redove
radite mailing liste prijatelja, poznatih i polupoznatih...

----------


## ivarica

> Pripremiti reagiranja za medije ili ih poslati čak i prije izglasavanja? U smislu...što se u biti zaista desilo i na čemu smo ostali ako se usvoji zakon samo sa amandmanom o izvanbračnim zajednicama. Što mislite?


na ovom radimo

----------


## gupi51

> aenea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pripremiti reagiranja za medije ili ih poslati čak i prije izglasavanja? U smislu...što se u biti zaista desilo i na čemu smo ostali ako se usvoji zakon samo sa amandmanom o izvanbračnim zajednicama. Što mislite?
> 
> 
> na ovom radimo


Slažem se.


Pliz dajte adresu HSLS-a, poslala sam mail na klubhsls@sabor.hr pa mi se mail vratio

----------


## aenea

> aenea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pripremiti reagiranja za medije ili ih poslati čak i prije izglasavanja? U smislu...što se u biti zaista desilo i na čemu smo ostali ako se usvoji zakon samo sa amandmanom o izvanbračnim zajednicama. Što mislite?
> 
> 
> na ovom radimo


Možda stvarno brijem..al sam opsjednuta člankom 38. (razmišljam da i nick promijenim u to  :Rolling Eyes:  ) Liječnici kojima će država zakonski odobriti kršenje Hipokratove zakletve..

----------


## amyx

čini mi se da to sve ode k vragu jer su se sad svi primili vanbračne zajednice i sve super   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Kadauna

AMYX, 
ne odustaj ovako olako kolegice iz mog kraja   :Kiss:

----------


## Ginger

loše, jako loše nam se piše...
politika je kur*a, to je danas dokazano
jedna velika predstava za javnost
a hss - ma fuj

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Evo na vijestima Nove Tv kažu - potres u vladajućoj koaliciji - HSS srušio HDZ-ov zakon o MPO.
Šta sad? Ali evo, HSS definitvno ne glasa za zakon, potvrdio sam Friščić. Znači li to da zakon pada?
Ma nije mi uopće bitno tko, samo da ga se ruši.

----------


## Biene

> aenea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pripremiti reagiranja za medije ili ih poslati čak i prije izglasavanja? U smislu...što se u biti zaista desilo i na čemu smo ostali ako se usvoji zakon samo sa amandmanom o izvanbračnim zajednicama. Što mislite?
> 
> 
> na ovom radimo


Pišemo ponovno mailove klubovima zastupnika i podsjećamo na bitnost neograničavanja oplodnje samo na 3 js i dozvolu zamrzavanja embrija?

----------


## aenea

MORA postojati način, ako (ili kad) se ovako loš zakon donese sutra, da ga kasnije rušimo. MORA postojati.

----------


## aenea

> ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  aenea prvotno napisa
> ...


Pišemo. Ne gubimo ništa time. Možemo samo dobiti.

----------


## martina123

> MORA postojati način, ako (ili kad) se ovako loš zakon donese sutra, da ga kasnije rušimo. MORA postojati.


MORA , nekako MORA!.. 

Jer, ovo je samo jedna velika obmana mase...
Nekako sutra trebamo javno odgvoriti - hitno!

----------


## Pcelica Mara

A Zakon nazivaju test snage Jadranke Kosor, tj. Jadre vs Lički međed - psa tko je jači   :Sad:  
Ajme ljudi, na kraju se opet ništa ne zna, na kraju baš HSS tupi o zamrzavanju...
A 3 js. , povjerenstvo, kršenje liječničke zakletve???

----------


## martina123

Bolje da nisu dozvolili nevjencanim parovima, a odobrili zamrzavanje embrija... 

 :Sad:  

Sto cemo cure?

----------


## gupi51

Ja već poslala mailove ali mi se iz kluba HSLS vratio. 

Pliz, tko ima adresew neka sad još jednom stavi ovdje da nam je svima pri ruci

----------


## apricot

kukati nećemo   :Grin:

----------


## gričanka

> ...Možda stvarno brijem..al sam opsjednuta člankom 38. (razmišljam da i nick promijenim u to  ) *Liječnici kojima će država zakonski odobriti kršenje Hipokratove zakletve.*.


Ovo boldano, kao i nedefinicija povjerenstava koje donose procjenu sposobnosti kandidata za MPO smeta mnogo više od statusa zajednice ....

----------


## andream

bojala sam se cijelo vrijeme ovog scenarija, da ukinu samo pravo za parove u braku. to sam i prognozirala da će se dogoditi jer je koalicija sama po sebi takva da se jednostavno trebalo odustati od ovog zahtjeva. I to je učinjeno upravo da se zamagle onda svi drugi faktori... 
jako se bojim da sutra zakon prođe, tim više jer je danas 5 do 12 ovako dogovoreno. da je prolongiran za jesen, vjerojatno se ne bi ni dirao i išlo bi se u neotvorenom paketu dalje do donošenja novog zakona.   :Sad:

----------


## amyx

poslala mail u hss

----------


## andream

osim toga mislim da se tim amandmanom ljudi koji nisu u braku još i ponižavaju jer  stoji da "oni parovi koji žive u izvanbračnoj zajednici tri ili više godina, moraju to dokazati u izvanparničnom postupku".
Sramotno! Ovo nije čak niti kompromis   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## gupi51

> osim toga mislim da se tim amandmanom ljudi koji nisu u braku još i ponižavaju jer  stoji da "oni parovi koji žive u izvanbračnoj zajednici tri ili više godina, moraju to dokazati u izvanparničnom postupku".
> Sramotno! Ovo nije čak niti kompromis




*Xx*

----------


## martina123

> kukati nećemo


Naravno!
Ok cure, hocete se vi cure iz Zagreba nekako probati sakupiti ispred Sabora i dijeliti letke Lazi i istine o MPO pa da pozovemo jos novinare, pogotovo one novinare koji su vec objavljivali tekstove (Vecernji, 24, RTl i drg..)..
*
Gdje mi je Ksena???*

----------


## andream

I nejasno mi je kako Đurđa može reći da je amandmanom "učinjen veliki pomak i da je to sada sasvim drugi zakon?!"
I ovo mi se čini da je samo u službi (liberalne) politike i stranke, u stilu kao ovaj dio će bar ljudi razumjeti.
Odoh sad opet uzrujana na spavanje, muka mi je od ovih čitanja gluposti   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ksena28

tu sam... ja dolazim, ali bojim se

----------


## gupi51

> ja imam 87 email adresa, sta da im pisem?



Mislim da sada treba igrati na emocije i pokoju činjenicu dodati

----------


## martina123

> tu sam... ja dolazim, ali bojim se


Hej draga ...   :Love:  

Cega se bojis? 

Reci,  s obzirom na svoje kontakte sa novinarima, bi mogla nekaj srediti ujutro, da se prosiri rijec?
Ili sto mislis, da sada nazovemo redakcije RTL-a, HRT-a itd...?
Sa nekim odgovorom- JAVNIM PISMOM?

----------


## bublica3

cure kome da šaljemo? Ja sam istrošena, više ne znam šta da pišem  :?

----------


## gupi51

> cure kome da šaljemo? Ja sam istrošena, više ne znam šta da pišem  :?


Ja poslala HSS-u i HSLS-u. Mislim da su nam oni sada najbitniji. Poslat ću i na SDSS da ih podsjetim da se ne predomisle.

----------


## gričanka

I meni je nekako izgledalo da se sve prelagano okreće u našu korist.
Već sam se opustila kad na TTXu vidim kako su donijeli amandman na *TELEFONSKOJ  SJEDNICI*  .   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:           O tako važnom i delikatnom Zakonu se raspravlja putem telefona (ipak je riječ o nastanku novog života) kao da se dogovaraju za otići na kofi!!!
Majčice draga, skoro sam infarkt doživjela!!!!
A što mislite, možda ovaj ustupak-amandman ima veze s Baj Baj Bajsom?
Onda si ipak može zadržati fotelju ako ne krši predstojeći Zakon i ne može ga se prozvati licemjerom ako digne ruku ZA !!!?????? :? 
Naravno ovo nije moje mišljenje, ali ga oni ipak malo žele pokriti?  :?   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ksena28

> ksena28 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> tu sam... ja dolazim, ali bojim se
> 
> 
> Hej draga ...   
> 
> Cega se bojis? 
> ...


svi oni bez brige čitaju forum, a i ne samo oni... vidjet će. može se slat priopćenje, ali i proširiti vijest sutra - nema beda to...... ja sam u depri   :Sad:  pa nisam ni sama pametna

----------


## Andro-gen

> a 3 js, a zamrzavanje  :?  :?  :?


mislim da imamo idiote u vladi. nije im se dalo čitat, nešto prepravili da imaju reći da su se dogovorili.

zakon ne valja ako nije cjelovit!!!!!!!!
pa riješili su samo dio problema. što je sa smrzvanjem?????? eeeeeeeeeeej!!!!!!!!!!!!!
osnovu zakona ni dotakli.
oni malo ofarbali vrata, a temelje tko j..e.

no comment!

----------


## gupi51

Ksena pliz nemoj biti u depri. Nemamo sad vremena za to. 
Sad je vrijeme za borbu, a kad usvoje zakon imat ćemo vremena biti u bedu.

----------


## aenea

> Ksena pliz nemoj biti u depri. Nemamo sad vremena za to. 
> Sad je vrijeme za borbu, a kad usvoje zakon imat ćemo vremena biti u bedu.


Krivo. MORAT ćemo pronaći način za srušiti ga.

----------


## martina123

*ksena.*.. ajd navrati tam na drugi topic gdje pisemo o sutrasnjoj sjednici..   :Love:

----------


## gupi51

> gupi51 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ksena pliz nemoj biti u depri. Nemamo sad vremena za to. 
> Sad je vrijeme za borbu, a kad usvoje zakon imat ćemo vremena biti u bedu.
> 
> 
> Krivo. MORAT ćemo pronaći način za srušiti ga.



Ma naravno. Pokušavam dignuti moral. Ja se ne predajem.   :Love:

----------


## Maya&Leon

Slušam jutros radio i poskoči mi srce kada su spomenuli "popuštanje" u vezi Zakona o MPO kad onoooooooooo  :? 

 :Mad:   sam

Gdje treba puhati još balona da netko od vladajuće garniture uključi srce (i mozak)   :Rolling Eyes:   ?????????????

----------


## Nika

> 'Našli smo taj modalitet i sretan sam zbog toga. Našli smo modalitet izvanbračne zajednice, neudate žene i neoženjenog muškarca koji u izvanparničnom postupku moraju dokazati da žive u toj izvanbračnoj zajednici. Dakle, formaliziramo je i onda mogu pristupiti medicinskoj oplodnji. Ali, ja očekujem da će na ovaj način porasti broj brakova', rekao je ministar.



Zaista sam ljuta na sebe jer sam pomislila da ce se zaista nesto dogoditi u tim glavam, a onda nam bace ovakvu pljusku.

Kako spavaju ti ljudi!?

----------


## pčelica2009

ja mislim da su oni skužili da će pasti na Ustavnom sudu zbog tog amandmana-tj.to je čisto kršenje ljudskih prava i diskriminacija.Zato su to i ispravili.Ja se bojim da u ostalu problematiku neće ni dirnuti-ni HSS ni HDZ-i na taj način će pokušati provući zakon sa tim izmjenjenim amandmanom.Ljudi koji opet ne kuže i koji nisu u ovoj problematici-mislit će:"Vidiš kako su dobri,ipak su im to dozvolili",a bitno su gurnuli u drugi plan.To je ono-vuk sit,a ovce plaču od jada.Ne treba nam taj izdvojeni amandman,trebaju nam amandmani u cjelosti.Pa nismo mi glupe.

----------


## malaplava

kao sam tužna ...tako se grozno osjećam ne mogu vjerovati da je prošao Zakon...

----------


## vikki

> osim toga mislim da se tim amandmanom ljudi koji nisu u braku još i ponižavaju jer  stoji da "oni parovi koji žive u izvanbračnoj zajednici tri ili više godina, moraju to dokazati u izvanparničnom postupku".
> Sramotno! Ovo nije čak niti kompromis


Da, ja sam u vezi 9 godina, zajedno živimo nešto više od godinu dana, dakle, moram čekati još dvije godine da bi mi inkvizitori odobrili postupak (a onda ću imati 41  8) ).
Katastrofa, no još uvijek je to daleko manji problem (lako je vezu formalizirati, no ne volim da me prisiljavaju) od ostalih spornih  stavki (zamrzavanja i oplodnje samo 3 js).

----------


## Kavin

Sad sam čula na dnevniku da je zakon prošao...katastrofa...nemam šta za reći...žao mi je cure   :Sad:  


Zastupnici koji su obukli majce su stavrno izgledali  :Love:

----------


## pčelica2009

Eto znala sam.I opet sam bila u pravu kao i za kvorum.Cure,pazimo sada za ustavni sud.

----------


## Mucasta

Ogorčena sam!!!
Iako sam blagoslovljena da sam oba puta ostala trudna prirodnim putem u roku keks, ovaj me zakon pogađa kao ženu i građanku Hrvatske.

Diskriminirajuć je i ponižava ženu, strašno!
A grozan je tim više što je djelo jednog ginekologa, našeg ministra...

ne znam što da kažem, tako sam ljuta!!!

----------


## Lorien

> osim toga mislim da se tim amandmanom ljudi koji nisu u braku još i ponižavaju jer  stoji da "oni parovi koji žive u izvanbračnoj zajednici tri ili više godina, moraju to dokazati u izvanparničnom postupku".
> Sramotno! Ovo nije čak niti kompromis


ovo je smiješno! ja si samo zamišljam taj sudski postupak. predlagatelji Pero Perić i Iva Ivić. a tko je protustranka? i kojim dokaznim sredstvima će oni dokazivati da su u izvanbračnoj zajednici? saslušanjem stranaka, svjedocima? 

mogli su, ako su već neki papir htjeli da izvanbračni drugovi potpišu i ovjere izjavu kod javnog bilježnika da su u izvanbračnoj zajednici "pod kaznenom i materijalnom odgovornošću".

ovo je stvarno ponižavanje ljudi koji žive u izvanbračnim zajednicama. nadam se bar da će sudovi imati sluha da te postupke okončaju u što je moguće kraćem roku, bez prevelikog kompliciranja.

----------


## andrea

ja mislim da je ovo izglasano da prikriju aferu sa HŽ-om, neko je morao platit

tipično, tipično njihovo- aferom na aferu

----------


## marti_sk

*ne znam dali kod vas pretsjednik mora potpisati zakon? Dali on ima pravo na veto kako bi ga vratio u Sabor na ponovno razgledavanje? Jer ako imate to mozda da probate da utjecate na njega da ga ne potpisuje*

----------


## pčelica2009

*DOBRA IDEJA*.Stipina žena je odgojitelj,možda će imati samilosti prema nama.

----------


## Lorien

Članak 88. Ustava
"Predsjednik Republike proglasit će zakone u roku od osam dana od kada su izglasani u Hrvatskom saboru.
Ako Predsjednik Republike smatra da proglašeni zakon nije u skladu s Ustavom, može *pokrenuti postupak za ocjenu ustavnosti zakona* pred Ustavnim sudom Republike Hrvatske."

dakle nažalost nema pravo veta nego može pokrenuti postupak za ocjenu ustavnosti.

----------


## andream

Zna li netko točan podatak kad bi ona taj sramotni zakon trebao stupiti na snagu? jer ako sam dobro razumjela na vijestima, stupa na snagu već za 8 dana  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## andream

http://www.she.hr/default.aspx?id=6378
evo kako vidim i iz ovog teksta, zakon stupa na snagu za osam dana, znači 25. srpnja. prestrašno   :Sad:

----------

